# Neue Klasse: Zauberer



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

*Neue Klasse: Zauberer*
(oder Neumondgänger, oder Illusionist; siehe Kommentar #68, #73, #84)

Hier noch der Original-Link dazu:
*http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816813704&sid=3*


_*Auf Wunsch die überarbeitete aber leider noch unvollständige Version des Zauberers zum jetzigen Stand:
Der Illusionist oder Neumondgänger  (auf Seite 20)*_



_Ich hoffe im Allgemeinen, halbwegs vernünftige Werte gefunden zu haben. Falls nicht seht mir das bitte nach. Nobody is perfect und schließlich bin ich kein Spiele-Entwickler. 
Zugegeben ist der Zauberer in mancher Hinsicht schon etwas OP; allerdings lassen sich solche "Feinschliffe" im Nachhinein noch abändern. Wenn spezielle Talente als OP erscheinen gerne Talent und Verbesserungsvorschlag angeben. Und schließlich geht es mir in erster Linie um das Konzept und nicht um 100%ige Werte. 

*Allerdings darf nicht vergessen werden, dass fast alle Talente erst geskilled werden müssen und es zu einer Vollausskillung bestimmter Talente in den meisten Fällen nicht kommen dürfte, da man lieber noch einige Punkte in einen anderen Baum investiert. 

Zusätzlich benutzt der Zauberer einige Kettenfähigkeiten; d. h. dass erst ein bestimmtes Talent gewirkt werden muss, um ein anderes Talent überhaupt benutzen zu können.*_

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Interessierte ja Wünsche, Vorschläge oder Anregungen, die sich verarbeiten ließen. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß beim lesen und austesten. 
Und bitte nur konstruktive Kritik und kein sinnloses geflame ^^ 





In jenen Zeiten des Umbruchs, bedingt durch Cataclysm, tauchte eine Klasse mit dem blauen Feuer auf &#8211; nicht nur mit dem Funken einer Flamme, den jede Rasse und jede Klasse besitzt, sondern mit genug Feuer, um mit seiner Hilfe die Welt um sie herum zu verändern... 



Wie die typischen Caster-Klassen greift der Zauberer auf Mana zurück. 
Erlaubt ist das tragen von Stoff- und Leder-Rüstungen, sowie Zweihandstäben. 



*Die Talentbäume teilen sich wie folgt auf: *

*http://www.war-tools.com/t68466.html *


Alles nur fauler Zauber? 


*Show Off: *
Der Zauberer als wird auf Grund seiner vielen &#8222;Spielereien&#8220; (u. a. mit Karten) oft nur belächelt und immer wieder unterschätzt. Allerdings lässt er bei seinen Angriffen sein inneres blaues Feuer nach außen treten und verstärkt so mittels Magie sein Kartenspiel. Zauber, wie z. B. Astraler Ausflug, Teleporter-Kick, Telekinese und Fächer-Lift sollten die Gegner schließlich eines Besseren belehren und diesen das wahre Potenzial des Zauberers zeigen. 



*Gift und Beschwörung: *
Durch Anbetung der Toten ist es dem Zauberer möglich, Diener, wie Skelettkrieger und Skelettmagier zu beschwören. Diese kämpfen dann tapfer an seiner Seite. 
Zusätzlich kann der Zauberer auf Giftzauber zurückgreifen. 
Im Vergleich zum Hexer oder DK ist der Zauberer mit der Gift und Beschwörung-Skillung wesentlich mehr auf seine Begleiter angewiesen, da in etwa 50% des Schadens von ihnen ausgeht. 



*Nahkampf: *
Der dritte Baum ermöglicht es dem Zauberer, in den Nahkampf überzugehen. 
Heilzauber wie Rasche Heilung, Versprechen des Windes und Heilige Energien sind nicht nur für den Zauberer, sondern für die ganze Gruppe sehr hilfreich. 



Hier noch der Link dazu: 



*http://www.war-tools.com/t68466.html *





*Warum der Zauberer so beliebt ist: *


*Die 4 Asse: *

Der Zauberer hat immer ein Ass im Ärmel; bzw. gleich 4 von denen er jedoch nur eines gleichzeitig ausspielen kann. Sie gewähren dem Zauberer und seinen Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern einen Bonus, der eine Stunde lang anhält. Die Reichweite beträgt 40 Meter. 



*Pik Ass: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 10) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich die Zaubergeschwindigkeit 10 Sekunden lang um (0,175*Level)% erhöht. 

(Mit Level 80 würde dies wie folgt aussehen: 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von 20%, das sich die Zaubergeschwindigkeit 10 Sekunden lang um 14% erhöht.) 


*Herz Ass: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 10) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit 10 Sekunden lang um (0,175*Level)% erhöht. 


*Kreuz Ass: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 15) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich der Zauberschaden 10 Sekunden lang um (0,175*Level)% erhöht. 


*Karo Ass:* 
(erlernbar ab Stufe 15) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich der Angriffsschaden 10 Sekunden lang um (0,175*Level)% erhöht. 





Zusätzlich erhaltet ihr ab Stufe 20 den Joker. 

*Joker: *
Erhöht Eure Laufgeschwindigkeit um 30%. 
Auch in Räumen nutzbar. 
(Der Joker ist zusätzlich zu einem Ass spielbar) 





*Weitere allgemeine Talente: 
Die Werte sind alle für Level 80 ausgelegt.*



*Rasche Heilung: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 12) 
1,5 Sek. cast 
Heilt ein befreundetes Ziel um 1150. 


*Energie-Explosion: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 14) 
Verursacht eine Explosion um den Zaubernden herum und fügt allen Zielen in einem Umkreis von 15 Metern 538 Zauberschaden zu. 
Zusätzlich zum Zauberschaden wird ein Slow-Effekt hervorgerufen, der bis zu 5-mal stapelbar ist und den Gegner um 8/16/24/32/40% verlangsamt. 


*Schock: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 19) 
35 Sek. cd 
Fügt einem Gegner 855 Zauberschaden zu und bringt ihn 4 Sekunden lang zum Schweigen. 


*Knochen aus Stahl: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 20) 
30 Sekunden cd 
Eure Knochen werden hart wie Stahl und absorbieren 4400 Schaden. 
Solange Knochen aus Stahl aktiv sind, werden Zauber und Angriffe durch erlittenen Schaden nicht verzögert. 
Hält 1 Min. lang an. 


*Levitieren: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 30) 
Sofortzauber 
2 Min. 30 Sek. cd 
Während ihr hoch in die Luft aufsteigt seid ihr 10 Sekunden lang vor allen körperlichen Angriffen und Zaubern geschützt. Allerdings können während dieser Zeit keine Zauber oder Angriffe ausgeführt werden. 


*Licht und Schatten: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 70) 
Sofortzauber 
3 Min. cd 
Der Zauberer erschafft von sich eine Licht- und eine Schattenkopie, welche die Feinde des Zaubernden angreifen. Gleichzeitig wird die Bedrohung des Zauberers reduziert. 
Hält 45 Sekunden lang an. 


*Stabrotation: *
Instant 
kein CD 
benötigt: 2-Hand-Stab 
Rotiert den Stab für 30 Sekunden und verringert so die Fallgeschwindigkeit. 





*Zu den Talentbäumen: *





*Show Off: *



*Top Shot:* 
1,5 Sek. cast 
Ihr schießt die oberste Karte des Kartenspiels auf den Gegner. 
Verursacht 1144 Schaden. 


*Fächer werfen: *
2,5 Sek. cast 
Ihr schleudert Euren Kartenfächer auf den Gegner. 
Verursacht 1185 Schaden. 


*Kartensprudel: *
Sofortzauber 
14 Sek. cd 
Alle 52 Spielkarten werden auf den Gegner gesprudelt, verursachen insgesamt 1000 Zauberschaden und stoßen diesen dabei etwas zurück. 


*Army of 52: *
Benötigt: Kartensprudel 
Die Bewegungsfähigkeit des Ziels wird gleichzeitig um 20/40/60/80/100% verringert. Das Ziel erhält pro Sekunde 10% seiner Bewegungsfähigkeit zurück. Hält 2/4/6/8/10 Sekinden lang an. 


*Blinder Sprung: *
Sofortzauber 
15 Sek. cd 
Teleportiert den Zaubernden 20 Meter nach hinten. 
Befreit auch von Betäubungen und Fesseln. 


*Cobra-Cut: *
2 Sek. cast 
30 Sek. cd 
Ein Kartensprudel erscheint hinter dem Gegner und verwandelt sich in eine Schlange, die dem Gegner 420/840/1260 Zauberschaden zufügt. 


*Astraler Ausflug*: 
2 Sek. cast 
14 Sek. cd 
Euer Astralkörper verlässt Euren Körper und fliegt auf den Gegner zu. Dabei erleidet der Gegner 1200 Zauberschaden. 


*Fächer-Lift: *
Sofortzauber 
30 Sek. cd 
Ihr lasst einen Kartenfächer in Euren Händen rotieren, der Gegner in einem kegelförmigen Bereich vor Euch in die Luft wirbelt. Diese müssen für 7 Sekunden in der Luft verharren und sind bewegungsunfähig. 


*Teleporter-Kick: *
Sofortzauber 
14 Sek. cd 
Ihr teleportiert Euch direkt vor Euren Gegner und fügt diesem 1111 Zauberschaden zu. Gleichzeitig ist der Gegner 5 Sekunden lang bewegungslos. Anschließend telportiert ihr Euch wieder auf Eure Ausgangsposition zurück. 
Teleporter Kick kann nicht unterbrochen werden. 


*Verbesserter Cobra-Cut: *
Benötigt: Cobra-Cut 
Ihr gewinnt 33/66/100% des vom Cobra-Cut zugefügten Schadens als Mana wieder. 


*Astrale Energien: *
Benötigt: Astraler Ausflug 
Ihr gewinnt 33/66/100% des vom Astralen Ausflug zugefügten Schadens als Gesundheit wieder. 


*Gravity: *
Benötigt: Fächer-Lift 
Fächer-Lift hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber Grafity frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 7 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Grafity schleudert alle Gegner die vom Fächer-Lift in der Luft gehalten werden zu Boden. Dabei erleiden die Gegner 1400 Zauberschaden und sind 3 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig. 


*Telekinese: *
2 Sek. cast 
15 Sek. cd 
Zieht den Gegner zu Euch heran. 


*Tele-Kick: *
Benötigt: Telekinese 
20 Sek. cd 
Telekinese hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber Tele-Kick frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 5 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann 
Tele-Kick stößt den Gegner zurück und verursacht 955 Zauberschaden und verlangsamt das Bewegungstempo des Ziels 6 Sekunden lang um 40%. 


*S-Fan: *
Fächer werfen hat eine Chance von 10/20/30/40%, und Top Shot, Kartensprudel sowie 1, 2, 3, 4 Aces haben jeweils eine Chance von 5/10/15/20%, den Spontanzauber S-Fan frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 5 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
S-Fan teilt Euren Kartenfächer in 2 Fächer auf und verursacht jeweils 900 Zauberschaden. 


*Verbesserte Telekinese: *
Benötigt: Telekinese 
Verringert die Zauberzeit von Telekinese um 0,1/0,2/0,3/0,4/0,5 Sekunden und macht den Gegner gleichzeitig für 2/4/6/8/10 Sekunden bewegungsunfähig. 


*Show Off:* 
Verringert die Zauberzeit von Top Shot um 0,3/0,6/0,9/1,2/1,5 Sekunden und die Zauberzeit von Fächer werfen um 0,1/0,2/0,3/0,4/0,5 Sekunden. 
Erhöht allerdings den cd von Top Shot um 0,3/0,6/0,9/1,2/1,5 Sekunden. 


*Electric Touch: *
Sofortzauber 
Das Ziel erleidet 15 Sekunden lang insgesamt 1880 Zauberschaden. 


*Verstärkte Energien: *
Erhöht den Schadensbonus Eurer kritischen Treffer mit Zaubern um 50/100%. 


*Electric Boost: *
Benötigt: Electric Touch 
Erhöht den Schaden Eures Zaubers Electric Touch um 2/4/6/8/10% und die kritische Trefferchance um 1/2/3/4/5%. 


*Fächer-Boost: *
Benötigt: Show Off 
Erhöht den Zauberschaden von Fächer werfen um 10/20/30% und erhöht den Zauberschaden von S-Fan um 2/4/6%. 


*Anhaltende Berührung: *
Top Shot gewährt Euch eine Chance von 33/66/100%, die Dauer von Electric Touch auf dem Ziel zu erneuern. 


*Raum-/Zeit-Krümmung:* 
Sofortzauber 
24 Sek. cd 
Raum und Zeit werden gekrümmt um nahe gelegene Gegner und Geschosse um 15/30/45/60/75% zu verlangsamen. 
Die Abklingzeit von gegnerischen Attacken erhöht sich um 0,5/1,0/1,5/2,0/2,5 Sekunden. 
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit. 


*Kartenexplosion: *
2 Sek. cast 
2 Sek. cd 
Löst eine Explosion um das feindliche Ziel aus, die bei allen Feinden im Umkreis von 10 Metern 6 Sekunden lang pro Sekunde 202 Zauberschaden verursacht. 


*Energie-Fluss: *
Erhöht Euer gesamtes Zaubertempo um 2/4/6/8%. 


*1, 2, 3, 4 Aces: *
12 Sek. cd 
Die 4 Asse erscheinen und rotieren im Uhrzeigersinn um Euch herum. 
Nach einer Verzögerung von 2 Sekunden fliegen diese ohne Rücksicht auf Distanzen, nacheinander, alle 0,5 Sekunden auf den Gegner zu und verursachen jeweils 450 Zauberschaden. 
Ihr könnt Euch während des Wirkens von 1, 2, 3, 4 Aces jederzeit frei bewegen und andere Zauber wirken 
1, 2, 3, 4 Aces kann nicht widerstanden werden. Alle Absorptionseffekte werden durchschlagen.





*Gift und Beschwörung: *



*Vorwort zur Spielweise mit den beschworenen Dienern: *


Die Skelette lassen sich ähnlich steuern, wie die Pets vom Hexer oder DK. 
Sie werden nicht einzeln, sondern in der Gruppe gesteuert. 
Es gibt folgende Auswahlmöglichkeiten: 


Aggressiv: 
Die beschworenen Diener greifen willkürlich den/die Gegner an. 


Defensiv: 
Die beschworenen Diener gehen zunächst nur auf das vom Zauberer anvisierte Ziel. Bei einem Pulk von Gegnern bzw. wenn die beschworenen Diener angegriffen werden, können diese jedoch selbstständig ihr Ziel wechseln. 


Passiv: 
Die beschworenen Diener gehen nur auf das vom Zauberer anvisierte Ziel. 



Zusätzlich zur Übersicht erhält der Zauberer eine weitere Leiste, in der abzulesen ist wie viele Diener er jeweils beschworen hat. 





*Gift spucken: *
Wirken in 3,5 Sekunden 
Verursacht 800 Giftschaden (Stufe 80) 


*Giftnova: *
Ringförmige Giftwolke, die an allen in der Nähe befindlichen Feinden 968 Giftschaden verursacht. 


*Skelettkrieger: *
Beschwört einen Skelettkrieger. 


*Skelettmagier: *
Benötigt: Skelettkrieger 
Beschwört einen Skelettmagier. 


*Verwandlung Zombie: *
1 Sek. cast 
Verwandelt den Feind bis zu 10 Sek. lang in einen hilflosen Zombie, der weder Zauber wirken noch angreifen kann und sich um 60% langsamer bewegt. 


*Verbesserte Giftnova: *
Giftnova verursacht zusätzlich an getroffenen Zielen 12 Sekunden lang 50/100% Schaden Eurer Giftnova. 


*Armee der Krieger:* 
Benötigt: Skelettkrieger 
Beschwört bis zu 2/3/4/5/6 Skelettkriegern. 
(Es können maximal 9 Skelette beschworen werden). 


*Armee der Magier: *
Benötigt: Skelettmagier 
Beschwört bis zu 2/3/4/5/6 Skelettmagiern. 
Es können maximal 9 Skelette beschworen werden). 


*Heimsuchung:* 
Verleiht Euren Gift- und Knochen-Zaubern eine Chance von 15/30%, die Gesundheit Eurer Diener in Höhe von 20% des verursachten Schadens wieder herzustellen. 


*Synergie: *
Erhöht die Zauber- und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit Eurer beschworenen Diener um 0,25/0,50% pro Stufe. 


*Verbesserte Krieger: *
Erhöht die Stärke und Ausdauer der Skelettkrieger um 10/20/30/40% Eurer Zaubermacht. 


*Verbesserte Magier: *
Erhöht die Zaubermacht und Ausdauer der Skelettkrieger um 10/20/30/40% Eurer Zaubermacht. 


*Skelettexplosion: *
Bringt ein Skelett zum Bersten und fügt allen Feinden innerhalb von 15 Metern 443 Schattenschaden zu. 


*Streuendes Gift: *
2 Sek. cast 
10 Sek. cd 
Gift spucken hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber Streuendes Gift frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 5 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Streuendes Gift teilt Euren Giftblitz in 3 Blitze auf und lenkt sie getrennt auf unterschiedliche Ziele. Ist nur ein Ziel in Reichweite treffen alle 3 Blitze in dieses eine Ziel. 
Streuendes Gift verursacht insgesamt 1600 Giftschaden. 


*Todespackt: *
Opfert ein Skelett und heilt Euch um 10/20/30/40% seiner maximalen Gesundheit. Diese Heilung kann keinen kritischen Effekt haben. 


*Leichenexplosion: *
Bringt einen Leichnam zum Bersten und fügt allen Feinden innerhalb von 15 Metern 443 Schattenschaden zu. 


*Verbesserte Leichenexplosion: *
Benötigt: Leichenexplosion 
Lässt auch andere Leichen in einem Umkreis von 15/30 Metern explodieren. 
Somit ist auch eine gigantische Kettenreaktion möglich. 


*Magische Vereinnahmung: *
Erhöht alle Eure Widerstandsarten und alle Widerstandsarten Eurer beschworenen Diener um 0,5/1,0 pro Stufe. 


*Stärke der Schatten: *
Erhöht Eure Rüstung und die Rüstung all Eurer beschworenen Diener um einen Betrag, der 75/150% Eurer Intelligenz entspricht. 


*Giftexplosion: *
2 Sek. cast 
Fügt einem Gegner 464 Giftschaden zu und löst eine Explosion aus, die das Ziel in eine Giftwolke einhüllt. 
Die Giftwolke verursacht bei allen Feinden im Umkreis von 10 Metern 5 Sek. lang pro Sekunde 212 Giftschaden. 


*Wirbelnde Knochen: *
Sofortzauber 
1 Min. cd 
All eure Skelettkrieger werden von jeweils 3 spitzen Knochen umkreist, die 15 Sekunden lang den Schaden der Skelettkrieger um 15/30% erhöhen. 
1 Minute Abklingzeit. 


*Wirbelnde Schatten: *
Sofortzauber 
1 Min. cd 
All eure Skelettmagier werden von jeweils 3 Schattenkugeln umkreist, die 15 Sekunden lang den Zauberschaden der Skelettmagier um 15/30% erhöhen. 
1 Minute Abklingzeit. 


*Auferstehung:* 
Lässt bis zu 1/2/3 Leichen auferstehen, die für 10 Minuten an Eurer Seite kämpfen. 


*Säure-Säulen: *
2 Sek. cast 
12 Sek. cd 
Lässt 3 Säure-Säulen nebeneinander (auf gleicher Höhe) aus dem Boden schießen, die sich dann in gerader Linie von Zaubernden weg bewegen. 
Die beiden äußeren Säulen bewegen sich dabei immer wieder leicht auf die mittlere Säule zu und wieder weg. 
Jede dieser Säulen verursacht 333 Giftschaden. 


*Zorntausch:* 
Tauscht Euren Zorn mit dem eines Eurer beschworenen Diener (rdm). 


*Verderbnis: *
Erhöht den kritischen Schadensbonus Eurer Gift- und Knochen-Zauber und den kritischen Schadensbonus Eurer beschworenen Diener um 50/100%. 


*Verbessertes Gift spucken: *
Erhöht den verursachten Schaden von Gift spucken um 5/10%. Zudem hat euer Zauber Gift spucken eine Chance von 50/100% das Ziel verwundbar gegen Zauberschaden werden zu lassen, wodurch die kritische Zaubertrefferchance gegen dieses Ziel um 5% erhöht wird. Der Effekt hält bis zu 30 Sekunden lang an. 


*Gewaltige Säure-Säule: *
Benötigt: Säure-Säulen 
Sofortzauber 
10 Sek. cd 
Lässt 1 gewaltige Säure-Säule unter dem Ziel aus dem Boden schießen. Das Ziel wird dabei mit in die Luft gerissen und erleidet 1400 Giftschaden (plus Fallschaden). 


*Rasches Gift: *
Verringert die Zauberzeit von Gift spucken um 0,2/0,4/0,6/0,8/1,0 Sekunden und die Abklingzeit von Gewaltige Säure-Säule um 0,1/0,2/0,3/0,4/0,5 Sekunden. 


*Knochengeist: *
24Sek. cast 
10 Sek. cd 
Eine geisterhafte Erscheinung, die ihr Ziel ohne Rücksicht auf Distanz verfolgt. Dem Knochengeist kann nicht widerstanden werden und er durchschlägt alle Absorptionseffekte. Verursacht 1800 Schattenschaden und verlangsamt das Ziel um 25%. 





*Nahkampf: *



*Schneidender Speer: *
2 Sek. cast 
6 Sek. cd 
Das Ziel wird von einem Speer aus blauem Feuer getroffen und erleidet 984 Zauberschaden, sowie 4 Sekunden lang zusätzliche 40% des Zauberschadens. 


*Meteor-Hieb: *
4 Sek. cd 
Verursacht 75% Waffenschaden und ihr habt eine Chance von 15% das Ziel 3 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig zu machen. 


*Himmelsurteil: *
Benötigt: Meteor-Hieb 
24 Sek. cd 
Meteor-Hieb hat eine Chance von 100%, Himmelsurteil freizuschalten, welches dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Himmelsurteil verursacht 955 Zauberschaden und betäubt den Gegner für 3 Sekunden. 


*Blaues Feuer: *
Ihr habt eine Chance von 3/6/9/12/15%, dass Euer inneres blaues Feuer verstärkt nach außen austritt. 
Diese überträgt sich auf Euren nächsten beliebigen Zauber oder Angriff und erhöht dessen Schaden um 20%. 


*Schall-Schwung: *
Benötigt: Meteor-Hieb 
4 Sek. cd 
Meteor-Hieb hat eine Chance von 100%, Schall-Schwung freizuschalten, welcher dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Schall-Schwung verursacht am Ziel 100% Waffenschaden und ihr habt eine Chance von 35% die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und Zaubergeschwindigkeit des Ziels 4 Sekunden lang um 70% zu verringern. 


*Schall-Ansturm: *
12 Sek. cd 
Ihr stürmt auf den Gegner zu, hebt diesen mittels Euren Stab in die Luft in der er für 10 Sekunden bewegungslos verharrt. Verursacht 125% Waffenschaden. 


*Gravity II: *
Benötigt: Schall-Ansturm 
Schall-Ansturm hat eine Chance von 33/66/100% den Zauber Grafity II frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Grafity II schleudert den Gegner der von Schall-Ansturm in der Luft gehalten wird zu Boden. Dabei erleidet der Gegner 1900 Zauberschaden und ist 5 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig. 


*Eisige Flamme: *
Benötigt: Schneidender Speer 
2 Sek. cast 
6 Sek. cd 
Schneidender Speer hat eine Chance von 100%, Eisige Flamme freizuschalten, welche dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Das Ziel erleidet 1280 Zauberschaden und sein Bewegungstempo wird 6 Sekunden lang um 40% verringert. 


*Meteor: *
12 Sek. cd 
Beschwört einen Meteor vom Himmel, der dem Gegner 1260 Zauberschaden zufügt. 


*Meteor-Schauer: *
Benötigt: Meteor 
Zusätzlich zu Meteor fallen weitere, kleinere Meteore vom Himmel die in einem Umkreis von 10 Metern um das Ziel einschlagen und 10 Sekunden lang insgesamt 20/40/60/80/100% Zauberschaden Eures Meteors zufügen. 


*Schall-Angriff: *
Benötigt: Schall-Schwung 
6 Sek. cd 
Schall-Schwung hat eine Chance von 100%, Schall-Angriff freizuschalten, welcher dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Schall-Angriff verursacht beim Ziel 150% Waffenschaden und zusätzlich 6 Sekunden lang insgesamt 45% des zugefügten Schadens. 


*Half-Way-Tele-Kick: *
10 Sek. cd 
Ihr teleportiert Euch direkt vor Euren Gegner und fügt diesem 1240 Zauberschaden zu. Gleichzeitig ist der Gegner 5 Sekunden lang bewegungslos. 


*Energie-Fluss: *
Erhöht Eure kritische Trefferchance mit Zaubern um 1/2/3/4/5% und mit Angriffen um 2/4/6/8/10%. 


*Speer-Regen: *
Benötigt: Eisige Flamme 
2 Sek. cast 
12 Sek. cd 
Eisige Flamme hat eine Chance von 100%, Speer-Regen freizuschalten, welcher dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Speer-Regen trifft das Ziel sowie bis zu 4 zusätzliche nahe Ziele mit herabfallenden Speeren und verursacht jeweils 1450 Zauberschaden. 


*Verbesserte Verteidigung: *
Erhöht Eure Rüstung um den Prozentwert, der 25/50% Eurer gesamten Intelligenz beträgt, und erhöht Eure Ausdauer 150/300%. 


*Fluss der Macht: *
Erhöht Eure Stärke um einen Betrag, der 25/50% Eurer Zaubermacht entspricht. 


*Versprechen des Windes: *
10 Sek. cd 
Heilt Euch oder ein befreundetes Ziel um 1600. Wurde die Heilung ausgelöst springt Versprechen des Windes bis zu 5 mal alle 0,5 Sekunden zu einem Gruppen- oder Schlachtzugsmitglied innerhalb von 30 Metern über. Der Wert verringert sich jedoch bei jedem Sprung um 10%. 


*Meteor-Angriff: *
Benötigt: Eisige Flamme 
12 Sek. cd 
Schall-Angriff hat eine Chance von 100%, Meteor-Angriff freizuschalten, welcher dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann 
Meteor-Angriff verursacht an bis zu 4 Feinden innerhalb von 10 Metern jeweils 125% Waffenschaden. 


*Speed It Up: *
Erhöht Euer Zaubertempo um 10/20% und eure Nahkampftempo um 15/30%. 


*Wille der Unbezwingbarkeit: *
Erhöht Ausweichen um 3/6% Eurer Tempowertung und Parrieren um 50/100% Eurer kritischen Trefferwertung und erhöht Euren Verteidigungswert um einen Betrag, der 25/50% Eurer gesamten Intelligenz beträgt. 


*Waffe aus Eis: *
Benötigt: Anrufung Heiliger Elemente: 
Erhöht die Chance, dass Waffe aus Eis ausgelöst wird zusätzlich um 5/10/15%. 
Zusätzlich verlangsamt Waffe aus Eis Eure Gegner um 15/30/45%. 


*Anrufung Heiliger Elemente: *
Ihr habt eine Chance von 2/4/6/8/10%, das Eure Angriffe und Zauber einen der folgenden Effekte zufällig auslösen. 
Waffe aus Eis, Waffe aus Feuer, Waffe aus Wind. 
Dabei wird Euren Angriffen 10 Sekunden lang zusätzlich 4/8/12/16/20% Eis-, Feuer-, oder Wind-Zauberschaden hinzugefügt. 
Es kann immer nur ein heiliges Element aktiv sein. 


*Waffe aus Feuer: *
Benötigt: Anrufung Heiliger Elemente: 
Erhöht die Chance, dass Waffe aus Feuer ausgelöst wird zusätzlich um 5/10/15%. 
Zusätzlich erleidet das Ziel 8 Sekunden lang Feuerschaden in Höhe von 15/30/45% Eures Angriffes. 


*Liquid Metall: *
Die Rüstung des Ziels wird so heiß, dass sie zu glühen beginnt und das Ziel 15 Sekunden lang insgesamt 1880 Zauberschaden erleidet. 


*Heilige Energien: *
45 Sek. cd 
Ihr beschwört heilige Energien vom Himmel, die auf alle befreundeten Ziele innerhalb von 30 Metern um den Zaubernden hernieder gehen. 
Jeder Energie stellt 150 Gesundheit wieder her, sowie an Freunden innerhalb von 5 Metern um das befreundete Ziel zusätzliche 30 Gesundheit 
Es werden maximal 20 Energien beschworen. 
Hält 10 Sekunden lang an. 


*Waffe aus Wind:* 
Benötigt: Anrufung Heiliger Elemente: 
Erhöht die Chance, dass Waffe aus Wind ausgelöst wird zusätzlich um 5/10/15%. 
Zusätzlich erhaltet ihr Mana in Höhe von 15/30/45% Eures Angriffes. 


*Stärke des Glaubens: *
Erhöht den Schadensbonus Eurer kritischen Treffer mit Zaubern und den Schadensbonus Eurer kritischen Treffer mit Angriffen um 33/66/100%. 


*Hot Metall: *
Benötigt: Liquid Metall 
Schall-Schwung und Eisige Flamme haben eine Chance von 33/66/100% den Zauber Liquid Metall auf dem Ziel zu erneuern. 


*Wirbelsturm: *
30 Sek. cd 
Euer Stab, durchflutet von Eurem blauen Feuer, kreist in einer irrsinnigen Geschwindigkeit um Euch herum, so dass ein Wirbelsturm entsteht, der an allen Feinden, die ihn berühren 200% Waffenschaden verursacht. 
Zudem wird der Schaden, den ihr durch Gegner erleidet um 20% reduziert. 
Hält 6 Sekunden lang an


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. Juli 2010)

An sich ne tolle Idee, aber Karten Hokus Pokus in Azeroth gefällt mir net so sehr :/


----------



## Somero (26. Juli 2010)

Jup sehr schöne idee passt aber net in die lore^^


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2010)

Somero schrieb:


> Jup sehr schöne idee passt aber net in die lore^^



du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somero (26. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist daran hab ich net gedacht^^


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

ist irgend eine krankheit ausgebrochen?


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juli 2010)

Ist ja toll das sich so viele Gedanken über neue Klassen machen aber das ist doch schon der 5te dieser art heute...


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tauren paladine gibts jetz einfach können wir sie noch nicht spielen geh mal in zul drak zu dem einten fp dort kämpfen tauren paladine und tauren menschen gegen die geissel


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ist ja toll das sich so viele Gedanken über neue Klassen machen aber das ist doch schon der 5te dieser art heute...



eben ne Krankheit ist ausgebrochen ich nenn die DIV Virus


----------



## Dominau (26. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ist ja toll das sich so viele Gedanken über neue Klassen machen aber das ist doch schon der 5te dieser art heute...



Aber der TE hat sich diesmal wenigstens gedanken gemacht. Einen gescheiten Skillbaum hat er auch schon zusammen gebastelt, natürlich muss noch an den Werten 
gefixxt werden.


----------



## Tontaube (26. Juli 2010)

Klingt interessant, allerdings ist da meiner Meinung nach zuviel CC im Spiel. Also die ganzen bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte sind wohl zuviel des Guten. 


Und was die Lore angeht kann man diese Klasse einfach dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zuschreiben.


----------



## Somero (26. Juli 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> tauren menschen



Hoffentlich bekommt blizz das net mit sonst wird das die nächste heldenklasse^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2010)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen ist diese aber durchdacht. Trotzdem, für mich sehr unrealistisch. Aber ne gute Idee.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit den Karten ist mal was neues. Und einen Beschwörer, der massenhaft Pets hat, gibt es auch noch nicht. (Ähnlich wieder Nekro aus Guild Wars.)


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juli 2010)

Tauren beten die Sonne an und eine Gruppe von ihnen entscheidet sich für den Heiligen weg des Paladins, indem sie die Kraft der Sonne ausschöpfen.
Sie werden Sonnenritter genannt und sind genauso wie die Blutritter (Blutelfen) keine richtigen Paladine.


----------



## Anonymus299 (26. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem 20 Meter nach hinten teleportieren wäre doch was nettes für n Magier....müsste sich noch den CD mit Blizeln Teilen :-P


----------



## mrhankey1784 (26. Juli 2010)

Schön durchdacht usw. aber wieso meint auf einmal jeder ne neue Klasse erfinden zu müssen?


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Richtig.

schlecht


Nein wirklich, respekt an die geleistete Arbeit, aber es wird keine weitere Heldenklasse geben, desweiteren gibt es einen Zauberer schon, zumindest rp technisch spielen viele magier, ihren Mage soaus.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. Juli 2010)

da hat sich aber jemand mühe gegeben, gute arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: die flamer können sich ja mal selbst so viel mühe machen, ich behaupte mal das das hier mehr als 2 stunden gedauert hat und dann wird der arme mit worten wie: richtig schlecht einfach so stehen gelassen


----------



## Moktheshock (26. Juli 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, allerdings ist da meiner Meinung nach zuviel CC im Spiel. Also die ganzen bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte sind wohl zuviel des Guten.
> 
> 
> Und was die Lore angeht kann man diese Klasse einfach dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zuschreiben.



und vlt in Gaukler umbenennen^^


----------



## Eatmymoo (26. Juli 2010)

An sich ne nette Idee, aber ich hab mal garkeine Lust auf Yu-Gi-OH in WoW!


MFG


----------



## cured (26. Juli 2010)

statt instant pyro bäm gibts dann THE ACE OF SPADES! oder was !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (26. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das schon wieder, da war wohl wieder einer die letzten Monate geistig off.....


Zum Topic.: Nette Idee, aber ob man das auch so einfach umsetzten kann? Auf jeden Fall müssten komplett neue Zauberanimationen erstmal her, das würde Blizzard nicht machen, so wie ich die kenn. Ich finde es aber sehr gut, dass bei dir sehr viele Talente zum Skillen im Baum sind, die machen die Bäume einzeln sehr sehr unterschiedlich und wie beim Druiden auch alle 3 schön abwechslungsreich (Need Triple-Specc, nicht Dual^^).


----------



## Bombajy (26. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber allein das erste Talent Meteorhieb -> Himmelsurteil (oder so): Betäubt Gegener für 5 Sekunden, 8 Sekunden CD......WTF?!?!


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

Bombajy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber allein das erste Talent Meteorhieb -> Himmelsurteil (oder so): Betäubt Gegener für 5 Sekunden, 8 Sekunden CD......WTF?!?!



pvp talent kannst gegner fast ewig im stun halten 3 sec cd ist ja schnell vorbei


----------



## Quantin Talentino (26. Juli 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> ... geh mal in zul drak zu dem einten fp dort kämpfen tauren paladine und *tauren menschen* gegen die geissel






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norti (26. Juli 2010)

Naja für mich kommts eher vor als spielt da wer gerne DoTa und will so eine "Klasse" in Wow^^

Ist wie ne mischung aus Hexenmeister aus Wow / NEcro aus Diablo2, den Versärkerschami und Amazone, Paladin und Todesritter aus Warcraft und ein kommischer kerl der mitn Klaptisch auf der Einkaufsmeile lungert und leichtgläubige Dusel abzockt. 

Halte davon nix weils einfach zu großes Wirwar gibt und sich nur 12 jäherige DK- Zocker über so eine Klasse erfreuen würden.


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



upps da hab ich was falsch gemacht sollte nicht nebenbei brain afk sein


----------



## White_Sky (26. Juli 2010)

Hast du aus einen WoW-Europe Forum kopiert.

Und die Idee ist irgentwie..ähh. Naja mir gefällt die nicht, sorry.



Bombajy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber allein das erste Talent Meteorhieb -> Himmelsurteil (oder so): Betäubt Gegener für 5 Sekunden, 8 Sekunden CD......WTF?!?!



/sign

EDIT: Dein Zauberer kann also alle Magiearten -.-" WTF?!


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juli 2010)

Was sind Tauren Menschen? Eine neue Klasse?


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

Das Talent verbesserte Verteidigung sit auch witzig erhöht ausdauer um 300%


----------



## Tontaube (26. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was sind Tauren Menschen? Eine neue Klasse?



Man munkelt das Tauren Menschen ein großes Horn und zwei sehr große... Glocken haben..!


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was sind Tauren Menschen? Eine neue Klasse?



joa das ist ein taure der nen mensch als waffe benutz und der Mensch macht immer 10% mehr schaden als die jetzige beste Waffe im Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bombajy (26. Juli 2010)

An sich ja keine schlechte Idee...aber VIEL zu overpowered!
In einem Tier befinden sich immer mindestens 2 neue Angriffe die nur 1 Punkt kosten und völlig (sorry) perverse Aktionen freisetzten, welchen der Gegner geradezu nicht entkommen kann.

Desweiteren sollten einige Talente definitiv weiter runter gesetzt werden, da wenn man z.B. auf Nahkampf geht und den Baum voll hat kann hat man trotzdem noch genug Punkte für die Skelette und diese zu verbessern.

Schön, dass du dir das ausgedacht hast, aber leider war da ein bisschen zu viel Fantasie dahinter.

Btw: Die Kartentalente erinnern mich an irgendwen auf Dynastie Warriors 4 o.O


----------



## Samaraner (26. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer sich über Taurenpaladine aufregt zeigt nur, dass er das allgemeine Halbwissen teilt...


Um das mal zu klären:

Es gibt seit Classic Tauren, die mit der Argentumdämmerung zusammenarbeiten. Dies tun sie wegen ihrer Naturverbundenheit, da beide dasselbe Ziel haben. Jedoch erfährt man, dass diese Tauren durch die ständige Nähe zur Argentumdämmerung auch "etwas" spüren. Das zeigt schon mal, dass Tauren für das Licht empfänglich sind und bisher einfach nichts damit zu tun hatten. Seit WotLK gibt es auch an allen Argentumstützpunkten in Nordend Tauren. Es wurde zwar nie erwähnt, aber es ist naheliegend dass es die Tauren aus Classic sind, die ebenfalls gelernt haben das Licht zu nutzen. Es ist also kein bisschen abwegig, dass man auch Taurenpaladine spielen kann. Meiner Meinung nach hätte das schon mit WotLK möglich sein können, es wurde nur einfach darauf verzichtet es auch im Spiel umzusetzen.

Generell ist keine Rassen/Klassen Kombination unmöglich, denn durch die Bildung von Horde und Allianz rücken die Vöker immer näher zusammen und lernen natürlich auch voneinander. Es wäre natürlich langweilig wenn wirklich jede Kombination möglich wäre, aber loretechnisch gesehen kein Problem. 



Edit:

@topic: Ich habe mir nicht komplett alles durchgelesen, aber ich finde Zauberer braucht WoW nun wirklich nicht. Mit Hexenmeister und Magier hat Blizz schon zwei sehr ähnliche Klassen eingeführt, die sich zum Glück auch stark voneinander unterscheiden, ohne das es künstlich wirkt. Dein Zauberer wirkt wie ein Magier, der einfach ein par andere Dinge gelernt hat, aber nicht wirklich eine andere Klasse ist.


----------



## Mike34 (26. Juli 2010)

klingt ganz interessant die klasse, 
aber falls blizz ne neue heldenklasse bringt werden die wohl schon eine ungefähre vorstellung davon haben wie die aussehen soll
also denke ich nicht dass die eine aus dem vorschlagsforum nehmen werden

ich finde die klasse hat einige ähnlichkeiten mit dem totenbeschwörer aus diablo 2 
eventuell davon inspirieren lassen?


----------



## White_Sky (26. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Wer sich über Taurenpaladine aufregt zeigt nur, dass er das allgemeine *Halbwissen* teilt...
> 
> 
> Um das mal zu klären:
> ...



FAIL

Taurenpaladine sind keine Paladine wie Menschen oder der Rest diesen....
Sie sind Sonnenkrieger und Mond-/Sonnenpriester!
Das die 'Paladine' heißen und 'Heiligschaden' machen, ist Spielmechanik.

Und dan noch 'Halbwissen' erwähnen. -.-"


----------



## Gatar (26. Juli 2010)

Find ich ne tolle Idee, ist mal was anderes als der 10.000te 'Need Dämonenjäger!' Post...

Das mit den Karten scheint mir ein bisschen zu 'humoristisch' zu sein, aber das kann man ja irgendwie hinkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und riesige Pet-Armeen hab ich schon beim DK bitter vermisst. Im ersten Promo-Video sah man den Kerl massenhaft Ghule, Gruftbestien und Monstrositäten durch die Gegend scheuchen, und hinterher gabs nur einen Ghul, einen Gargoyle und als Krönung ne 8er Rotte mit dickem CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzgl. Tauren-Pala: In Donnerfels auf der Anhöhe derÄltesten führen zwei Tauren darüber eine Unterhaltung, wie auch in Darnassus die zwei Elfen. Sollte man sich zumindest mal anhören bevor man hier rumflamet, und hat auch eigentlich nix mit dem Topic zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Schön durchdacht usw. aber wieso meint auf einmal jeder ne neue Klasse erfinden zu müssen?


Richtig, keiner weis ob es jemals eine neue Klasse in WoW geben wird. Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht daran. Wären auch irgendwo zu viel Klassen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (26. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> *Schock: *
> (erlernbar ab Stufe 19)
> 20 Sek. cd
> Fügt einem Gegner 855 Zauberschaden zu und bringt ihn 4 Sekunden lang zum Schweigen.



Will ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem weil die meisten Spieler im 19er Pvp 500-1000 Lebenspunkte haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juli 2010)

Wäre doch mal wieder ne richtige Roxxor Klasse die wieder zur Überbevölkerung führt. 

Übrigens schaut mal eure Server Stats an, bei mir sind 75% Blutelfen und 60% DKs und ja Oo ich hab mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Sarvan (26. Juli 2010)

VERDAMMT hört auf andauernd Threads zu erstellen bei denen es um neue Klassen geht! Es wird keine, ich wiederhole KEINE neue Klasse mit Cataclysm geben und das 4. Addon liegt noch über 3 Jahre weg.....-.-


----------



## Schlaviner (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist allein HEUTE der 10te Thread über eine neue "mögliche" Heldenklasse....Sach mal...Jetzt kommt doch erstmal cata un das wird 1-2 jahre aufm markt sein....


----------



## dudubaum (26. Juli 2010)

sry aber das ist bockmist pls nächstes mal nich sachen klauen .... die ganzen sachen kommen mir bekannt vor aus andren spieln halt nur nen andren namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (26. Juli 2010)

Wozu Nahkampf. Nur zur info wier haben schon eine Nahkampf heldenklasse: DK. Bin für ein Caster ^^


----------



## Samaraner (26. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> FAIL
> 
> Taurenpaladine sind keine Paladine wie Menschen oder der Rest diesen....
> Sie sind Sonnenkrieger und Mond-/Sonnenpriester!
> ...



Das ist leider nicht ganz richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Rassen haben andere Vorstellungen was genau das Licht ist, da es niemand so wirklich weiß. Die Tauren sehen das am pragmatischsten und glauben, dass die Quelle dieser Energie die Sonne selbst ist. Tauren sind also genauso Paladine wie alle anderen Rassen auch, das was du erwähnst ist nur eine weitere Spezifikation und widerspricht dem was ich sage nicht.


----------



## Groar (26. Juli 2010)

N Mix aus Gambit und nem Necromancer...

Naja, wem es gefällt...


----------



## warierking (26. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Knochen aus Stahl: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 20) 
30 Sekunden cd 
Eure Knochen werden hart wie Stahl und absorbieren 4400 Schaden. 
Solange Knochen aus Stahl aktiv sind, werden Zauber und Angriffe durch erlittenen Schaden nicht verzögert. 
Hält 1 Min. lang an. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ehm Imba ? was soll denn  das werden , damit ist man ja unsterblich ... und dann noch mit Heilung ?!?[/font]


----------



## astrozombie (26. Juli 2010)

Ich fand den Erz-Dito am besten...


----------



## Hustboy (26. Juli 2010)

wozu den wir haben doch schon mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (26. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht ganz richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm merkwürdig.
Aus Wowwiki steht aber, dass Tauren'paladine' nichts mit dem Licht gemeinsam haben. Da An'she (Sonne) bei den Tauren das rechte Auge der Erdenmutter ist, würde ich mal sagen, dass die Tauren Feuer-/Naturschaden loretechnisch machen. Sie erhalten Kraft von der Erdenmutter..


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hmm merkwürdig.
> Aus Wowwiki steht aber, dass Tauren'paladine' nichts mit dem Licht gemeinsam haben.



...Weil zurzeit ja schon so viel über Taurenpaladine bekannt ist,


----------



## Shaila (26. Juli 2010)

Also erst einmal ein Lob: Anders als die bisherigen Vorschläge heute, ist dies ein einigermaßen ausgearbeiteter Vorschlag. Daumen hoch dafür! Daumen runter, für die, die trotzem nur den TE angreifen, er kann auch nichts dafür, dass andere schon Threads zu Heldenklassen eröffnet haben.

Also ich finde den Vorschlag gut, aber:

- Den Namen finde ich unpassend, ich meine Zauberer, naja, ein Magier ist auch ein Zauberer, ob man es nun Magier oder Zauberer nennt. Aufjedenfall umbennen.
- Lore muss vorhanden sein, ansonsten lehne ich es sofort ab und wenn du 800 Seiten drüber ausgearbeitet hättest. Und ja, Taurenpaladine passen von der Story.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (26. Juli 2010)

Oh Gott oh Gott. Bitte keine weiteren Heldenklassen. War mit den dk schon überfordert . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal wir haben genug Klassen! Vieleicht könnte man ja die eine oder andere Klasse erweitern . 

Aber trotzdem von dieser neuen Klassenepedemie ist das der am besten ausgearbeitete.


----------



## Samaraner (26. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hmm merkwürdig.
> Aus Wowwiki steht aber, dass Tauren'paladine' nichts mit dem Licht gemeinsam haben. Da An'she (Sonne) bei den Tauren das rechte Auge der Erdenmutter ist, würde ich mal sagen, dass die Tauren Feuer-/Naturschaden loretechnisch machen. Sie erhalten Kraft von der Erdenmutter..



Das liegt vermutlich daran das wowwiki weder vollständig noch topaktuell ist. Ich habe mir auf deinen Hinweis hin mal ein par der Taurenseiten angesehen, und allein dass dieser Satz mehrfach vorgekommen ist, sagt doch eigentlich alles:



> This article or section may need to be wikified to meet WoWWiki's quality standards.


----------



## White_Sky (26. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Das liegt vermutlich daran das wowwiki weder vollständig noch topaktuell ist. Ich habe mir auf deinen Hinweis hin mal ein par der Taurenseiten angesehen, und allein dass dieser Satz mehrfach vorgekommen ist, sagt doch eigentlich alles:



Gut dann warten wir erstmal ab.


----------



## Zodttd (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich zuviel Zeit hätte würd ich ja die neue Klasse Nahkämpfer vorstellen, aber stellt euch einfach einen wirren Text vor, der garnicht zu WoW passt und Spells, die aus den Büchern der Krieger und Schurken stammen, damit ich Zeit spare.


----------



## benwingert (26. Juli 2010)

sehr schön ausgearbeitet ich würd ihn aber noch umbenennen kartenspieler oder so. und loremäßig so definieren dass sich ein grüppchen kartentrickser vom dunkelmondjahrmarkt abgetrennt hat um ihr eigenes ding durchzuziehn. um dei gruppierung zu erhalten/zu vergrößern müssen neue kartenspieler her-->die spieler

nur ma so als vorschlag für das grundgerüst =)


----------



## Moarck (26. Juli 2010)

hm neue heldenklasse - nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wieso Zauberer? fände ich allein vom Namen her schon nicht gut weil wir haben echt schon den Magier.

da hatte jemand langeweile ;D aber sind auch gute Ideen dabei find ich


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hast du aus einen WoW-Europe Forum kopiert.




Ja – genau das habe ich. Der Link ist auch extra angegeben. Die Klasse und der Threat sind aber trotzdem von mir erstellt worden.


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Bombajy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber allein das erste Talent Meteorhieb -> Himmelsurteil (oder so): Betäubt Gegener für 5 Sekunden, 8 Sekunden CD......WTF?!?!



1. Die Talente bzw. Werte lassen sich ja immer noch abändern. 
2. Ist Himmelsurteil nur als Kettenfähigkeit, d. h. nach dem Wirken von Meteorhieb einsetzbar.


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Das Talent verbesserte Verteidigung sit auch witzig erhöht ausdauer um 300%



Meine Absicht war es, dass der Stoff-/Leder-tragende Zauberer im Nahkampf in etwa an die Werte des Palas herankommt. Zur Not lassen sich diese und andere Werte aber noch abändern. Nobody is perfect und mir geht es in erster Linie mehr um das Konzept der Klasse als um 100%tige Werte.


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

warierking schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Knochen aus Stahl: *
> (erlernbar ab Stufe 20)
> 30 Sekunden cd
> Eure Knochen werden hart wie Stahl und absorbieren 4400 Schaden.
> ...



http://wowptr.buffed.de/?s=43039

Pala, Dudu und Schami können sich als Mele geskillt ja trotzdem auch heilen. 
Außerdem hat der Zauberer nur einen "Standart-Heil-Skill". Dudu, Pala, Schami und Shadow haben da weit mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten. 
Die zusätzlich skillbaren Heiltalente haben auch eine relativ hohe cd. 
Zu op sollte er wegen der Möglichkeit sich zu heilen also nicht sein.


----------



## Exicoo (26. Juli 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> ist irgend eine krankheit ausgebrochen?


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also erst einmal ein Lob: Anders als die bisherigen Vorschläge heute, ist dies ein einigermaßen ausgearbeiteter Vorschlag. Daumen hoch dafür! Daumen runter, für die, die trotzem nur den TE angreifen, er kann auch nichts dafür, dass andere schon Threads zu Heldenklassen eröffnet haben.
> 
> Also ich finde den Vorschlag gut, aber:
> 
> ...



Zu meinen Vorüberlegungen: 
Ich hatte früher bereits einen Nekromanten als Klasse vorgestellt. Allerdings gab es einige Spieler, die der Meinung waren. ein Nekro könne zwar von der Geschichte her problemlos auf der Hordeseite implementiert werden; nicht aber auf der Allianzseite. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für den Zauberer entschieden, der nicht nur 3 komplett unterschiedliche Skillbäume besitzt, sondern auch 3 unterschiedliche "Gesinnungen". 

Der Show-Off-Zauberer gibt sich als Kartenkünstler aus und ist von seiner Gesinnung gesehen "neutral" eingestellt. Auf Grund seiner "Spielereien" wird er von seinen Gegnern meist unterschätzt. Allerdings ist er Träger des blauen Feuers und besitzt in Wahrheit viele versteckte Talente und sehr viel Macht. 

Zum Gift-und-Beschwörung-Zauberer gibt es nicht all zu viel zu sagen. Er gibt sich seiner Gesinnung entsprechend den dunklen Mächten hin. 

Der Nahkampf-Zauberer hat eine positive Gesinnung, was auch durch die Heilzauber zum Ausdruck kommt. Er ist ähnlich dem Kantor mehr Supporter-Klasse.

Zum Namen: Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich mit der Namensgebung „Zauberer“ auch nicht ganz zufrieden; aber mir ist nichts Besseres eingefallen und Zauberkünstler oder Kartenkünstler oder ähnliches würde dieser Klasse nicht gerecht werden, da sie ja 3 komplett unterschiedliche Talentbäume anbietet.  

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einige nette Ideen und Vorschläge dazu. 

Was die Lore betrifft, so habe ich da an den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt gedacht. Immerhin bietet dieser auch ganze Kartensets zum Verkauf an ^^

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich jederzeit dankbar.


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Mike34 schrieb:


> ich finde die klasse hat einige ähnlichkeiten mit dem totenbeschwörer aus diablo 2
> eventuell davon inspirieren lassen?



Ertappt ^^
Der Gift und Beschwörungsbaum soll wirklich in Richtung Necro aus D2 gehen. 
Der Zauberer als Nahkämpfer geskillt soll in Richtung Kantor aus Aion gehen.
Zum Vorbild für den Show-Off-Baum hatte ich wirkliche Zauberkünstler und deren "Effekte" bzw. allgemein die Zauberei mit Karten.


*Cobra-Cut *
Der eigentlich Anaconda heißen müsste ^^ 
Eine Verwechslung meinerseits für die ich mich im Nachhinein entschuldigen möchte. Allerdings belasse ich es beim Namen Cobra-Cut, um nicht unnötig für Verwirrung zu Sorgen. 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMawNt0gNGo&feature=channel *



Und hier der eigentliche Cobra-Cut: 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6NL2bs39lQ *



*1,2,3,4 Aces* (eine von vielen Ass-Produktionen): 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=211D4hbnZps&feature=channel *




Zum Spass für alle, die es interessiert noch einige weiter Links zu Flourishes und Show-Off. 
Vielleicht erklären diese Video-Links auch gleichzeitig die Namensgebung etwas besser. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZBrNjKK8rg&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FUvgKSU7GY&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0J0L6dwqRI 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00yi2kJDjOk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3f3tNa7GIM&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smuj3bHbkz8&feature=related[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Gatar schrieb:


> Find ich ne tolle Idee, ist mal was anderes als der 10.000te 'Need Dämonenjäger!' Post...
> 
> Das mit den Karten scheint mir ein bisschen zu 'humoristisch' zu sein, aber das kann man ja irgendwie hinkriegen
> 
> ...



Im World of Warcraft Forum brachte ein Spieler den perfekten Vergleich zu Gambit. Auch, wenn ich Gambit nicht zum Vorbild für meine Klasse hatte, so finde ich doch, dass ein besserer Vergleich kaum möglich ist. Durch Gambit als "Vergleich" sollte der Humor-Faktor etwas relativiert sein. 

Hier noch ein Link dazu, denn Bilder sagen oft mehr, als 1000 Worte:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw_73xTyv9I&feature=related*


----------



## **ED** (26. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie komisch oder nich? Zauberer...................... da kommt man irgendwann auf  Magier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich ne coole Idee abgesehen vom Namen halt.......

Wobei noch nicht ma Cata draußen ist und es hieß das mit cata keine neue klasse kommen wird, überlegen die unglaublich hibbeligen und ungeduldigen Leute jetzt schon eine neue Klasse für die nächste Erweiterung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Zu meinen Vorüberlegungen:
> Ich hatte früher bereits einen Nekromanten als Klasse vorgestellt. Allerdings gab es einige Spieler, die der Meinung waren. ein Nekro könne zwar von der Geschichte her problemlos auf der Hordeseite implementiert werden; nicht aber auf der Allianzseite.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für den Zauberer entschieden, der nicht nur 3 komplett unterschiedliche Skillbäume besitzt, sondern auch 3 unterschiedliche "Gesinnungen".
> ...



Würde mir spontan nur Kartenmeister einfallen, ist zwar auch sehr unkreativ, aber meiner Meinung nach besser als Zauberer.

Edit:

Oder auch Kartenleger, oder wie wäre es mit Neumondgänger ?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juli 2010)

Vote for Neumondgänger!


----------



## White_Sky (26. Juli 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Vote for Neumondgänger!



Hört sich irgentwie Elune-haft an, aber es geht.


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Neumondgänger



Klingt gut. 
Gibt es dazu einen bestimmten Hintergrund oder ist der Name von dir erdacht?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juli 2010)

Elunehaft wohl kaum, ich denke er hat sich da eher eine Lore Richtung Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ersponnen, Trickser die sich vom DUNKELMOND abspalten, Neumond, um den Unterschied zu verdeutlichen, kennen wir ja schon von Blutelfen.


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Elunehaft wohl kaum, ich denke er hat sich da eher eine Lore Richtung Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ersponnen, Trickser die sich vom DUNKELMOND abspalten, Neumond, um den Unterschied zu verdeutlichen, kennen wir ja schon von Blutelfen.



Klingt einleuchtend. 
Die Idee zu dem Namen gefällt mir immer besser!
Danke für diesen tollen Vorschlag!


----------



## Chillers (26. Juli 2010)

Alleine der Fächer-Lift macht mich gruseln. CD 10 sec., und beim Lift ist der Gegner 10! sec. bewegungsunfähig.

Werde bitte nie chardesigner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (26. Juli 2010)

ich habe mir eben mal den Talentbaum durchgesehen, indem sich gefühlte 100 Fähigkeiten mit einem unter 10 sekündigen CD befinden und die Drölfzigmillionen Schaden machen. GZ du wirst bei Blizz als Heldenklassendesigner angestellt, bastle einen zweiten Todesritter!


----------



## likoria (26. Juli 2010)

Sind wir hier bei League of Legends? NEIN! Blizzard nimmt sicher keine Klassenvorschläge von Playern an kannst es bei LoL versuchen die schauen sich die guten Vorschläge an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber..ist dein  Zauberer nun ein Nekromant ein Kartenspieler oder what?^^ Beschränk ihn mal da drin du packst da ja 3verschiedene Klassen in einen^^


----------



## MrBlaki (26. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> schlecht
> 
> ...



Gut das du einer der engsten Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard bist und weisst das keine neue Heldenklasse erscheinen wird.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Alleine der Fächer-Lift macht mich gruseln. CD 10 sec., und beim Lift ist der Gegner 10! sec. bewegungsunfähig.
> 
> Werde bitte nie chardesigner!
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Danke, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast. 
Entweder ich war Brain-AFK oder der Zahlenteufel hat sich eingeschlichen. 

Hab den CD von 10 Sekunden auf 30 Sekunden angehoben (wie ursprünglich geplant). 

Aber ich denke mal, dass so etwas im Eifer des Gefechtes durchaus vorkommen kann. 

Und wie oben bereits erwähnt, lassen sich Werte immer noch abändern. 
Nobody is perfect und mir geht es in erster Linie mehr um das Konzept der Klasse als um 100%tige Werte.


----------



## Toxxical (27. Juli 2010)

Fast alle Talente Onehiten alle Gegner im selbigen lvl Bereich der Attacken, das sollte einem zu Denken geben.


----------



## dognose (27. Juli 2010)

die idee find ich super vor allem die kartentricks sind geil (x-men feeling <3)!
jedoch find ich nur stäbe ein bischen sehr beschränkt 

ansonsten müsst blizzard natürlich wegen balance und so nochmal drüber gehn aber das grundgerüst gefällt mir^^(bin auch totenbeschwörer spieler in dII)


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Beschränk ihn mal da drin du packst da ja 3verschiedene Klassen in einen^^



Eben ^^
Ich wollte, dass sich jeder Talentbaum komplett anders spielt. 
Deswegen habe ich auch 3 in 1 dazu geschrieben.

Ansonsten siehe Kommentar #64


----------



## Totebone (27. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tauren Paladine passen sehr gut in die lore, man kann sich aber auch Quer stellen


----------



## Thí (27. Juli 2010)

Keine schlechten Ideen die mitunter dabei sind, am besten gefiel mir der rotierende Zweihandstab um die Fallgeschwindigkeit zu verringern.^^
Was ich nicht so toll finde, ist die Idee mit den Karten, wir spielen ja schließlich WoW und nciht Poker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und, ganz wichtig, ein anderer Name für die Klasse muss her. Erstens weil ein zauberer eigentlich das selbe wie ein Magier ist
und zweitens gibts in jedem Spiel, in den man verschiedene Klassen wählen kann fast immer einen Zauberer, ist einfach ausgelutscht.


----------



## Nightroad (27. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich das lese
muss ich an paar sachen denken

als erstes der Nekro aus diablo 2 mit den skellis und giftzexplosion usw

dann an twisted fate aus League of legends...
oder halt yu gi oh

und naja
da würd eher illusionist vom namen her auch passen

es wär eher zu begrüssen wenn mal wieder pure klassen rauskommen und keine hybriden..


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Thí schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so toll finde, ist die Idee mit den Karten, wir spielen ja schließlich WoW und nciht Poker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest wäre es ein Skill den es meines Wissens nach so noch nicht gibt.
Außerdem bietet der Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt ja schon immer Karten zum Verkauf an ^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (27. Juli 2010)

Was soll der ganze Mist in den letzten Tagen ?
Wieso ein Zauberer ?
Was ist denn bitte ein Magier oder Hexenmeister ?


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Nightroad schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das lese...



Siehe Kommentar #65






Nightroad schrieb:


> da würd eher illusionist vom namen her auch passen



Illusionist finde ich auch gut. 
Oder eben Neumondgänger wie weiter oben erwähnt.


----------



## Anomali10 (27. Juli 2010)

Hmm, ich hab mir mal den Talentbaum (Frost, ersten paar Telente) angeschaut. Ist wohl eher Wunschdenken, als ein Vorschlag zu einer Klasse^^
Ich mein, Stümen, Stun, Bewegungslos, Schaden schaden schaden, wohl eher eine unbezwingbare PvP Maschine^^
Es sind aber recht gute Ideen dabei. Der Starfall als Heilung ist recht gut oder Versprechen des Windes aus dem Frostbaum. Auch gut ist dieses System: Nutze Fähigkeit A, um B zu aktivieren. B, um C zu aktivieren und C, um die starke D zu nutzen. Vielleicht ja mit dem übernächsten Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (27. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Siehe Kommentar #65llusionist finde ich auch gut.
> Oder eben Neumondgänger wie weiter oben erwähnt.



wollts nur nochma sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw zu Twisted fate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls es wen intressiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://leaguecraft.com/champion/Twisted+Fate


----------



## gradof (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich find die Klasse mal richtig geil, ich würd den sofort spieln er ist zwar ein bisschen OP aber daran lässt sich ja arbeiten.


----------



## Chillers (27. Juli 2010)

gradof schrieb:


> Also ich find die Klasse mal richtig geil, ich würd den sofort spieln er ist zwar ein bisschen OP aber daran lässt sich ja arbeiten.



*Bisschen op* ist gut. Der spielt alleine Mau-Mau oder gegen andere Leute seiner Klasse nur noch. Aber- spielen würde ich ihn auch. Würde dann aber eher pokern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (27. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei Froh das man nur positiv bewerten Kann. Wenn man kein Plan hat einfach still sein, Tauren palas sind Möglich, aber Hampelmänner mit ner Hofnarr mütze mit Glocken dran und Yu-Gi-Oh Karten sind eher net Ganz das WoW-Thema. Danke und Tschüss.





Nightroad schrieb:


> wollts nur nochma sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




TW War auch Mein gedanke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (27. Juli 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> dort kämpfen tauren paladine und tauren menschen gegen die geissel



 Bester satz von allen Hab echt lachen müssen xDD

Ok eben geeditet..;D
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Gambit aus X-men ^^
/facepalm

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Illenor (27. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich:

Das kenn ich doch irgendwo her!

Ach jaaah!!!!

League of Legends, geiles Spiel.
Da gibts doch auch so was.... ööhhhh mom.... ahh da haben wir's 

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/de/champions/4/twisted_fate_der_meister_der_karten

Ka ob er die Idee geklaut hat aber is ja auch egal wollts nur gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und btw: League of Legends ist wirklich cool, ganz interessant wenn in WoW grad nix läuft.
Und dann empfehle ich noch http://www.transformice.com/en/ sehr geiles Online Game wo man garantiert irgendwann wegen Lachflash verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Illenor schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich:
> 
> Das kenn ich doch irgendwo her!
> 
> ...




Meine Idee war nicht von diesem Spiel geklaut. Zum Hintergrund siehe Kommentar #64 und #65. 

Ich habe mir mal den Trailer angesehen und finde es soweit auch ganz nett. 
Leider werde ich LoL nicht anspielen können, da dies nur zu PCs kompatibel zu sein scheint. 

Trotzdem Danke ich dir und Nightroad für den Hinweis.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Bester satz von allen Hab echt lachen müssen xDD
> 
> Ok eben geeditet..;D
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Gambit aus X-men ^^
> ...




Auch wenn es vermutlich ironisch gemeint war aber ich finde den Vergleich sehr gut.....


----------



## Annovella (27. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Schön durchdacht usw. aber wieso meint auf einmal jeder ne neue Klasse erfinden zu müssen?



Vllt just for fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt immo schon genug Klassen in WoW, also hörts mir auf mit weiteren!!!! Der dk hat mir gereicht.


----------



## NewBoy (27. Juli 2010)

sorry aber das ist echt zu viel sogar mit talentbäumen und so xD

also das mit den Karten den tree find ich echt nice viele dieser fähigkeiten könnte blizz dem Mage geben btw.

als nächstes ist das nen mix aus DK Schurke shamy und was weiß ich

 und bissl zu viel Naruto drin ( blaues Feuer brodelt in dir und so ) Shakra inc ,aber gut erklärt und geschrieben echt gut leistung

neue Heldenklasse ??? bitte nicht 
die Leute sollen erstmal lernen die jetzige zu spielen 

mfg New Boy


----------



## Piposus (27. Juli 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Tauren paladine gibts jetz einfach können wir sie noch nicht spielen geh mal in zul drak zu dem einten fp dort kämpfen tauren paladine und tauren menschen gegen die geissel



Wolle Rose kaufen?


----------



## KlacM (27. Juli 2010)

An sich hört sich das ganze zwar nett an, aber könnte man das ganze nicht eher auf ein "Kartensystem" basieren lassen? 

Das Kartensystem würde folgendermaßen Basieren:

Man hat insgesamt 32 Karten zur Auswahl(7-10 Bube, Dame, König und Ass jeder Farbe) un jede Fähigkeit erfordert eine gewisse Punktezahl oder, dass man gewisse Sachen erspielt(.zB. eine Straße oder ein Royal Flash). Erst durch "Auflegen" der KArten kann man spezielle Fähigkeiten nutzen.

Anders gesagt: Wie im echten Leben braucht man glück, um die Fähigkeiten zu nutzen.

ABER: man kann durch Verbrauch von Mana bestimmte Karten zurücklegen und hat die möglichkeit bei einer oder 2 zurückgelegte karten 3-4 karten nochmal neu zu mischen und vom stapel zu nehmen, wodurch sich das glück für einen oder gegen einen wenden kann.

Um dasganze nun wiederrum nicht so extrem zu gestalten, dass man 10 Royal Flashs hintereinander bekommt, sollte das Mischen einem CD unterliegen.

Und, das man nicht die ganze zeit auf dem schlachtfeld rumsteht und "die karten mischt" soll es auch möglich sein, dass man bestimmte zauber auch so freilassen kann mit den karten wo man auf der hand hält... allerdings sind die zauber dann je nach kartenpunktzahl stark bis schwach abgeschwächt.

Das ganze system sollte sich vielleicht so verhalten wie beim DK, also dass mana ähnlich wie runenmacht aufgebaut wird und das auswählen von karten alle 10 sekunden möglich ist, wie die runen erneuert werden


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

KlacM schrieb:


> An sich hört sich das ganze zwar nett an, aber könnte man das ganze nicht eher auf ein "Kartensystem" basieren lassen?
> 
> Das Kartensystem würde folgendermaßen Basieren:
> 
> ...




Die Idee klingt wirklich sehr interessant.
Allerdings beschreibst du meiner Ansicht nach eine komplett neue Klasse. 
Außerdem wüsste ich nicht, wie deine Idee umzusetzen wäre. 

Vielleicht kannst du aber selber einen Threat zu deiner Idee verfassen und diesen hier verlinken. 
Auf die ausgearbeitete Idee bin ich schon sehr gespannt und ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, mehr darüber zu lesen. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir dazu noch meine Gedanken machen. Falls mir doch etwas passendes zur Umsetzung einfallen sollte werde ich dies noch posten. 

Vielen lieben Dank, für diese tolle Idee.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

An alle, die ich im speziellen noch nicht zitiert oder auf deren Antworten ich noch nicht direkt eingegangen bin:

Vielen Dank für Eure netten Beiträge!


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Nightroad schrieb:


> es wär eher zu begrüssen wenn mal wieder pure klassen rauskommen und keine hybriden..



Sollte man deiner Meinung nach dann z. B. den Nahkampf-Tree durch einen weiteren Caster-Tree ersetzen?

Was meint die Community dazu?
Welchen Tree oder welche Trees favorisiert ihr?

Habt ihr ansonsten noch Anregungen oder Ideen die zur Verbesserung des Zauberers (bzw. Neumondgängers oder Illusionisten) beitragen könnten?

Auf eure Meinungen und Ideen bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## SchurxoxD (27. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> [...]



Irgendwie.......GEIL!!!!!


----------



## Abbendis (27. Juli 2010)

macht doch leiber was wie totenbeschwörer oda mönch	oda sowas zauberer hört sich wie magier an


----------



## Don Raptor (27. Juli 2010)

Pokern kommt auf DMAX und Yugioh sonst wo.. wenn ich jmd brauche, der mir die Karten legt schau ich dort oder auf Astro-TV, aber nicht in WoW! Schade um die Zeit sich sowas zurecht zu schmieden, hätte man auch Staubsaugen können.

Alleine die ganzen Spells hören sich wie die Dialoge und Kampfanweisungen aus yugioh und pokemon an: "Pi-pika-pikachu! wirke Knochen aus Stahl..!"-"Oho, das war ein Fehler! Hatzemabusel-San, ziehe Pik-As und rücke nicht auf Los vor!" .. ne mal ehrlich, no need ^^

Bin auch generell gegen neue Klassen, wozu? Das man noch ein Forum mehr hat in dem Leute dann Threads alá "meine Klasse -Rumpelpumpel- macht kein dmg ---> help!!!!11111" erstellen?


----------



## Manotis (27. Juli 2010)

Find eure Ideen ja echt gut aber ich würde sagen ein Sammelthread zu dem Thema würde Flames vorbeugen nur so als Tipp vielleicht macht ja mal einer einen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Abbendis schrieb:


> macht doch leiber was wie totenbeschwörer oda mönch	oda sowas zauberer hört sich wie magier an




Totenbeschwörer bzw. Necro wollte ich aus folgendem Grund nicht:

_Zu meinen Vorüberlegungen: 
Ich hatte früher bereits einen Nekromanten als Klasse vorgestellt. Allerdings gab es einige Spieler, die der Meinung waren. ein Nekro könne zwar von der Geschichte her problemlos auf der Hordeseite implementiert werden; nicht aber auf der Allianzseite. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für den Zauberer entschieden, der nicht nur 3 komplett unterschiedliche Skillbäume besitzt, sondern auch 3 unterschiedliche "Gesinnungen". 
....
_

Siehe Kommentar #64 und #65

Allerdings gab es weitere Namens-Vorschläge, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben:

Neumondgänger oder Illusionist

Siehe Kommentar #68, #73, #84


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

NewBoy schrieb:


> und bissl zu viel Naruto drin ( blaues Feuer brodelt in dir und so ) Shakra inc ,aber gut erklärt und geschrieben echt gut leistung



Du hast recht. Die Idee mit dem blauen Feuer stammt wirklich nicht von mir. 

Allerdings ist diese *NICHT* von Naruto oder Yugioh geklaut (wie einige es bereits vermutet hatten), sondern entstammt einem Fantasy-Roman.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Find eure Ideen ja echt gut aber ich würde sagen ein Sammelthread zu dem Thema würde Flames vorbeugen nur so als Tipp vielleicht macht ja mal einer einen auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Magicen1433 (27. Juli 2010)

Hmm, an sich vielleicht ne gute Idee, aber 1. finde ich allein schon die Talente etwas zu übertrieben stark, und 2. soll Blizz erstmal ihre 10 "normalen" Klassen in den Griff kriegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Juli 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> Irgendwie.......GEIL!!!!!


Dafür jetzt ne halbe Seite Zitat? Oo


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich lese wieviele Schadensabsorb - Immun- Schadensausteil -und Self Healmöglichkeiten der Char haben soll ... kann ich nur sagen: Die Klasse gibt es schon: Plattenträger, Heiler und Schadensausteiler in einem ... unsere allseits beliebten Faceroll Paladine, die mittlerweile im Bg zahlreich wie geschnitten Brot rumrennen (ja warum wohl ... man haut ohne Probleme das allermeiste um) ... und Blizz denkt offenbar nicht daran, diese Dreckklasse wieder auf ein normales Maß zu patchen.


----------



## UTlFin (27. Juli 2010)

schoen und viel muehe damit gemacht. auch wenn ich, soweit ich des auf den ersten blick ersehen konnte, viele aehnlichkeiten einiger klassen aus anderen rpg's/mmo's, vereint in einer einzigen - theurg, nekromant, ordensbruder, magus & soeldner etc

wobei, mehr cc zu brauchen und anzuwenden ich so schlecht ich ned faend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (27. Juli 2010)

Spiel erstmal selbst nen Pala auf 80 im ICC content, dann kannst du dich über Palas beschweren.



> diese Drecksklasse



Nur Leute ohne skill und whiner sagen so einen mist.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese wieviele Schadensabsorb - Immun- Schadensausteil -und Self Healmöglichkeiten der Char haben soll ... kann ich nur sagen: Die Klasse gibt es schon: Plattenträger, Heiler und Schadensausteiler in einem ... unsere allseits beliebten Faceroll Paladine



Der Zauberer im Nahkampf geskillt soll von seinen Werten wirklich an denen des Palas herankommen. 
Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass der Zauberer mit seinen 3 Heil-Talenten mit einer wirklichen Heal-Klasse mithalten kann. Er soll dies bezüglich mehr Supporter sein. 

Wenn nicht im Nahkampf geskillt bleibt ihm lediglich:

Rasche Heilung: 
(erlernbar ab Stufe 12) 
1,5 Sek. cast 
Heilt ein befreundetes Ziel um 1150. 

Pala, Schamane, Dudu, Priest, usw. haben da weit mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten, sich zu heilen. Selbst, wenn diese Klassen nicht als Heiler geskilled sind.





Zu Immun: Ich vermute du sprichst folgende Talente an: 

Knochen aus Stahl: 
(erlernbar ab Stufe 20) 
30 Sekunden cd 
Eure Knochen werden hart wie Stahl und absorbieren 4400 Schaden. 
Solange Knochen aus Stahl aktiv sind, werden Zauber und Angriffe durch erlittenen Schaden nicht verzögert. 
Hält 1 Min. lang an. 

Vergleiche:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=43039





Levitieren: 
(erlernbar ab Stufe 30) 
Sofortzauber 
2 Min. 30 Sek. cd 
Während ihr hoch in die Luft aufsteigt seid ihr 10 Sekunden lang vor allen körperlichen Angriffen und Zaubern geschützt. Allerdings können während dieser Zeit keine Zauber oder Angriffe ausgeführt werden. 

Vergleiche:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=27619

Geskilled: 4 Min cd. 



Dispersion des Shadow hat z. B. einen cd von 3 Min und stellt zusätzlich auch noch Mana wieder her.
Geskilled: 2 Min. cd.



Und ich denke, dass der Zauberer kein Talent hat, das an die Pala-Bubble auch nur ansatzweise herankommt ^^


----------



## Vertil (27. Juli 2010)

finde deinen vorschlag gut, da hat sich jmd mal gedanken gemacht und mühe gegeben

das eine klasse im nahkampf aktiv sein kann und in mit ner anderen skillung casten kann find ich nicht schlimm, schlieslich können dudus das ja auch 

die mechanik mit den karten erinnert mich an Twistet Fate aus League of Legends


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Vertil schrieb:


> die mechanik mit den karten erinnert mich an Twistet Fate aus League of Legends



Den Vergleich haben mittlerweile schon viele gebracht. 
Leider werde ich LoL nicht anspielen können, da es nur zu PCs kompatibel zu sein scheint   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (27. Juli 2010)

wozu nen zauberer  habn doch hexer und mage  reicht doch  ^^


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (27. Juli 2010)

wozu nen zauberer  habn doch hexer und mage  reicht doch  ^^


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> wozu nen zauberer  habn doch hexer und mage  reicht doch  ^^




Dir vielleicht ^^
Mir allerdings nicht ^^


Außerdem ist mein Zauberer ja nicht nur Caster, sondern hat 3 komplett unterschiedliche Talentbäume.


----------



## tuerlich (27. Juli 2010)

sorry. aber wieso kommen in letzter zeit lauter "neue klasse: was-weis-ich-für-nen-schwachsinn" threads auf? malt eure tolle neue "klasse" auf ein blatt papier und hängts in euren keller.

nochmal sorry fürs flamen, aber sowas ist der größte mist.


----------



## NarYethz (27. Juli 2010)

ich find die Idee auch ganz hübsch, aber wie der ein oder andere bereits erwähnt hat, passt das mit den karten nicht so sehr in WoW, wobei du bei anderen MMOs womöglich wirklich gute chancen hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich es interessant finde, wie du die rolle des nekromanten mit einbaust, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die klasse in WoW sehr OP wäre, da du sehr viele fähigkeiten hast, die den gegner 10sek bewegungslos machen, er nicht angreifen kann, in der luft schwebt o.Ä. ... daran müsste man womöglich noch stark arbeiten, da dieser Magier sonst das 5on5 womöglich allein schaffen könnte.. skelette raus, 3-4 gegner in der luft / stun / slow halten und den rest nacheinander platt machen :-/

also im großen und ganzen ne hübsche idee, aber sehr viel balancing nötig, was pvp-tauglichkeit anginge ^-^

ich hab da noch ne frage: hattest du direkt nen nekromanten + support-baum im sinn? denn mir scheint der "nekro" / gift+beschwörungsbaum daraus ausgelegt zu sein, single recht viel (vllt sogar selbst NonHCs) machen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß

PS: nein, dass soll kein flame sein, ich hoff das wird hier als konstruktive kritik angesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ich find die Idee auch ganz hübsch, aber wie der ein oder andere bereits erwähnt hat, passt das mit den karten nicht so sehr in WoW, wobei du bei anderen MMOs womöglich wirklich gute chancen hättest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für dich so ausführlich wie möglich. Ich hoffe, all deine Fragen beantworten zu können. Falls nicht gerne noch mal nachfragen.


Zu meinen Vorüberlegungen: 

Ich hatte früher bereits einen Nekromanten als Klasse vorgestellt der wie folgt aufgeteilt war:

Beschwörung/Gift/Frost

Allerdings gab es einige Spieler, die der Meinung waren, ein Nekro könne zwar von der Geschichte her problemlos auf der Hordeseite implementiert werden; nicht aber auf der Allianzseite. 

Auch wurde die Eisskillung nicht gerne gesehen, da bereits der Mage mit Frostzaubern um sich schmeisst und deswegen ein "Vorrecht" darauf hätte.



Da Gift und Beschwörung trotzdem gut angekommen sind, habe ich diese Talente in abgeänderter Form in einem Tree zusammen gefasst. 

Als nächstes wollte ich einen komplett neuen neutralen Tree. Irgendwann bin ich auf die Kartenzauberei  gekommen und so habe ich versucht einige Karten-Effekte als Spells umzusetzen. 
Video-Links siehe Kommentar #65. 

Beim dritten Baum hatte ich lange Zeit überlegen müssen. Nachdem aber in einigen Foren der Wunsch nach einem Nahkampf-Magier aufgekommen war sollte der dritte Baum im Groben dem Kantor aus Aion ähneln. Er soll mehr Supporter sein und jetzt nicht übertrieben DMG raushauen.
Nachdem ich mit Gift und Beschwörung nun eine negative Gesinnung und mit Show Off eine neutrale Gesinnung für den Zauberer erreicht hatte brauchte ich noch eine positive. Diese zeigt sich im Nahkampf-Baum durch die zusätzlichen Heiltalente.



Ich hoffe auch im Allgemeinen, halbwegs vernünftige Werte gefunden zu haben. Falls nicht seht mir das bitte nach. Nobody is perfect und schließlich bin ich kein Spiele-Entwickler. 
Zugegeben ist der Zauberer in mancher Hinsicht schon OP; allerdings lassen sich solche "Feinschliffe" im Nachhinein noch abändern. Wenn spezielle Talente als OP erscheinen gerne Talent und Verbesserungsvorschlag angeben. Und wie bereits erwähnt geht es mir in erster Linie um das Konzept und nicht um 100%ige Werte. 


Allerdings darf nicht vergessen werden, dass fast alle Talente erst geskilled werden müssen und es zu einer Vollausskillung bestimmter Talente in den meisten Fällen nicht kommen dürfte, da man lieber noch einige Punkte in einen anderen Baum investiert. 





P.S.: 
Ich sehe deinen Beitrag überhaupt nicht als geflame. 
Gaflame wäre für mich z. B. Kommentar #122.


----------



## Lo-G (27. Juli 2010)

Anhang: 

Ich haber versucht den Zauberer so zu erstellen, dass er trotz unterschiedlicher Talentbäume auf nur eine Rüstung (nämlich Stoff oder Leder für Caster) zurückgreifen muss.


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

UTlFin schrieb:


> schoen und viel muehe damit gemacht. auch wenn ich, soweit ich des auf den ersten blick ersehen konnte, viele aehnlichkeiten einiger klassen aus anderen rpg's/mmo's, vereint in einer einzigen - theurg, nekromant, ordensbruder, magus & soeldner etc



Es ist eben schwer Talente zu (er)finden die es in keiner Form vorher schon einmal gegeben hätte. 

Von den Klassen die du da aufzählst kenne ich z. B. nur den Nekro. 
Und doch scheint es zu diesen anderen Klassen Gemeinsamkeiten zu geben....


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

UTlFin schrieb:


> wobei, mehr cc zu brauchen und anzuwenden ich so schlecht ich ned faend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

Anomali10 schrieb:


> Auch gut ist dieses System: Nutze Fähigkeit A, um B zu aktivieren. B, um C zu aktivieren und C, um die starke D zu nutzen. Vielleicht ja mit dem übernächsten Addon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es freut ich, dass dir die "Kettenfähigkeiten" meines Zauberers gefallen. 

Viele übersehen anscheinend, dass man oft erst einen Skill auslösen muss, um einen anderen benutzen zu können.


----------



## Bommel123 (28. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und einen Beschwörer, der massenhaft Pets hat, gibt es auch noch nicht. (Ähnlich wieder Nekro aus Guild Wars.)



^^ da gebe ich dir Recht.Etwas Vergleichbares ist nur bei der Armee der Toten eines Todesritters vorzufinden ( und dieser Skill hat eine überaus hohe Abklingzeit und die Ghule sind nicht so kontrollierbar (z.B.: auch heilbar)).

 Aber außer dem Minion-Master Nekro und dem Paragon ist ja schon jede Guild Wars Klasse in irgendeiner Form in WoW vorhanden...


----------



## Kickass3 (28. Juli 2010)

meine meinung: oO was fürn scheiß sorry


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Das mit dem 20 Meter nach hinten teleportieren wäre doch was nettes für n Magier....müsste sich noch den CD mit Blizeln Teilen :-P



Nette Idee.

Mein Mage würde sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> *Gift und Beschwörung: *
> Durch Anbetung der Toten ist es dem Zauberer möglich, Diener, wie Skelettkrieger und Skelettmagier zu beschwören. Diese kämpfen dann tapfer an seiner Seite.
> Zusätzlich kann der Zauberer auf Giftzauber zurückgreifen.
> Im Vergleich zum Hexer oder DK ist der Zauberer mit der Gift und Beschwörung-Skillung *wesentlich mehr auf seine Begleiter angewiesen, da in etwa 50% des Schadens von ihnen ausgeht.
> *



Der satz killt die klasse.
dank unserer pvpler kann ein pet gar nicht so stark gepushed werden. wie übel wär das bitte, wenn im 2n2 2"zauberer" gespielt werden. der spieler kann zwar nicht durchcasten wenn du ihn verfolgst z.b. aber das pet prügelt den kompletten fight auf dich ein. Bei hexer/hunter erträglich aber wenn das 50% deines schadens macht viel zu op


----------



## Smartie (28. Juli 2010)

2/10

Nichts geht über den Klotz.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=8136496861


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

> Gift und Beschwörung:
> Durch Anbetung der Toten ist es dem Zauberer möglich, Diener, wie Skelettkrieger und Skelettmagier zu beschwören. Diese kämpfen dann tapfer an seiner Seite.
> Zusätzlich kann der Zauberer auf Giftzauber zurückgreifen.
> Im Vergleich zum Hexer oder DK ist der Zauberer mit der Gift und Beschwörung-Skillung *wesentlich mehr auf seine Begleiter angewiesen, da in etwa 50% des Schadens von ihnen ausgeht.*





MoonFrost schrieb:


> Der satz killt die klasse.
> dank unserer pvpler kann ein pet gar nicht so stark gepushed werden. wie übel wär das bitte, wenn im 2n2 2"zauberer" gespielt werden. der spieler kann zwar nicht durchcasten wenn du ihn verfolgst z.b. aber das pet prügelt den kompletten fight auf dich ein. Bei hexer/hunter erträglich aber wenn das 50% deines schadens macht viel zu op



Soll heißen, dass der Zauberer mit Gift und Beschwörungs-Skillung keinen übelsten dmg rausrotzen kann und der Ausgleich durch die Pets gegeben wird. 

Allerdings nur, wenn voll ausgeskillt und wirklich in der Summe. Im PvP ist das aber nicht möglich, da der Zauberer dort keine Monster wieder beleben kann. 
Außerdem sollen die beschworenen Diener nicht all zu viel aushalten. Können dafür aber immer wieder beschworen werden.

Letztendlich wäre das aber dann eine Sache des Balancings. Wie bereits gesagt. Werte lassen sich ja immer noch angleichen und abändern.


----------



## kneubi (28. Juli 2010)

Hm, die Idee der Klasse ist eigentlich ganz nett und ich würde mal sagen so eine klasse würde ich auch gerne Spielen.

Allerdings ist diese Klasse im PvP enorm overpowert, wenn ich es richtig durchgelesen habe, könnte man gegner ununterbrochen gestunnt, in der Luft oder Lauftempo um über 70% verringer halten + sich selber wegteleportieren + gegner Wegkickt usw. 

Sprich wenn jemand diese Klasse spielt hat so ziemlich jede andere Klasse die Arschkarte (Cast haben da zwar bessere Ansichten den Umzuhauen) aber Melees hätten keine Chance gegen den (Paladine mit Bubble bzw. HdF würden noch gehen, aber sonst?)


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

kneubi schrieb:


> Hm, die Idee der Klasse ist eigentlich ganz nett und ich würde mal sagen so eine klasse würde ich auch gerne Spielen.
> 
> _Allerdings ist diese Klasse im PvP enorm overpowert, wenn ich es richtig durchgelesen habe, könnte man gegner ununterbrochen gestunnt, in der Luft oder Lauftempo um über 70% verringer halten + sich selber wegteleportieren + gegner Wegkickt usw.
> 
> ...


_

Ich hoffe im Allgemeinen, halbwegs vernünftige Werte gefunden zu haben. Falls nicht seht mir das bitte nach. Nobody is perfect und schließlich bin ich kein Spiele-Entwickler. 
Zugegeben ist der Zauberer in mancher Hinsicht schon OP; allerdings lassen sich solche "Feinschliffe" im Nachhinein noch abändern. Wenn spezielle Talente als OP erscheinen gerne Talent und Verbesserungsvorschlag angeben. Und wie bereits erwähnt geht es mir in erster Linie um das Konzept und nicht um 100%ige Werte. 

*Allerdings darf nicht vergessen werden, dass fast alle Talente erst geskilled werden müssen und es zu einer Vollausskillung bestimmter Talente in den meisten Fällen nicht kommen dürfte, da man lieber noch einige Punkte in einen anderen Baum investiert. *_


----------



## Potpotom (28. Juli 2010)

Kurz gesagt, sehr schöne Vorstellung deines Zauberers. 

Über einzelne Werte zu spekulieren ist nicht Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen, eher das Grundgerüst - und dieses sieht, mit Verlaub, echt schick aus.


----------



## Izara (28. Juli 2010)

*gähn* schon wieder einer mit ner duften Idee -.- 

Vote for: nicht noch mehr Klassen.

Vote for: Spieler sollen erstmal ihre jetzige beherrschen!


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, sehr schöne Vorstellung deines Zauberers.
> 
> Über einzelne Werte zu spekulieren ist nicht Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen, eher das Grundgerüst - und dieses sieht, mit Verlaub, echt schick aus.



Ich sehe das genau wie du.

Danke, für deinen netten Beitrag.


----------



## X-Man (28. Juli 2010)

Himmelsurteil: ein 5 sec. stun mit 8 sec. cd?
das ist nicht dein ernst...

aber auch ein wenig lob, du scheinst dir sehr viel mühe gemacht zu haben, aber diese klassen wäre gnadenlos op mit dem maß an cc. da wäre der beta dk ja ein witz gegen.


----------



## No_ones (28. Juli 2010)

need this class ! stun stun stun stun kill .. ( schurke ftw ) waaaaah ghule sie fressen mein gehrin ( dk ) karte hier karte da karten überall ( dunkelmond spinner oO )


----------



## Schlaviner (28. Juli 2010)

Leute jetzt kommt doch erstmal Cataclysm -.-


----------



## No_ones (28. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Für dich so ausführlich wie möglich. Ich hoffe, all deine Fragen beantworten zu können. Falls nicht gerne noch mal nachfragen.
> 
> 
> Zu meinen Vorüberlegungen:
> ...



genau wie vor classic schamanen nur horde paladin nur ally .. dann kahm das addon neue rassen die fast alles können .. und was wäre wenn die horde den necro bekommt und die ally auch ieine klasse? Na klar ein weiters addon inder neue Uber rassen kommen die wieder das andere können.. und dannach wieder ein addon in dem die dümmsten klassen /rassenkombis kommen ( ala zwerg necro ) ...


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

X-Man schrieb:


> Himmelsurteil: ein 5 sec. stun mit 8 sec. cd?
> das ist nicht dein ernst...



Hab es folgendermaßen abgeändert:  

Himmelsurteil: 
Benötigt: Meteor-Hieb 
*24 Sek. cd *
Meteor-Hieb hat eine Chance von 100%, Himmelsurteil freizuschalten, welches dann innerhalb der nächsten 10 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Himmelsurteil verursacht 955 Zauberschaden und betäubt den Gegner *für 3 Sekunden. *


Vorsichtshalber möchte ich trotzdem noch erwähnen, dass Himmelsurteil eine Kettenfähigkeit ist und nur dann gecastet werden kann, nachdem Meteor-Hieb gewirkt worden ist.


----------



## Bombajy (28. Juli 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Wolle Rose kaufen?



Made my day xDDDDD


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

> Wolle Rose kaufen?





Bombajy schrieb:


> Made my day xDDDDD



Und wenn du ganz ganz lieb nachfragst schenkt er dir vielleicht sogar eine ^^


----------



## Surfboy1995 (28. Juli 2010)

Find ich toll^^


----------



## Shadyo4 (28. Juli 2010)

zauberer ;/ der name klingt wie ein anderes wort für magier... denke nich das es realisierbar is...obwohl es eine schöne idee wa ;> kommen zur zeit nur leider sehr viele ;D


----------



## kilerwakka (28. Juli 2010)

Shadyo4 schrieb:


> zauberer ;/ der name klingt wie ein anderes wort für magier... denke nich das es realisierbar is...obwohl es eine schöne idee wa ;> kommen zur zeit nur leider sehr viele ;D



zauber ist auch nur ein andres wort für magier nur magier kligt halt besser


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> zauber ist auch nur ein andres wort für magier



Zauberer sind für mich eigentlich mehr Künstler, die mit Tricks beeindrucken. 
Magier hingegen Menschen, die (angeblich) wirklich Magie benutzen. 

Aber da hat jeder wohl seine eigene Meinung dazu. 

Allerdings bin ich um ehrlich zu sein auch nicht wirklich mit der Namensgebung "Zauberer" zufrieden. 
Es wurden schon einige gute Vorschläge für einen neuen Namen gebracht. 
Sollte dir ein passenderer Name zu meiner Klasse einfallen, einfach kurz posten. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen und bin schon gespannt auf deine/eure Ideen und Vorschläge dazu.


----------



## No_ones (28. Juli 2010)

Necroultracardfrostfreak oder wie oO


----------



## Lo-G (28. Juli 2010)

> Für dich so ausführlich wie möglich. Ich hoffe, all deine Fragen beantworten zu können. Falls nicht gerne noch mal nachfragen.
> 
> 
> Zu meinen Vorüberlegungen:
> ...





No_ones schrieb:


> genau wie vor classic schamanen nur horde paladin nur ally .. dann kahm das addon neue rassen die fast alles können .. und was wäre wenn die horde den* necro *bekommt und die ally auch ieine klasse? Na klar ein weiters addon inder neue Uber rassen kommen die wieder das andere können.. und dannach wieder ein addon in dem die dümmsten klassen /rassenkombis kommen ( ala zwerg *necro* ) ...



Absolut am Thema vorbei. 

Es geht hier NICHT um den Necro sondern um den Zauberer. 

Den Necro hatte ich nur erwähnt, da einige Spieler wissen wollten, wie ich auf die Idee des Zauberers gekommen bin.


----------



## Tyrnaar (28. Juli 2010)

Die Klasse spricht mich zwar persönlich nicht all zu sehr an, aber Hut ab vor der Mühe, die du dir bei der Planung gemacht hast!

Die Idee mit den Kettenfähigkeiten gefällt mir besonders... nun, zumindest fällt mir spontan wenig ein, was im WoW-Kampfsystem sonst noch eine großartige Neuerung bringen könnte.
Wäre eigendlich sogar ziemlich auf dem Wege, den Blizzard einschlagen möchte, im Sinne von Flexibilität, Individualität aber auch der Anforderung, im Kampf die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## Greyback77 (28. Juli 2010)

Somero schrieb:


> Jup sehr schöne idee passt aber net in die lore^^



Ja es passt ja loremässig aber es passt nicht dass es flamern nicht passt.


----------



## Lo-G (29. Juli 2010)

Tyrnaar schrieb:


> Die Klasse spricht mich zwar persönlich nicht all zu sehr an, aber Hut ab vor der Mühe, die du dir bei der Planung gemacht hast!
> 
> Die Idee mit den Kettenfähigkeiten gefällt mir besonders... nun, zumindest fällt mir spontan wenig ein, was im WoW-Kampfsystem sonst noch eine großartige Neuerung bringen könnte.
> Wäre eigendlich sogar ziemlich auf dem Wege, den Blizzard einschlagen möchte, im Sinne von Flexibilität, Individualität aber auch der Anforderung, im Kampf die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen.



Danke für deinen netten Beitrag.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine viel bessere und viel kürzere Zusammenfassung:

- Ein Zauberer tut nu so als ob.
- Im Grunde ist alles nur eine Illusion und außer dem großen Knall am Schluss und 2 Vögel die sich haben beeindrucken lassen brechen in Applaus aus.

Es gibt bereits Magier. Warum eine neue, ähnliche Klasse ins Spiel bringen die von Grund auf schlechter als eine andere ist?


----------



## Shiori-FdS (29. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Zauberer sind für mich eigentlich mehr Künstler, die mit Tricks beeindrucken.
> Magier hingegen Menschen, die (angeblich) wirklich Magie benutzen.
> 
> Aber da hat jeder wohl seine eigene Meinung dazu.
> ...



Da "Zauberer" mir persönlich auch nicht zusagt (hab da immer den WoW-Magier im Kopf), wäre für mich "Illusionist" passender.
Falls es schon gesagt worden sein sollte, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten sag ich nur: schöne, durchdachte Idee, die auf jeden fall Abwechslung bringen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Lo-G (29. Juli 2010)

Greyback77 schrieb:


> Ja es passt ja loremässig aber es passt nicht dass es flamern nicht passt.



Danke für den netten Beitrag und deine Unterstützung.


----------



## *SilenT* (29. Juli 2010)

Ich muss erst mal sagen die idee ist genial und im gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen klassenvorschlägen schon ziemlich durchdacht, mit den ganzen talenten oder den talent bäumen die du da gebastelt hast. und auch die spielmechanik von dem "zauberer" (ich würde ihn aber in illusionist umnennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist neu und nicht einfach nur einer der bisher existierenden klassen entnommen. solche guten ideen sollten aber nicht nur hier bei buffed rumgammeln, hier gehen die nur unter, sondern sollten ins ideenforum von blizz, da hat diese gute idee dann wenigstens eine realistische chance von über null mit dem addon nach cataclysm zu kommen.
aber egal was passiert hut ab für diesen reisen aufwand den du dir da gemacht hast


----------



## Etymidiana (29. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Karten spieler wie Luxord gefällt mir.


----------



## Lo-G (29. Juli 2010)

*SilenT* schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal sagen die idee ist genial und im gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen klassenvorschlägen schon ziemlich durchdacht, mit den ganzen talenten oder den talent bäumen die du da gebastelt hast. und auch die spielmechanik von dem "zauberer" (ich würde ihn aber in illusionist umnennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank für deinen netten Kommentar. 
Der Vorschlag meines Zauberers steht bereits im World-of-Europe-Vorschläge-Forum. 
Allerdings habe ich so das Gefühl, dass meine Klasse hier bei buffed besser ankommt, als im offiziellen WoW-Forum. 

Anbei noch einmal der Link zum "Original":  

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816813704&sid=3


----------



## Lo-G (29. Juli 2010)

Etymidiana schrieb:


> Mal ein Karten spieler *wie Luxord* gefällt mir.



Es freut mich, dass dir mein Zauberer gefällt. 

Nur leider sagt mir Luxord überhaupt nichts. 
Über weitere Infos oder Links wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Lo-G (29. Juli 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Wozu Nahkampf. Nur zur info wier haben schon eine Nahkampf heldenklasse: DK. Bin für ein Caster ^^



Durch die 3 komplett unterschiedlichen Trees ist der Zauberer

1. Nahkämpfer
2. Caster
3. Caster mit Pets

Wollte so für mehr Abwechslung sorgen.


----------



## Lo-G (29. Juli 2010)

An alle, die ich im speziellen noch nicht zitiert oder auf deren Antworten ich noch nicht direkt eingegangen bin:

Vielen Dank für Eure netten Beiträge!


----------



## Etymidiana (30. Juli 2010)

@Lo-G 

Luxord bei Google eingeben hätte schon viel gebracht.^^ Der ist mir spontan unter Kartenspieler eingefallen.


----------



## Lo-G (30. Juli 2010)

Etymidiana schrieb:


> Luxord bei Google eingeben hätte schon viel gebracht.^^ Der ist mir spontan unter Kartenspieler eingefallen.



Hab mittlerweile was dazu gefunden. 
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich trotz der Karten nicht wirklich begeistert davon bin.

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## A. Andara (30. Juli 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich finde die Idee richtig super. 

So etwas wie ein Gift-und Beschwörungs-Zauberer fehlt wirklich noch in WoW. Vor allem, da ich früher auch gerne DII gezockt habe. 

Besser noch finde ich den Show-Off-Zauberer. Etwas vergleichbares kenne ich persönlich aus keinem anderen Spiel. Und ich find es zeugt von sehr viel Kreativität, sich so eine Klasse auszudenken. Vor allem, da deine Vorbilder wohl wirklich Zauberer waren.

Nett sind auch die Videos dazu, die veranschaulichen, wo du deine Ideen zu einigen derTalente her hast. Und dies in eine WoW-klasse umzusetzen - Hut ab!!! Für mich bedeutet das sehr sehr viel Eigenkreativität.

Vor allem auch, du du meiner Ansicht nach nur wenig Talente von WoW zum Vorbild hattest. 

Insgesamt eine komplett neue Klasse, die ich sofort spielen würde. 

Und die Integration deines Zauberers über den Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt ist auch eine sehr schöne Idee. 

Weiter so.
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]P.S.: Den ein oder anderen Kartentrick kennt ja bestimmt jeder von uns. Aber das was man in den verlinkten Videos zu sehen bekommt ist einfach nur genial!!![/font]


----------



## Tschinkn (30. Juli 2010)

In den 80ern gab es mal ein Spiel namens "The Bard's Tale". Anbei der Wikipedialink mit einigen lustigen Screenshots. So wurde damals Computer gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bard's_Tale.
In dem Spiel gab es Magicians, Conjurer, Sorcerer, Wizards und zu guter letzt noch den Archmage. Zwar waren Sorcerer, Wizard und Archmage Evolutionsstufen von Conjurer und Magician, aber letztlich gab es 5 Klassen, die hier die meisten mit "Mage" _übersetzen_ würden.
Damals fand ich es nicht schlimm, dass es 4 bzw sogar 5 verschiedene "Magier" in einem Spiel gibt, und heute fände ich es auch nicht schlimm, wenn es mehr gäbe. Auf eine Weise sind Hexenmeister, Druiden, Priester und Schamanen auch alles "Magier".
Insofern halte ich das Konzept vom TE für eine nette Idee (obwohl natürlich völlig OP)


----------



## Lo-G (30. Juli 2010)

A. schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich finde die Idee richtig super.
> 
> So etwas wie ein Gift-und Beschwörungs-Zauberer fehlt wirklich noch in WoW. Vor allem, da ich früher auch gerne DII gezockt habe.
> 
> ...




Danke, für deinen netten Beitrag. 
Es freut mich sehr, dass dir sowohl der Zauberer, als auch die "Entstehung" zu diesem und die Links gefallen.


----------



## Lo-G (30. Juli 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> In den 80ern gab es mal ein Spiel namens "The Bard's Tale". Anbei der Wikipedialink mit einigen lustigen Screenshots. So wurde damals Computer gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für den netten Beitrag und die "Hintergrundgeschichte" zu den verschiedenen "Magier-Klassen".


----------



## A. Andara (30. Juli 2010)

Zusatz:

Ich finde es auch richtig toll, dass du auf die Wünsche und Ideen von Mitspielern eingehst. 
Z. B. vom Necro zum Zauberer erweitern um den Char besser in die Geschichte implementieren zu können; oder das Nachbessern der Talente und das Annehmen anderer Namen wie z. B. Illusionist der mir auch besser gefallen würde.  

Außerdem scheinen sich viele Spieler (unter anderem auch ich) einen Totenbeschwörer bzw. Necro zu wünschen der durch den Gift- und Beschwörungsbaum ja gegeben ist. 
Aber auch an reine Caster und Nahkämpfer wurde gedacht. 

Noch mal: Hut ab !!!

Ich würde den Zauberer sofort spielen, wenn es den wirklich mal geben sollte !!!


----------



## Lo-G (30. Juli 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Zusatz:
> 
> Ich finde es auch richtig toll, dass du auf die Wünsche und Ideen von Mitspielern eingehst.
> Z. B. vom Necro zum Zauberer erweitern um den Char besser in die Geschichte implementieren zu können; oder das Nachbessern der Talente und das Annehmen anderer Namen wie z. B. Illusionist der mir auch besser gefallen würde.



Ich versuche es zumindest so gut wie möglich ^^

Noch mal vielen lieben Dank für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## A. Andara (31. Juli 2010)

Ach mir ist da noch was eingefallen.

Auch, wenn ich den Necro sehr mag, und somit auch den Gift- und Beschwörungsbaum mit den Skeletten, aber ich finde, dass vielleicht andere "Wesen" insgesamt besser zu der KLasse passen würden. 

Vielleicht könnte man die Skelette ja einfach durch so ne Art Geist oder Spuck oder astrale Projektionen oder andere mysteriöse Wesen oder Visionen ersetzen. 

Konkrete Vorstellungen habe ich da noch nicht. 

Wenn mir was besseres dazu einfällt werd ich das noch ergänzen ^^


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich den Necro sehr mag, und somit auch den Gift- und Beschwörungsbaum mit den Skeletten, aber ich finde, dass vielleicht andere "Wesen" insgesamt besser zu der KLasse passen würden.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man die Skelette ja einfach durch so ne Art Geist oder Spuck oder astrale Projektionen oder andere mysteriöse Wesen oder Visionen ersetzen.



Danke für die nette Idee.

Was meint die Community dazu? Skelette ersetzen oder lieber doch nicht? Wenn ja, durch was? 

Ich bin schon sehr auf eure Vorschläge gespant.


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

Liebe Community.

Habt ihr vielleicht sonst noch Wünsche, Ideen oder Vorschläge zu meiner Klasse?

Ich freue mich auf eure Meinung und bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

Anbei ein Vorschlag aus dem WoW-Fourm, der hoffentlich zur Diskussion anregt:





> Thema ressource:
> Ressource = Glück
> 
> um da umzusetzen bräuchte man mindestens einen Angriff der kein Glück kostet. Benutzt man also den Angriff zieht man eine Karte eines standart kartenspiels. Je nach random gezogener karte bekommt man entsprechend Glück.
> ...





Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?


----------



## White_Sky (31. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?



Find ich witzig^^
Aber bitte enferne den Nekromanten, denn der ist völlig unpassend und macht die ganze Kartenspielerrei kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versuche mal deine Klasse zu erfinden die nicht irgentwie aus mehreren Klassen zusammen gesetzt ist, weil 'Himmelsurteil' und solche sich anhören, als würde er irgenteinen Gott anbeten und solche..

Besser wäre doch arkane Magie.

Kommt dir etwas hoch, wenn ich 'Feuerkarte' oder 'Frostkarte' erwähne?


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Find ich witzig^^



Ich irgendwie auch ^^
Hat was der Vorschlag. 

Allerdings befürchte ich, dass *"Ressource = Glück"* sich nur auf den Show-Off-Baum anwenden ließe....

Praktischer fände ich daher *"Blaues Feuer" *als Ressource zu benutzen. 


Bin auf eure Antworten und Meinung dazu schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Besser wäre doch arkane Magie.
> 
> Kommt dir etwas hoch, wenn ich 'Feuerkarte' oder 'Frostkarte' erwähne?



Arkan, Frost und Feuer würde ich am liebsten nicht benutzen, da es dann nur wieder heißt, dass diese Fähigkeiten dem Mage vorbehalten wären.

P.S.: Hast du vielleicht Ideen oder  Alternativvorschläge zu anderen Trees welche deiner Meinung nach besser zum Show-Off-Baum passen würden?


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

Anbei noch meine Antwort aus dem WoW-Forum zum Vorschlag:



> Thema ressource:
> Ressource = Glück



_Vielen lieben Dank für den tollen Beitrag. 

Die Idee ist richtig super. Allerdings würde das Glücksspiel mehr zu einem reinen Zauberer oder aber auch Gambler passen. Für den Gift und Beschwörungs- und den Nahkampf-Tree fände ich das ehr unpassend. 

Aber ich mache mir da auf jeden Fall noch meine Gedanken dazu, denn dein vorgeschlagenes System hat es wirklich in sich. Es lässt viel Platz für allerlei Falschspielerei. Und vielleicht sogar für eine neue Klasse ^^ 

Was mir spontan dazu einfällt wäre: 

Card-Stacking: 
- x niedrige Karten nach unten mischen 
- x hohe karten nach oben Mischen 

- 2nd Deal, Bottom Deal, Center Deal (für das ziehen bestimmter Karten) 

- Wrong Answer, Card Culling oder Card Change, usw. für den Austausch von Karten 

- the Pass (heimliches Abheben) 

- Card to Pocket 
lässt die Karte heimlich in die Taschen des Gegners wandern und verursacht Schaden entsprechend der gezogenen Karte 

usw. ..... 


Vielleicht hast du ja noch weitere nette Ideen dazu._


----------



## White_Sky (31. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Arkan, Frost und Feuer würde ich am liebsten nicht benutzen, da es dann nur wieder heißt, dass diese Fähigkeiten dem Mage vorbehalten wären.



Und der Jäger ist ein Fernkampf-Schamane, weil er Feuerschaden (Explosivschuss/Feuerfalle/Sprengfalle), Naturschaden (Schlangenbiss/Schlangenfalle/mit Cata Kobraschuss), Frostmagie (Frostfalle/Eisfalle) und sogar Arkanschaden kann (Arkaner Schuss). Lass den Pet mal Weg.

Die Fallen sind spezielle Totems, die -wenn jemand darüber stolpert-, elementare Effekte auslösen können.

/ironie off

Dann benutz halt arkane Magie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok mir fällt nichts ein).

EDIT:


Lo-G schrieb:


> Anbei noch meine Antwort aus dem WoW-Forum zum Vorschlag:
> 
> _Vielen lieben Dank für den tollen Beitrag.
> 
> ...



Geil das ist doch Hammer^^
Jetzt muss ich an Schattenschaden denken ;/


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und der Jäger ist ein Fernkampf-Schamane, weil er Feuerschaden (Explosivschuss/Feuerfalle/Sprengfalle), Naturschaden (Schlangenbiss/Schlangenfalle/mit Cata Kobraschuss), Frostmagie (Frostfalle/Eisfalle) und sogar Arkanschaden kann (Arkaner Schuss). Lass den Pet mal Weg.
> 
> Die Fallen sind spezielle Totems, die -wenn jemand darüber stolpert-, elementare Effekte auslösen können.
> 
> ...



_*Arkan, Frost und Feuer würde ich am liebsten nicht benutzen, da es dann nur wieder heißt, dass diese Fähigkeiten dem Mage vorbehalten wären.*_

Wurde mir wirklich sinngemäß so vorgeworfen. 

Beim Gift- und Beschwörungsbaum waren einige gegen Gift spucken, da der Schurke schon Gifte benutzt. Für mich gibt es allerdings immer noch einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Zauberer und dem Schurken. 
Immerhin castet der Zauberer seine Gift-Spells und der Schurke benutzt Gifte im Nahkampf. 

Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne weitgehend auf Fähigkeiten die es bereits in WoW gibt verzichten.
(auch wenn mir das nicht zu 100% gelungen ist)

Mit Arkan- oder Schatten-Magie sehe ich ähnliche Schwierigkeiten und geflame auf mich zukommen...


----------



## White_Sky (31. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> _*Arkan, Frost und Feuer würde ich am liebsten nicht benutzen, da es dann nur wieder heißt, dass diese Fähigkeiten dem Mage vorbehalten wären.*_
> 
> Wurde mir wirklich sinngemäß so vorgeworfen.
> 
> ...



Als ob der Nekromanter es nicht genauso machen würde..

Aber bitte, ändere wenigstens die Namen wie 'Himmerlsurteil' und solche, weil das sich anhört, als ob der Zauberer 'nen Priester mit extras wäre. (Oder ich hab deine Lore zu der Klasse nicht verstanden)


----------



## Detela (31. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menschen paladine beten das licht an und kriegen davon ihre paladin kraft und tauren paladine beten die sonne an und kriegen davon ihre paladin kraft...
Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die klasse die find ich mal so krass geil, ich hab jetz iwie richtig bock auf die da hatt sich jemand echt krass mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich echt nice wenn die mit der erweiterung nach cata kommt hoffentlich hatt blizz jetz bischen hirn und verstand und macht so eine klasse und das mit den karten tricks etc. find ich iwie sehr nice und ich finde es passt auch zu wow.

Bitte bitte sie soll kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4zauberer


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Das Glück-System würde sich, natürlich auch abhängig vom theoretischen schaden, nie durchsetzen, niemand würde einen zauberer mitnehmen in einen raid ich meine.

Warum jemanden mitnehmen, der mit hohen karten vielleicht gute crits raushaut, aber wenn man pech hat letzter im dps, hinterm tank ist?


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Als ob der Nekromanter es nicht genauso machen würde..
> 
> Aber bitte, ändere wenigstens die Namen wie 'Himmerlsurteil' und solche, weil das sich anhört, als ob der Zauberer 'nen Priester mit extras wäre. (Oder ich hab deine Lore zu der Klasse nicht verstanden)



Sollte seine positive Gesinnung verdeutlichen. 

Aber ich werde mir noch was einfallen lassen. 
Für Vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das Glück-System würde sich, natürlich auch abhängig vom theoretischen schaden, nie durchsetzen, niemand würde einen zauberer mitnehmen in einen raid ich meine.
> 
> Warum jemanden mitnehmen, der mit hohen karten vielleicht gute crits raushaut, aber wenn man pech hat letzter im dps, hinterm tank ist?



Sehe ich ähnlich. 

Allerdings finde ich die Idee trotzdem richtig gut. 


Und nicht zu vergessen: 
Critt-Luck / Critt-Pech gibt es ja jetzt schon ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich die Idee trotzdem richtig gut.
> 
> ...



Ja aber, schlechte karten hätten ja auch einen negativen auswirkung auf den schaden (z.b. 50% weniger für den nächsten hit) beim critten kannst du ja, nur positive sachen bekommen.


währe weiterhin für vote4close


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ja aber, schlechte karten hätten ja auch einen negativen auswirkung auf den schaden (z.b. 50% weniger für den nächsten hit) beim critten kannst du ja, nur positive sachen bekommen.



Oder der niedrige Wert wäre als Standart-Wert zu sehen so dass nur Verbesserungen im Schaden möglich wären.
Arkan-Magier machen z. B. ja mehr Schaden, wenn sie mehr Mana haben. Vielleicht könnte man das ähnlich sehen. 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mir über das System selber noch nicht all zu viele Gedanken gemacht....


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Oder der niedrige Wert wäre als Standart-Wert zu sehen so dass nur Verbesserungen im Schaden möglich wären.
> Arkan-Magier machen z. B. ja mehr Schaden, wenn sie mehr Mana haben. Vielleicht könnte man das ähnlich sehen.



dann hat das aber nix mehr mit GLÜCK zu tun....

Macht den thread bitte einfach zu....


----------



## flaya (31. Juli 2010)

gute idee. gefällt mir. allerdings errinert mich diese "klasse" sehr an Gambit aus dem Wolverine X-Man Film^^


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> dann hat das aber nix mehr mit GLÜCK zu tun....
> 
> Macht den thread bitte einfach zu....



War nur ein Vorschlag der nicht von mir selber kam. 
Ich versuche ja nur auf konstruktive Vorschläge der Community einzugehen. 
Und ich finde diesen Vorschlag sehr interessant.


----------



## Dragonye (31. Juli 2010)

schöne idee , ich seh in der skill leiste einige zauber die ähnlich in verschiedenen spielen ähnlich vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die 4 Asse: *

Der Zauberer hat immer ein Ass im Ärmel; bzw. gleich 4 von denen er jedoch nur eines gleichzeitig ausspielen kann. Sie gewähren dem Zauberer und seinen Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern einen Bonus, der eine Stunde lang anhält. Die Reichweite beträgt 40 Meter. 


Z.B ähnlich wie in League of Legends Twisted Fates "Kartenstapel" zauber


----------



## White_Sky (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> dann hat das aber nix mehr mit GLÜCK zu tun....
> 
> Macht den thread bitte einfach zu....



Wieso gehst du überhaupt hier drauf?!
Wenn du den Thread umbedingt geschlossen sehen willst, DANN KLICK NICHT DRAUF Ò.ó.

Es macht ihn halt Spaß, über seine Klasse zu diskutieren/verbessen usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> Z.B ähnlich wie in League of Legends Twisted Fates "Kartenstapel" zauber



Wurde schon öfter erwähnt. 

Leider werde ich LoL nicht spielen können, da es nur zu PCs kompatibel zu sein scheint. 

Schade. Hätte es gerne mal angespielt.


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du überhaupt hier drauf?!
> Wenn du den Thread umbedingt geschlossen sehen willst, DANN KLICK NICHT DRAUF Ò.ó.
> 
> Es macht ihn halt Spaß, über seine Klasse zu diskutieren/verbessen usw.
> ...




Danke dir !!!


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

*Nur zum Spass ein Zitat:*



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nein wirklich, respekt an die geleistete Arbeit, aber es wird keine weitere Heldenklasse geben, desweiteren gibt es einen Zauberer schon, zumindest rp technisch spielen viele magier, ihren Mage soaus.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

flaya schrieb:


> gute idee. gefällt mir. allerdings errinert mich diese "klasse" sehr an Gambit aus dem Wolverine X-Man Film^^



Den Vergleich hatte ich schon mal gelesen ^^

Wobei ich ihn wirklich richtig gut finde. Hab mir sogar extra noch mal den Film angesehen ^^


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Und die klasse die find ich mal so krass geil, ich hab jetz iwie richtig bock auf die da hatt sich jemand echt krass mühe gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke für deinen netten Beitrag !


----------



## A. Andara (1. August 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> /vote 4zauberer



Das unterschreibe ich ^^

*/vote 4zauberer*


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr von folgender Idee? *Glück nicht als Ressource sondern als Talent. *

Könnte dann so aussehen: 

Ihr habt eine Chance von 2/4/6/8/10% eine Karte zu ziehen, nach dem ein beliebiger Schaden zufügender Zauber ein Ziel getroffen hat. Dadurch wird der nächste Schadenszauber um den Wert der gezogenen Karte als Prozentwert erhöht. 

Bsp.: 

2 = 2% mehr Schaden 
10 = 10% mehr Schaden 
Dame = 12% mehr Schaden 



Das ganze in Kombination von z. B.: 

Card-Stacking: 
- x niedrige Karten nach unten mischen 
- x hohe karten nach oben Mischen 

- 2nd Deal, Bottom Deal, Center Deal (für das ziehen bestimmter Karten) 

- Wrong Answer, Card Culling oder Card Change, usw. für den Austausch von Karten 

- the Pass (heimliches Abheben) 

- Card to Pocket 
lässt die Karte heimlich in die Taschen des Gegners wandern und verursacht Schaden entsprechend der gezogenen Karte 

usw. .....




Auf eure Meinung und Vorschläge bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

zu *MAGERIG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein mage trickt auch mit blinzeln und sheepen usw... ich wäre garnicht fürne neue klasse 10 SEHR verschiediene klassen reichen... und wenn sie eine neue machen dann auf garkeinen fall eine die ähnlich wie iene andere klasse ist!


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> zu *MAGERIG*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wüsste nicht, dass der Mage Skelette hat oder in den Nahkampf übergehen kann ^^

Was das "rückwärts blinzeln" betrifft, so kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass dies eine komplett andere Spielweise ist, als das "vorwärts blinzeln" des Mage. 

Aber für Vorschläge zu Talenten die _*"auf garkeinen fall eine die ähnlich wie iene andere klasse"*_ sind, bin ich jederzeit dankbar.


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass der Mage Skelette hat oder in den Nahkampf übergehen kann ^^
> 
> Was das "rückwärts blinzeln" betrifft, so kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass dies eine komplett andere Spielweise ist, als das "vorwärts blinzeln" des Mage.
> 
> Aber für Vorschläge zu Talenten die _*"auf garkeinen fall eine die ähnlich wie iene andere klasse"*_ sind, bin ich jederzeit dankbar.



ok nahkampf... aber alleine schon der name zauberer! auserdem PFF... was ist schon nach vorne gehen mal ganz kurz die D oder A taste drücken und dan die atacke einsetzen ist schon das gleiche...


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> ok nahkampf... aber alleine schon der name zauberer!



Ich weis. Ich bin mit dem Namen auch nicht ganz zufrieden. Es gab schon gute Namensvorschläge. Für weitere bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> PFF... was ist schon nach vorne gehen mal ganz kurz die D oder A taste drücken und dan die atacke einsetzen ist schon das gleiche...



Verstehe nicht, was du damit sagen willst. Vielleicht kannst du es ja noch mal anders erklären.


----------



## agamja (1. August 2010)

irgend wie erinnert mich der zauberer an Twisted Fate aus League of Legends

=)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



link zum Meister der Karten


Lieben Gruß
agamja


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was du damit sagen willst. Vielleicht kannst du es ja noch mal anders erklären.



zum thema blinzeln... wenn ich nach hinten blinzeln will drehe ich mit meinem char einfach um


----------



## tsurugu (1. August 2010)

Alles schön und gut... aber ich will keine neuen Klassen in WoW...
Blizzard soll lieber jede einzelne vorhandene Klasse verbessern und endlich
mal die Klassenbalance ausarbeiten! Das wäre mal eine Idee!


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> zum thema blinzeln... wenn ich nach hinten blinzeln will drehe ich mit meinem char einfach um



Mein Main Char in WoW ist ein Mage. Mit dem blinzel ich gerne mal nach vorne ^^

In Aion hatte ich einen Zauberer gespielt. Leider habe ich nur bis Level 48 (von 50) durchgehalten. Ist damals in nervige Grinderei ausgeartet. 
Auf jeden Fall blinzelt sich der Zauberer in Aion nach hinten. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich den direkten Vergleich zwischen nach vorne und nach hinten blinzeln. 
Ich kann dir also aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das es (zumindest für mich) einen Unterschied in der Spielweise gibt. 

Außerdem kostet umdrehen, egal in welche Richtung Zeit, und die kann einem schnell zum Verhängnis werden.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

agamja schrieb:


> irgend wie erinnert mich der zauberer an Twisted Fate aus League of Legends
> 
> =)
> 
> ...




Wurde schon öfter erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider werde ich LoL nicht spielen können, da es nur zu PCs kompatibel zu sein scheint. 

Schade. Hätte es gerne mal angespielt. 


Aber danke für den Link.


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Mein Main Char in WoW ist ein Mage. Mit dem blinzel ich gerne mal nach vorne ^^
> 
> In Aion hatte ich einen Zauberer gespielt. Leider habe ich nur bis Level 48 (von 50) durchgehalten. Ist damals in nervige Grinderei ausgeartet.
> Auf jeden Fall blinzelt sich der Zauberer in Aion nach hinten.
> ...



da hast du recht... (teilweise... aion ist ein völlig anderes spiel... mehr muss ich dazu eigentlich nicht sagen)

aber wie viel hast du jetzt vona aion gestohlen?


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

tsurugu schrieb:


> Blizzard soll lieber jede einzelne vorhandene Klasse verbessern und endlich
> mal die Klassenbalance ausarbeiten! Das wäre mal eine Idee!



Meinst du wirklich die schaffen das eines Tages ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich die schaffen das eines Tages ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meiner meinung nach nein... aber sie werden es (vieleicht) schaffen neue weitere op klassen zu erfinden


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> da hast du recht... (teilweise... aion ist ein völlig anderes spiel... mehr muss ich dazu eigentlich nicht sagen)
> 
> aber wie viel hast du jetzt vona aion gestohlen?



Das blinzeln - einfach weil ich es zu sehr mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schall-Ansturm ist an einen Angriff des Gladis angelehnt und um Gravity II erweitert worden.

Der Nahkampf-Tree ist an den des Kantors angelehnt. Zumindest von der Struktur her (siehe Kettenfähigkeiten) und von der Spielweise bzw. seiner Rolle (Supporter).
Himmelsurteil wurde so übernommen und einige Namen. 
Die übrigen Talente des Zauberers sollten sich ansonsten trotzdem von denen des Kantor unterscheiden.

Die  Angriffs-Animationen des Nahkampf geskillten Zauberers sehe ich sehr in Richtung Kantor. 





Meiner Meinung nach sollte Blizzard eh die Kampfanimationen komplett überarbeiten. 
Aion macht es gut vor wie ich finde.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach nein... aber sie werden es (vieleicht) schaffen neue weitere op klassen zu erfinden



Die nächste Klasse kommt mit Sicherheit ^^
Welche das sein wird bleibt abzuwarten. 
Aber ich vermute sehr stark, dass die jetzt schon an der Umsetzung einer neuen Klasse arbeiten ^^


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

jaja die idee ist ja schön und gut... und mt viel arbeit... das will ich ja nicht untersagen... aber ich will nur sagen das total schwachsinnig ist... ein meister der mit karten trickt usw... das passt einfach nicht zu wow! und es kamm noch nie in der warcraft story vor das jemand jemand mit karten trickt


----------



## Ultimo01 (1. August 2010)

Zauberer = Magier? o.O


----------



## agamja (1. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Wurde schon öfter erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich habe gelesen das das lol bald auch auf mac zuspielen sein soll

http://www.nook24.eu/?tag=lol-mac


----------



## Wesenformer (1. August 2010)

1. Yu-gi-oh! ist geil wer ein Kind ist weiß wovon ich spreche und ich möchte später auchmal ne klasse in DIESEN thread stellen^^
ps klicke nicht drauf


Spoiler



nicht draufklicken


Spoiler



verschwende deine zeit nicht


Spoiler



jetzt hast du deine zeit verschwendet


----------



## Gen91 (1. August 2010)

Ich möchte zwar deine Arbeit nicht schlecht machen, aber der erste Talentbaum ist der des Totenbeschwörers aus Diablo 2 und das mit den Karten gibt es auch schon in zig Spielen, z.B. League of Legends.


----------



## Dogarn (1. August 2010)

wie aus unzähligen posts vor mir vernommen werden kann ist diese klasse...äääähhhhhmmm...wie war das Wort noch gleich??? ach ja... IMBA! und zwar nicht zu wenig.

mit level 12 bekomme ich einen zauber, der mich um knapp über 1000 Hp heilt.
(Auf Level 12 habe ich doch erst 200 HP (Ohne Erbstücke))

mit Level 19 bekomme ich einen zauber, der 800 und ein paar zerhackte punkte schaden zufügt.
(King of Warsong! Mit level 19 hat ein PvP Equipter spieler HÖCHSTENS 1500 HP)

2 der 3 Endtalente der Skilltrees druchschneiden sämtliche Absorptionseffekte und sind auf unendliche Reichweite nutzbar.
(Unendliche Reichweite) ok, ich weiß der Feind ist in Silithus, aber ich bin in Winterquell. Kein Problem, ich benutze einfach mein talent, die Karten fliegen bis zu ihm runter, und wenn er versucht zu schilden, haut das trotzdem durch, muahahahaha)

In dem 2. Skilltree...9 Pets???
(krass! Ich geh mit level 12 inis solo! Tanken tut meine Skelettarmee, und ich heile sie mit meinem Leetzauber, aus dem ersten genannten punkt.)

dieeses Backwardblinzeln...
(gibts das nicht schon? nein du depp! Das alte blinzeln geht vorwärts, aber das hier geht RÜCKWÄRTS! O,O geeeeeiiiiiiil!)

und irgendwo dazwischen war noch der 5 sec stun, mit 8 sec CD. wow, ich kann mich also im duell mit dem fuzzi alle Fünf sekunden für drei Sekunden bewegen? super, ich habe ja DIE chancen in Nahkampfrange zu kommmen. Und sollte ich Hunter sein, rennt der typ aus meiner reichweite und schießt seine auf reichweite sch**ßenden Karten auf mich)

nenenenenenenenenenenenenenenenenenenenenene. dat muss ggaaaaanz onders, Werner!


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

agamja schrieb:


> Also ich habe gelesen das das lol bald auch auf mac zuspielen sein soll
> 
> http://www.nook24.eu/?tag=lol-mac




Danke für den Tipp. 

Würd mich freuen, wenn das für den Mac rauskommen würde.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> wie aus unzähligen posts vor mir vernommen werden kann ist diese klasse...äääähhhhhmmm...wie war das Wort noch gleich??? ach ja... IMBA! und zwar nicht zu wenig.
> 
> mit level 12 bekomme ich einen zauber, der mich um knapp über 1000 Hp heilt.
> (Auf Level 12 habe ich doch erst 200 HP (Ohne Erbstücke))
> ...



1.) Talentwerte sind alle für Level 80 angegeben. 

2.) Chaosblitz durchschreitet ja auch Absorptionseffekte
      Vor allem finde ich das sinnvol bei 1,2,3,4, Aces, da diese erst mit einer Verzögerung davon fliegen. 
      Es nützt nix, wenn man die castet und jeder die Asse am Zauberer wirbeln sieht und sich dementsprechend schilden (oder Eisblock, usw.) kann. 
      Ich wollte eben unbedingt nen Spell mit Verzögerung. Und so macht der für mich Sinn. 
      Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen.  

3. ) 9 Pets: Das heißt nicht, das die so stark sind wie 9 Jäger- oder Hexer-Pets. 
      Nur ausgeskillt und in der Summe machen alle zusammen in etwa so viel Schaden (vielleicht auch etwas mehr) wie ein Jäger- oder Hexer-Pet. 
      D. h., man sollte versuchen immer so viele Pets wie möglich gleichzeitig draußen zu haben. Mit einem oder wenigen Pets hat man kaum ne Chance. 
      Und in Diablo II hat das mit den ganzen Pets ja auch wunderbar funktioniert - auch was das Ballancing betraf. 
4.) _und irgendwo dazwischen war noch der 5 sec stun, mit 8 sec CD._
      Welches talent meinst du? Vielleicht hab ich da ne Zahl oder so vergessen. Posten, dann werd ich es abändern.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich ^^
> 
> */vote 4zauberer*




Danke !!!


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

hm... um es ganz eindeutig zu machen... 20 gründe warum diese klasse NIEMALS akzeptiert werden könnte.

1)ein kartenmeister passt nicht zu wow
2)fast das gleiche wie ein magier
3)viel zu op
4)es gibt ein arkanskillbaum(mage)
5)es gibt ein feuerskillbaum(mage)
6)es gibt ein frostskillbaum(mage)
7)alleine im arkanskillbaum kann man 3 atacken lernen... das macht den skillbaum nicht gerade *strategisch*
8)alleine im feuerskillbaum kann man 2 atacken lernen... das macht den skillbaum nicht gerade *strategisch*
9)alleine im frostskillbaum kann man 3 atacken lernen... das macht den skillbaum nicht gerade *strategisch*
10)auch wenn im 2skillbaum 9 pets deiner meinung nach fair sind... keine klasse hat 9 pets... und wieso sollte sie gerade ein kartenmeister kriegen? wieso nicht hexenmeister oder jäger... sie sind doch die *petspezialisten*
11)skillbaum ähnelt von diabolo
12)skillbaum ähnelt von leage of legends
13)10 verschiedene klassen reichen
14)es würde jetzt 4 stoffklassen geben...
15)wirbelsturm ist etwas zu unfair 200% waffenschaden istne menge für 30sec. abklingzeit und 6sec. verringerten schaden...
16)der skill 1,2,3,4 asse verursacht magieschaden... das sind karten
17)auf level 10 mit atacken wie zb. kartensprudel 1000schaden zu machen ist irgendwie imba... ok (lvl 80) aber dann muss da auch stehen das das für lvl.80 ist
18) erinnert an gambit aus dem Wolverine X-Man Film
19)ähnelt zu viel nach aion
20)kamm nicht einmal in der warcraftstory vor

so natürlich sind hier kommentare von anderen enthalten... auf jeden fall hoffe ich dass ich es jetzt ziemlich eindeutig gemacht habe das die klasse auf garkeinen fall genommen werden kann...
aber viel mühe haste dir gegeben das muss man dir lassen


----------



## ibbi (1. August 2010)

kettenfähigkeit wie bei aion?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> hm... um es ganz eindeutig zu machen... 20 gründe warum diese klasse NIEMALS akzeptiert werden könnte.
> 
> 1)ein kartenmeister passt nicht zu wow
> 2)fast das gleiche wie ein magier
> ...




1.) Ansichtssache
2.) Magier kann Nahkampf und Pets beschwören?
3.) Mag sein. Aber Werte lassen sich noch abändern. Bringt Vorschläge dazu. 
4.)5.)6.) Verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Irgendeinen Skillbaum musste ich ja nehmen. Und mein Zauberer benutzt trotzdem kein Arkan, Feuer oder Eis. Im übrigen wurde mir nicht vorgeworfen, dass ich  Arkan, Feuer und Eis benutze, sondern vorgeschlagen, diese Fähigkeiten zu benutzen.  
6.)7.)8) Gibt es nicht mehr als genug Talente zum skillen in den Trees? Alleine 16 (wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe) nur im Nahkampf-Tree. 
10.) Über die Story bzw. seiner Gesinnung und damit verbundener Neigung zu einer bestimmten Art von Zauberei. Es gibt ja auch "bizarre Magie": Haunted irgendwas, Geisterbeschwörung in sämtlichen Varianten. Voodo, Spirit Dial, usw.....
11.) Ja - war Absicht. Habe ich aber bereits erwähnt. Trotzdem gibt es zusätzliche Skills, die es nicht in Diablo gibt und es wurde nur das grobe Bild vom Necro übernommen. 
12.) Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es bringen zwar viele diesen Vergleich, jedoch werde ich LoL noch nicht spielen können, da es nur zu PCs kompatibel ist. 
13.) Ansichtssache. Blizz wollte so viel ich weis aber mit jedem Zweiten AddOn eine neue Klasse bringen; also nach Cata dann. Blizz ist also wohl auch für weitere Klassen. 
14.) Deswegen trägt der Zauberer Stoff/Leder (wobei ich nur Stoff passender fände). Und das selbe Problem würde es mit anderen Klassen geben, da keiner auf seinen Loot verzichten möchte. 
15.) Wie bereits vorher schon erwähnt. Ich hoffe im Allgemeinen, halbwegs vernünftige Werte gefunden zu haben. Falls nicht seht mir das bitte nach. Nobody is perfect und schließlich bin ich kein Spiele-Entwickler. Zugegeben ist der Zauberer in mancher Hinsicht schon etwas OP; allerdings lassen sich solche "Feinschliffe" im Nachhinein noch abändern. Wenn spezielle Talente als OP erscheinen gerne Talent und Verbesserungsvorschlag angeben. Und schließlich geht es mir in erster Linie um das Konzept und nicht um 100%ige Werte. 

Aber: Zum Vergleich:

Mein Zauberer:

Wirbelsturm: 
30 Sek. cd 
Euer Stab, durchflutet von Eurem blauen Feuer, kreist in einer irrsinnigen Geschwindigkeit um Euch herum, so dass ein Wirbelsturm entsteht, der an allen Feinden, die ihn berühren 200% Waffenschaden verursacht. 
Zudem wird der Schaden, den ihr durch Gegner erleidet um 20% reduziert. 
Hält 6 Sekunden lang an 

Pala:
http://wowptr.buffed.de/?s=53385
http://wowptr.buffed.de/?s=53595

16.) Lies die Story. Der Zauberer trägt das "blaue Feuer" in sich welches sich auf seine Karten und Stäbe auswirkt. 
17.) Wie bereits vorher schon erwähnt. Ich hoffe im Allgemeinen, halbwegs vernünftige Werte gefunden zu haben. Falls nicht seht mir das bitte nach. Nobody is perfect und schließlich bin ich kein Spiele-Entwickler. Zugegeben ist der Zauberer in mancher Hinsicht schon etwas OP; allerdings lassen sich solche "Feinschliffe" im Nachhinein noch abändern. Wenn spezielle Talente als OP erscheinen gerne Talent und Verbesserungsvorschlag angeben. Und schließlich geht es mir in erster Linie um das Konzept und nicht um 100%ige Werte. 
18.) Finde den Vergleich sehr gut. 
19.) Der Nahkampfbaum ist auch dem des Kantors nachempfunden worden. Allerdings (fast) nur von der Struktur. Talente sind frei erfunden. 
20.) Liese sich über den Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt implementieren. 


Kommentare von anderen....

Hast du keine eigene Meinung, so dass du auf die Aussagen anderer zurückgreifen musst?

Außerdem ist vieles nur aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und Fragen wurden eigentlich schon beantwortet von mir (so hoffe ich doch. Bei weiteren Unklarheiten bitte nach fragen). 

18.)_ erinnert an gambit aus dem Wolverine X-Man Film_ ist meiner Ansicht nach auch keine Kritik sondern nur ein sehr schöner Vergleich.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> kettenfähigkeit wie bei aion?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das System richtig gut. 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> 1.) Ansichtssache
> 2.) Magier kann Nahkampf und Pets beschwören?
> 3.) Mag sein. Aber Werte lassen sich noch abändern. Bringt Vorschläge dazu.
> 4.)5.)6.) Verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Irgendeinen Skillbaum musste ich ja nehmen. Und mein Zauberer benutzt trotzdem kein Arkan, Feuer oder Eis.
> ...



ich kann mir eine eigene meinung bilden ich stimme den anderen nur zu...


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> ich kann mir eine eigene meinung bilden ich stimme den anderen nur zu...



Dann lies dir mal meine Antworten genau durch. Vielleicht erklärt das ja einiges. 
Falls du dann jedoch immer noch nicht zufrieden sein solltest darfst du gerne *konstruktive Vorschläge* bringen und *nicht nur blind und falsch aus dem Zusammenhang heraus gerissen* kopieren. 


*Du schreibst:*
4)es gibt ein arkanskillbaum(mage)
5)es gibt ein feuerskillbaum(mage)
6)es gibt ein frostskillbaum(mage)

*Vermutlich wolltest du White_Sky zitieren. Der schreibt aber:*
Besser wäre doch arkane Magie.
Kommt dir etwas hoch, wenn ich 'Feuerkarte' oder 'Frostkarte' erwähne? 

Im übrigen findet er meine Klasse auch richtig gut. Ich verweise einfach mal auf seine anderen Kommentare.

*Fazit:*
Mein Zauberer benutzt trotzdem kein Arkan, Feuer oder Eis. Im übrigen wurde mir nicht vorgeworfen, dass ich Arkan, Feuer und Eis benutze, sondern vorgeschlagen, diese Fähigkeiten zu benutzen. 
Also wenn du schon zitierst, dann bitte richtig und verfälsche das Bild bzw. die Aussage der Anderen nicht!



P.S.:
Das eine oder andere Talent kann ja noch angeglichen bzw. abgeändert werden (wie bereits schon geschehen).
Aber bitte konstruktive Kritik und nicht nur mimimi....


----------



## A. Andara (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> ich kann mir eine eigene meinung bilden ich stimme den anderen nur zu...



Dann lies dir doch mal den ganzen Threat in aller Ruhe durch.

Du zitierst hier Sachen die (absichtlich?) völlig falsch aus dem Zusammenhang gegriffen sind. 
Nur, weil du seine Klasse nicht magst oder aber generell gegen weitere neue Klassen bist. 
Aber neue Klassen werden trotzdem kommen. 

Und mach hier den TE nicht einfach grundlos so schlecht. 
Immerhin hat er sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben im Vergleich auch zu den meisten anderen vorgestellten Klassen. 
Sein Konzept ist einfach nur hervorragend und die Umsetzung genial. 
Und soweit ich das beurteilen kann geht er sehr schön auf Vorschläge der Community ein. 

Also lasst doch bitte das unnütze mimimi und geflame und das verfälschte Zitieren von Kommentaren sondern bringt Vorschläge.


Ich sage immer noch:


/Vote 4 Zauberer
/Vote 4 Sticky


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Dann lies dir doch mal den ganzen Threat in aller Ruhe durch.
> 
> Du zitierst hier Sachen die (absichtlich?) völlig falsch aus dem Zusammenhang gegriffen sind.
> Nur, weil du seine Klasse nicht magst oder aber generell gegen weitere neue Klassen bist.
> ...



ich sagte doch... er hat sich mühe gegeben aber wenn in wow mitten in so einer pvp schlacht wo sich schurken und krieger prügeln eine kartentrickser kommt der mit seinen karten umherwirft... nee das ist nicht wow vieleicht irgend so ein japan mmorpg aber nicht wow...


----------



## xxardon (1. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Dann lies dir mal meine Antworten genau durch. Vielleicht erklärt das ja einiges.
> Falls du dann jedoch immer noch nicht zufrieden sein solltest darfst du gerne *konstruktive Vorschläge* bringen und *nicht nur blind und falsch aus dem Zusammenhang heraus gerissen* kopieren.
> 
> 
> ...



nein das war nicht von *White_Sky *


----------



## astrozombie (1. August 2010)

Mal im ernst, ihr könnt das ganze ausarbeiten wie ihr wollt, da habt ihr überhaupt nix von. Da würd ich meine Energie lieber woanders reinstecken.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> nein das war nicht von *White_Sky *



Deswegen hatte ich "vermutlich" dazu geschrieben. 
Aber danke für die Korrektur. Ich habe leider nicht alle Kommentare auswendig im Kopf. 

Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, das ich weder Arkan, noch Feuer oder Eis benutze. 
(Ausnahme ist Anrufung Heiliger Elemente - aber vielleicht fällt mir da noch ne Alternative zu ein)

Und selbst wenn:

Er ist Zauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die können bekanntlich auf Elemente einwirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, ihr könnt das ganze ausarbeiten wie ihr wollt, da habt ihr überhaupt nix von. Da würd ich meine Energie lieber woanders reinstecken.



Ach - das ist Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich wars einfach mal interessant, sich selber ne Klasse auszudenken und ein netter Zeitvertreib (vor allem zu später Uhrzeit, wenn alles schon schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Jetzt interessieren mich eure Meinungen und Vorschläge, die hoffentlich zur Verbesserung des Zauberers beitragen können.


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

astrozombie schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, ihr könnt das ganze ausarbeiten wie ihr wollt, da habt ihr überhaupt nix von. Da würd ich meine Energie lieber woanders reinstecken.



Für Zigaretten, Alkohol und ..? Ne dann lieber Spaß haben bei einer Klassenerfindung, auch wenn die niemals einimplementiert wird.


----------



## Microfips (1. August 2010)

nice gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab da ne Frage: Wie kann man da Talete mit mehr als einem Punkt machen die sich ändern z.B Erhöht...um:
1 Punkt 2%
2 Punkte 4% usw.?

Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MG Microfips


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

Microfips schrieb:


> nice gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verstehe leider nicht ganz was du meinst.

Sprichst du von dem Tool zum Erstellen einer Klasse?


Falls ja:


Es gibt aktive und passive Talente.
Setze dein Talent auf passiv und gebe in der Textbeschreibung ein @ ein. 
Weiter unten hast du dann zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, Werte für die Ränge einzugeben. 
Das @ wird später durch entsprechende Werte ersetzt.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiter helfen. 
Ansonsten gerne noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Shaila (1. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> hm... um es ganz eindeutig zu machen... 20 gründe warum diese klasse NIEMALS akzeptiert werden könnte.



*1)ein kartenmeister passt nicht zu wow*

Und das behauptest du ? Andere behaupten Motorräder passen nicht zu WoW, andere behaupten das Gegenteil.

*2)fast das gleiche wie ein magier*

Muss ich dir zum Teil Recht geben, der Name ist nach wie vor vollkommen inaktzeptabel aus meiner Sicht.

*3)viel zu op*

Das ist ein Vorschlag, keine fertigen Patchnotes für eine Klasse

*11)skillbaum ähnelt von diabolo*

Das ist doch vollkommen egal

*12)skillbaum ähnelt von leage of legends*

Spiel XYZ klaut von Spiel YZ, dass ist der Lauf der Dinge

*13)10 verschiedene klassen reichen*

Deine Meinung

*14)es würde jetzt 4 stoffklassen geben...*

Wie furchtbar
*
15)wirbelsturm ist etwas zu unfair 200% waffenschaden istne menge für 30sec. abklingzeit und 6sec. verringerten schaden...*

Auch hier handelt es sich wohl um grob eingesetzte Zahlen, wie gesagt, es ist ein Vorschlag

*16)der skill 1,2,3,4 asse verursacht magieschaden... das sind karten*

Karten die Magie enthalten
*
17)auf level 10 mit atacken wie zb. kartensprudel 1000schaden zu machen ist irgendwie imba... ok (lvl 80) aber dann muss da auch stehen das das für lvl.80 ist*

Vorschlag...

*18) erinnert an gambit aus dem Wolverine X-Man Film*

Zwerge erinern mich an Herr der Ringe...oh wait.
*
19)ähnelt zu viel nach aion*

Auch vollkommen egal.

*20)kamm nicht einmal in der warcraftstory vor*

Die Geschichte wird weitererzählt, dem nach ist das nicht relevant.


----------



## Anhthu (1. August 2010)

Super geniale Idee einfach Klasse...nur ist der 1. April schon ne weile her :X



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *1)*
> 
> Und das behauptest du ? Andere behaupten Motorräder passen nicht zu WoW, andere behaupten das Gegenteil.
> 
> ...



1) wenn es so ist hätt ich gern Cinderella als Klasse Glasschuhwurf und Gute Fee beschwören BÄM

2) ich glaube kaum das man für die Klasse hier nen guten Namen findet 

3) ja es ist ein Vorschlag und deswegen kann man auch "...verusacht xy Schaden, verringert...um xy% für yx Sek.."

11) das sagst du

12) "weil andere es machen" gutes Argument

13) meine auch 10 sind genug

14) ja es wäre schlimm man prügelt sich jetzt schon um jedes Stoffteil was dropt

15) "...verusacht xy Schaden, verringert...um xy% für yx Sek.."

16) mit dem Argument steht meiner Cinderella nichts im wege thx Glasschuhwurf BÄM

17)  "...verusacht xy Schaden, verringert...um xy% für yx Sek.."

18) komisch bei Zwergen muss ich immer an Schneewittchen denken :X 

19) nee wenn er unbegint sachen aus Aion haben will soll er Aion spielen nicht WoW

20) Cinderella income 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Super geniale Idee einfach Klasse...nur ist der 1. April schon ne weile her :X
> 
> 3) ja es ist ein Vorschlag und deswegen kann man auch "...verusacht xy Schaden, verringert...um xy% für yx Sek.."





Ja - meiner Meinung nach darf auch Kritik geäußert werden und ist sogar vom TE erwünscht. 

Allerdings:* Der Ton macht die Musik. *Und von daher gehen einige Kommentare mal gar nicht. 

Und jetzt geh dir mal deine Cinderella erstellen.


----------



## A. Andara (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> 
> 
> > Spiel XYZ klaut von Spiel YZ, dass ist der Lauf der Dinge
> ...



Dann dürfte es den DK aber auch nicht geben, da er mehr oder weniger ein schlechtes Abbild vom Necro zu sein scheint. 

Todesgriff
http://wowptr.buffed.de/?s=49576
dürfte dieser auch nicht benutzen, da diese Fähigkeit Gegner zu sich heran zu ziehen schon lange vor WoW in anderen Spielen wie z. B. Mortal Kombat auftauchte. 

Es ist eben fast unmöglich eine neue Klasse zu entwickeln, die in keiner Weise einer anderen ähnelt oder ähnliche Talente benutzt. 

Also lasst doch mal das sinnlose geflame.......


----------



## Anhthu (2. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ja - meiner Meinung nach darf auch Kritik geäußert werden und ist sogar vom TE erwünscht.
> 
> Allerdings:* Der Ton macht die Musik. *Und von daher gehen einige Kommentare mal gar nicht.
> 
> Und jetzt geh dir mal deine Cinderella erstellen.


Eine undurchdachter Klassevorschlag geht auch überhaupt nicht: Waffe aus Eis, Waffe aus Feuer, Waffe aus Wind, heilige Energien, Stärke des Glaubens und Heimsuchung? 

Keine klare Richtug der Klasse nur ein Wirrwarr von Fähigkeiten.

Die Geschichte der Klasse? 

Ihre Beweggründe ?

Wo haben sie die Fähigkeiten her? 


Wo waren sie die ganze Zeit?

Warum wollen sie der Horde/Allianz helfen?

Warum sollte die Horde/Allianz ihre Hilfe gebrauchen?

Was ist der Geganke der Klasse?

Was vertreten sie?

und und und





A. schrieb:


> Also lasst doch mal das sinnlose geflame.......


 

Dann lass die sinnlosen Vorschläge


----------



## A. Andara (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Eine undurchdachter Klassevorschlag geht auch überhaupt nicht: Waffe aus Eis, Waffe aus Feuer, Waffe aus Wind, heilige Energien, Stärke des Glaubens und Heimsuchung?
> 
> Keine klare Richtug der Klasse nur ein Wirrwarr von Fähigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Hat er nicht 3 in 1; also 3 Klassen in einer geschrieben?

Und was ist dann mit Dudus?
Eule castet, Bärchen tankt, Katze im Nahkampf und Bäumchen healen. 
Das ist eigentlich auch ein Wirrwarr. Aber es funktioniert und die Klasse ist beliebt. 

Und von seiner Geschichte (wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe) finde ich erklären sich die Fertigkeiten durchaus.


----------



## NeoWalker (2. August 2010)

Wie stramm muss man sein um soviel zu schreiben was eh nie Entwickelt wird ?


----------



## Anhthu (2. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Hat er nicht 3 in 1; also 3 Klassen in einer geschrieben?
> 
> Und was ist dann mit Dudus?
> Eule castet, Bärchen tankt, Katze im Nahkampf und Bäumchen healen.
> ...



Ja aber der Druide ist in sich Stimming die Klasse nicht, in einem Talentbaum bis zu 9 Pets, nutz Nekromantie im anderen nutz er ein KARTENSPIELSET...KARTENSPIELSET als Waffe und im letzten ist er Nahkämpfer mit Elementarwaffen

Wo ist hier der Zusammenhang?

Und wenn Karten warum ein KARTENSPIELSET ... Tarotkarten?


----------



## SPIDER!% (2. August 2010)

Wird es eig echt ne neue Klasse gebn?


----------



## Little-Zero (2. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung wieso sich Leute ständig Hoffnung mit so Threads machen müssen, aber Blizzard wird NIEMALS eine Klasse einführen die einem im Forum entsprungen ist...
Blizzard wird die Klassen, wenn diese erforderlich sind, einführen die für die Erweiterung passen bzw nötig sind.


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Eine undurchdachter Klassevorschlag geht auch überhaupt nicht: Waffe aus Eis, Waffe aus Feuer, Waffe aus Wind, heilige Energien, Stärke des Glaubens und Heimsuchung?
> 
> Keine klare Richtug der Klasse nur ein Wirrwarr von Fähigkeiten.
> 
> ...




Vieles wurde eigentlich schon beantwortet. Aber hier noch mal. 


In jenen Zeiten des Umbruchs, bedingt durch Cataclysm, tauchte eine Klasse mit dem blauen Feuer auf – nicht nur mit dem Funken einer Flamme, den jede Rasse und jede Klasse besitzt, sondern mit genug Feuer, um mit seiner Hilfe die Welt um sie herum zu verändern... 


Der Zauberer hatte also schon früh entdeckt, dass wirkliche magische Fähigkeiten (blaues Feuer) in ihm schlummern. 
Um allerdings nicht aufzufallen mischte er sich unter das "normale Volk" und verblüffte dieses, als Künstler des Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkts, mit seinen Fähigkeiten und Zaubereien. Niemand konnte bislang auch nur erahnen, welche Kräfte wirklich in ihm schlummern. 

Auf Grund des Umbruchs, bedingt durch Cataclysm, hatte diese Gruppe der Zauberer jedoch das Bedürfnis sich ins Geschehen mit einzumischen. 

Dabei entscheidet der Spieler nicht nur über Talente und Fähigkeiten, sondern auch gleichzeitig über die Gesinnung des Zauberers. 

Gift- und Beschwörung deutet die negative Gesinnung des Zauberers an und dementsprechend seine Neigungen zur dunklen Zauberei. 
Nahkampf steht für eine positive Gesinnung. 
ShowOff Zauberer stehen dem ganzen ehr neutral gegenüber. 

Trotz der unterschiedlichen Gesinnungen bleibt es natürlich dem Spieler frei überlassen, für welche Skillung und damit auch Gesinnung er sich entscheidet. 

So kann sich die Horde auch für den Nahkampf entscheiden und die Allianz für Gift und Beschwörung. 

Die Vorgeschichte soll nur allgemein den Zauberer in das Geschehen führen. 


Bei den Rassen denke ich an Blut- und Nacht-Elfen. Dies lasse ich aber zur Diskussion offen.


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Ja aber der Druide ist in sich Stimming die Klasse nicht, in einem Talentbaum bis zu 9 Pets, nutz Nekromantie im anderen nutz er ein KARTENSPIELSET...KARTENSPIELSET als Waffe und im letzten ist er Nahkämpfer mit Elementarwaffen
> 
> Wo ist hier der Zusammenhang?
> 
> Und wenn Karten warum ein KARTENSPIELSET ... Tarotkarten?



Anscheinend bring ich es für dich nicht verständlich genug rüber - aber lies doch noch mal den Kommentar darüber. Vielleicht erklärt es dieser etwas deutlicher. 

Zu den Karten:

An Tarotkarten hatte ich nicht gedacht, ehr an Bisycle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sieh dir doch mal die verlinkten Videos an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir können uns ja überraschen lassen, was der Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt alles so im Angebot hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anhthu (2. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Vieles wurde eigentlich schon beantwortet. Aber hier noch mal.
> 
> 
> In jenen Zeiten des Umbruchs, bedingt durch Cataclysm, tauchte eine Klasse mit dem blauen Feuer auf – nicht nur mit dem Funken einer Flamme, den jede Rasse und jede Klasse besitzt, sondern mit genug Feuer, um mit seiner Hilfe die Welt um sie herum zu verändern...
> ...



Deine "Story" ist anscheind genau für eine Person gedacht und in Azeroth wegen Magischerfähigkeiten nciht aufallen wollen und dann noch zum Duneklmondjahmarkt gehen ?


Es fehlen noch 

Warum sollte die Horde/Allianz ihre Hilfe gebrauchen?

Was ist der Geganke der Klasse?

Was vertreten sie?

Ihre Beweggründe ? Sie wollen sich einmischen warum?



Lo-G schrieb:


> Anscheinend bring ich es für dich nicht verständlich genug rüber - aber lies doch noch mal den Kommentar darüber. Vielleicht erklärt es dieser etwas deutlicher.



Du verstehst meine Problem mit deiner Klasse nicht...sie hat einfach keinen roten Faden sieh dir doch die 10 Klassen jetzt an und vergleiche sie mal mit deiner


----------



## Haeggeen (2. August 2010)

> *Show Off: *
> Der Zauberer als wird auf Grund seiner vielen „Spielereien“ (u. a. mit Karten) oft nur belächelt und immer wieder unterschätzt. Allerdings lässt er bei seinen Angriffen sein inneres blaues Feuer nach außen treten und verstärkt so mittels Magie sein Kartenspiel. Zauber, wie z. B. Astraler Ausflug, Teleporter-Kick, Telekinese und Fächer-Lift sollten die Gegner schließlich eines Besseren belehren und diesen das wahre Potenzial des Zauberers zeigen.



Hört sich für mich an wie Gambit von den X-men 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch gut so von Blizzard, keine neuen Klassen mehr ins Spiel zu bringen (zumindest nicht bevor die alten überarbeitet wurden).
Wären auch weitere Klassen nicht einfach überflüssig?
Außerdem hören sich diese ganzen Klassenvorschläge an wie die overpowereten Versionen von bereits vorhandenen Klassen, oder zumindest aus einen Hybriden von zweien- oder sogar nochmehr....


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Ja aber der Druide ist in sich Stimming die Klasse nicht, in einem Talentbaum bis zu 9 Pets, nutz Nekromantie im anderen nutz er ein KARTENSPIELSET...KARTENSPIELSET als Waffe und im letzten ist er Nahkämpfer mit Elementarwaffen
> 
> Wo ist hier der Zusammenhang?




Der Zusammenhang soll über seine Geschichte und seine Weiterentwicklung durch entsprechende Skillung gegeben werden. 

Außerdem. 

Es gibt so viele verschiedene Arten von Magie bzw. Zauberei. 

Ich habe mich für Karten entschieden, weil das zum einen mal was ganz anderes für WoW wäre und ich zudem nach neutralen Gegenständen der Zauberei gesucht habe. Karten erschienen mir perfekt, da jeder etwas damit anfangen kann. 
Schwammbälle, Tücher oder Ähnliches erschienen mir als zu kitschig; gehört aber auch in das Standartprogramm eines jeden Zauberers. 

Zum anderen gibt es "Bizarre Magie". Diese beschäftigt sich mit allerlei ungewöhnlichem. Zum einen Geister herbeirufen, Psi-Kräfte, Voodoo, usw. 
Ich habe mich für Skelette (wie sie auch ein Necro hat) entschieden. Leider scheinen nicht jedem diese Skelette zu gefallen; oder aber sie gefallen aber man ist manchmal der Ansicht, es passe nicht so recht zum Zauberer. 
Ich bin jederzeit offen für Vorschläge, wie man diese am besten ersetzen könnte. Ich glaube, zu Überlegungen diesbezüglich schon aufgerufen zu haben. 

Was die Elemente betrifft, so arbeiten einige Zauberer mit diesen. Ob nur Pyro-Effekte, oder aber Wasser per Gedankenkraft zum kochen und anschließend zum gefrieren zu bringen (um nur einige Effekte zu erwähnen). 
Die Elemente des Zauberers kommen auch nur als "Verstärkungszauber" vor. Wenn jemand eine Alternative zu "Anrufung heiliger Elemente" kennt, einfach hier posten. Ich wäre sehr dankbar. Aber auch hier zu habe ich schon aufgerufen. 


Also bitte nicht nur mimimi; rockt net, bringts net, 
sondern am besten gleich Ideen, Vorschläge, usw. mit einbringen.


----------



## A. Andara (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Deine "Story" ist anscheind genau für eine Person gedacht und in Azeroth wegen Magischerfähigkeiten nciht aufallen wollen und dann noch zum Duneklmondjahmarkt gehen ?
> 
> 
> Es fehlen noch
> ...



Neue gefahren, neue Herausforderungen. 

Wer kann da keine weitere Hilfe im Kampf gebrauchen? (Vorsicht! Rhetorische Frage!)

Benutz doch einfach mal dein Hirn oder deine Fantasy. 

Aber anscheinend hast du es nur aufs flamen angelegt. 

Und wer nach Fehlern sucht wird immer welche finden. Das gilt im übrigen auch für alle anderen Klassen oder Spiele, usw.....


MIMIMIMIMIMIMI



Ich bleib dabei.


/Vote 4 Zauberer


----------



## Anhthu (2. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Neue gefahren, neue Herausforderungen.
> 
> Wer kann da keine weitere Hilfe im Kampf gebrauchen? (Vorsicht! Rhetorische Frage!)
> 
> ...



Will ich die neue Klasse oder ihr?






Lo-G schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele verschiedene Arten von Magie bzw. Zauberei.




In der Völkerkunde und der Religionswissenschaft bezeichnet der Begriff Zauberei magische Handlungen und Praktiken

Magie (von griechisch &#956;&#945;&#947;&#949;&#943;&#945;, mageía für Zauberei, Gaukelei, Blendwerk &#8211; aus dem altpersischen Magusch, der Bezeichnung der zoroastrischen Priester) 

Jetzt Erklär mir den unterschied zwischen Magie und Zauberei.



Lo-G schrieb:


> ... mimimi; rockt net, bringts net, ...


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Will ich die neue Klasse oder ihr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spreche in erster Linie von ganz normalen Zauberern bzw. Zauberkünstlern wie z. B. David Blaine, Dan & Dave, Brian Tudor, Lennart Green, usw., usw., von denen einige vielleicht aus dem TV oder Internet bekannt sein dürften. 
Denn schließlich gibt er sich zunächst nur als _"Künstler"_ aus (siehe ShowOff und Erklärung weiter oben).

Und du schreibst es ja schließlich selber:

*Zauberei, Gaukelei, Blendwerk*

Er gaukelt den Anderen mit seinen Tricks in erster Linie etwas vor und verheimlicht zunächst seine wahren Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Anhthu (2. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Ich spreche in erster Linie von ganz normalen Zauberern bzw. Zauberkünstlern wie z. B. David Blaine, Dan & Dave, Brian Tudor, Lennart Green, usw., usw., von denen einige vielleicht aus dem TV her bekannt sein dürften.
> Denn schließlich gibt er sich zunächst nur als "Künstler" aus (siehe ShowOff und Erklärung weiter oben) um nicht aufzufallen.



Und deswegen beherscht er Nekromantie, Elementarmagie und Kartenticks?



Naja aber die Fehler seiner Kinder sieht man erst wenn es zu spät ist ...


nur noch ein Tipp am Rande wie wäre es wenn du dich mal für eine Sache entscheiden würdest?

Wenn du bei "Karten" bleiben willst dann leg doch alle 3 Talentbäum damit aus und nich so ein Wirrwarr vonwegen Elenekrokartenzauberer

Du willst ein Pet Talentbaum? zBsp. Tarotkarten! er beschört die Abilder der Karten oder sonst was ... es gibt so viele möglichkeiten.


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Und deswegen beherscht er Nekromantie, Elementarmagie und Kartenticks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Er gibt sich als "Künstler" aus solange er mit dem Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt zieht. Aber das blaue Feuer brennt trotzdem in ihm und wird mit der Zeit immer stärker. 
Später (mit Cataclysm) sieht er sich allerdings dazu gezwungen, seine wahren Fähigkeiten (blaues Feuer) zu offenbaren, um ins Geschehen mit eingreifen zu können. An diesem Punkt entscheidet er sich auch für seine Gesinnung und somit seine Neigung zu bestimmten Talenten. 

Nimm zum Beispiel den Film "Lord of Illusions". 
Swan verdient sich mit seinen "Illusionen", die er auf der Bühne zeigt, reich. Keiner kommt auf die Idee, dass dieser wirkliche magische Fähigkeiten besitzt. Aber so ist es. 
Allerdings wird auch Swan später dazu gezwungen, seine wahren magischen Kräfte im Kampf gegen das Böse einzusetzen. 

Erkennst du die Parallelen?
Von daher ergibt das für mich durchaus Sinn. 




Nur Karten wäre mir nicht Abwechslungsreich genug. Ich glaube keine Klasse in WoW beherrscht nur eine einzige Fähigkeit. 


Abbilder der Karten beschwören würde zu sehr an Yugi Oh (schreibt man den so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) erinnern und das wollte ich nicht unbedingt.
Wobei ich die Idee gar nicht so schlecht finde. Aber ließen sich so auch ganze Pet-Scharen beschwören? Immerhin sollte der Gift- und Beschwörungs-Tree zumindest ansatzweise in Richtung Necro aus DII gehen. 


Aber du darfst gerne Vorschläge bringen und ich werde versuchen, diese umzusetzen.


----------



## Anhthu (2. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Er gibt sich als "Künstler" aus solange er mit dem Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt zieht. Aber das blaue Feuer brennt trotzdem in ihm und wird mit der Zeit immer stärker.
> 
> Später sieht er sich allerdings dazu gezwungen, seine wahren Fähigkeiten (blaues Feuer) zu offenbaren, um ins Geschehen mit eingreifen zu können. An diesem Punkt entscheidet er sich auch für seine Gesinnung und somit seine Neigung zu bestimmten Talenten.
> Für mich ergibt das sehr wohl Sinn.
> ...



Wobei wir wieder bei Punkt angekommen sind das, das Kartesystem nicht wirklich so zu WoW passt oder?


1. Vorschlag schreib die Story doch bitte Massentauglich im Momemt hört sich das einfach nur nach " der Auserwählte" an


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Wobei wir wieder bei Punkt angekommen sind das, das Kartesystem nicht wirklich so zu WoW passt oder?
> 
> 
> 1. Vorschlag schreib die Story doch bitte Massentauglich im Momemt hört sich das einfach nur nach " der Auserwählte" an




" *der* Auserwählte"?

Da es sich um eine ganze Gruppe handelt unmöglich


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Wobei wir wieder bei Punkt angekommen sind das, das Kartesystem nicht wirklich so zu WoW passt oder?
> 
> 
> 1. Vorschlag schreib die Story doch bitte Massentauglich im Momemt hört sich das einfach nur nach " der Auserwählte" an




Noch mal wegen Edit:


Er gibt sich als "Künstler" aus solange er mit dem Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt zieht. Aber das blaue Feuer brennt trotzdem in ihm und wird mit der Zeit immer stärker. 
Später (mit Cataclysm) sieht er sich allerdings dazu gezwungen, seine wahren Fähigkeiten (blaues Feuer) zu offenbaren, um ins Geschehen mit eingreifen zu können. An diesem Punkt entscheidet er sich auch für seine Gesinnung und somit seine Neigung zu bestimmten Talenten. 

Nimm zum Beispiel den Film "Lord of Illusions". 
Swan verdient sich mit seinen "Illusionen", die er auf der Bühne zeigt, reich. Keiner kommt auf die Idee, dass dieser wirkliche magische Fähigkeiten besitzt. Aber so ist es. 
Allerdings wird auch Swan später dazu gezwungen, seine wahren magischen Kräfte im Kampf gegen das Böse einzusetzen. 

Erkennst du die Parallelen?
Von daher ergibt das für mich durchaus Sinn.





Nur Karten wäre mir nicht Abwechslungsreich genug. Ich glaube keine Klasse in WoW beherrscht nur eine einzige Fähigkeit. 


Abbilder der Karten beschwören würde zu sehr an Yugi Oh (schreibt man den so? ) erinnern und das wollte ich nicht unbedingt.
Wobei ich die Idee gar nicht so schlecht finde. Aber ließen sich so auch ganze Pet-Scharen beschwören? Immerhin sollte der Gift- und Beschwörungs-Tree zumindest ansatzweise in Richtung Necro aus DII gehen. 


Aber du darfst gerne Vorschläge bringen und ich werde versuchen, diese umzusetzen.


----------



## Dacyl (2. August 2010)

Mein erster beitrag im forum *Freu* nunja , aber , ne Fähigkeit die man mit lvl 10 bekommt, mit 1000 zauberschaden der Instant ist ? wäre des nicht nen bischen zu imba ?

hab mal nen bischen damit rumgespielt...

http://www.war-tools.com/t68466.html?b=91112050204014c2210231020151140310133011050123g1zd


----------



## pwnytaure (2. August 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du redest von lore, wenn tauren paladine im anmarsch sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwann is man es leid. Das wurde tausendmal durchgekaut und immer weder kommt der scheiß. -.-


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Dacyl schrieb:


> Mein erster beitrag im forum *Freu* nunja , aber , ne Fähigkeit die man mit lvl 10 bekommt, mit 1000 zauberschaden der Instant ist ? wäre des nicht nen bischen zu imba ?
> 
> hab mal nen bischen damit rumgespielt...
> 
> http://www.war-tools.com/t68466.html?b=91112050204014c2210231020151140310133011050123g1zd




Erst einmal vielen lieben Dank, für deinen netten Beitrag.

_"ne Fähigkeit die man mit lvl 10 bekommt, mit 1000 zauberschaden" _

Bedeutet, das man das Talent zum ersten mal mit Level 10 lernt. 
Die Schadens-Werte sind allerdings alle für Level 80 angegeben.

Habs noch oben mit dazu geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu deiner Skillung:
Sieht doch ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ihr findet Gefallen daran, die ein oder andere Skill-Variante mal durch zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So würde vermutlich meine Skillung aussehen:

http://www.war-tools.com/t68466.html?b=9c1z10131113311140512533314111150131150101p


----------



## KillerBee666 (2. August 2010)

Ich wollt mal Ganz neben bei dreist wie ich bin (und das grad erst sehe mit dem Skilltree usw) anmerken, das eure Talente schon von daher keinen sinn Ergeben das mit Cata die Bäume Radikal kürzer sind.. :O


Edit: Bei genauer Betrachtung merkt man auch schnell das deine Talente (Baum 2 dieses mit Kartenzeug usw) ziemlich Unlogisch sind, dort gibt es Zauber die 8 Sekunden cooldown haben (selbst wenn sie 2 Stunden cd hätten wäre der Folgende effekt zuviel) und für 10 Sekunden BEWEGUNGSUNFÄHIG sind, oder ziele im Kegel vor einem werden 7 Sekunden in die Luft geschleudert.. hallo? Dann fehlt ja nurnoch das 5 Punkte talent was pro punkt den an in irgendeinerweise beeinflussten gegnern (slow, stun, usw) einen 75% schadensboost verleit, also 375% mehr dmg an ihnen, Wuhu :O jetzt noch das Gottesschild was 10 sek anhält und 5 Min CD hat, und durch 5 Punkte talent auf 5 Min dauer und 0 Sec UND MANAKOSTEN geskillt werden kann, und dein char ist Perfekt, falls nen Diszi priest das Schild debufft machstes halt neu, und btw, der Diszi erleidet natürlich auch 20000 Magischen schaden, pro sekunde für die nächsten 20 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder Kurzer Edit für Alle die net Lesen wollen: Altoar.. geh sterben du n00b pwnz0r


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal Ganz neben bei dreist wie ich bin (und das grad erst sehe mit dem Skilltree usw) anmerken, das eure Talente schon von daher keinen sinn Ergeben das mit Cata die Bäume Radikal kürzer sind.. :O




Ganz dreist - soso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weis das natürlich mit den Skillbäumen. 
Als ich den Zauberer entworfen habe wusste ich allerdings noch nicht, wie drastisch die Kürzung der Talentbäume ausfallen wird. 

Ich werde vermutlich irgendwann noch mal ne Klasse erstellen mit dementsprechend kürzeren Skilltrees. 

Aus diesem Grund interessieren mich ja auch eure Meinung und Vorschläge zu meinem Zauberer. 

Ich sammel erst mal und lass mir das alles in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen um eine Klasse zu entwickeln, die nicht nur mir gefällt, sondern hoffentlich auch dem Großteil von euch. 

So zumindest mein Vorhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Edit: Bei genauer Betrachtung merkt man auch schnell das deine Talente (Baum 2 dieses mit Kartenzeug usw) ziemlich Unlogisch sind, dort gibt es Zauber die 8 Sekunden cooldown haben (selbst wenn sie 2 Stunden cd hätten wäre der Folgende effekt zuviel) und für 10 Sekunden BEWEGUNGSUNFÄHIG sind, oder ziele im Kegel vor einem werden 7 Sekunden in die Luft geschleudert.. hallo? Dann fehlt ja nurnoch das 5 Punkte talent was pro punkt den an in irgendeinerweise beeinflussten gegnern (slow, stun, usw) einen 75% schadensboost verleit, also 375% mehr dmg an ihnen, Wuhu :O jetzt noch das Gottesschild was 10 sek anhält und 5 Min CD hat, und durch 5 Punkte talent auf 5 Min dauer und 0 Sec UND MANAKOSTEN geskillt werden kann, und dein char ist Perfekt, falls nen Diszi priest das Schild debufft machstes halt neu, und btw, der Diszi erleidet natürlich auch 20000 Magischen schaden, pro sekunde für die nächsten 20 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann dir grad nicht ganz folgen. 
Nenn mir doch bitte die Talente - kann man ja alles noch ausbessern.
Dazu ist der Threat ja auch gedacht.


----------



## Ikatzki (2. August 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Anhthu (2. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Noch mal wegen Edit:
> 
> 
> *Er* gibt sich als "Künstler" aus solange er mit dem Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt zieht. Aber das blaue Feuer brennt trotzdem in *ihm *und wird mit der Zeit immer stärker.
> ...



Du beziehst dich immer auf eine Person !


Stellen wir uns das einfach mal vor : Es tauchen plötzlich, halten wir die Zahl mal klein, 200 Leute auf die beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt weil sie ihre magischen Fähigkeiten verbergen möchte, wie wir alle wissen ist Magie in WoW was seher seltenes und Hexen werden ja  auch verbrannt.

Und was für eine Gesinnung bitte.

Das die Allianz nicht gut und die Horde nicht böse ist sollte jeden Klar sein.

Und was für eine Begründung ist das bitte?


Er beherrscht Nekromantie und Elementarmagie wiel er Zauberer ist und Zauberei ja eine Form von Magie ist.


----------



## A. Andara (2. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Du beziehst dich immer auf eine Person !



Lass den TE doch im Singular schreiben, wenn er dass so lieber macht. Jeder (mit Ausnahme von dir) wird sich doch sicherlich denken können, dass trotzdem eine ganze Gruppe von Zauberern gemeint ist, die mit dem Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt mitzieht und von Zeit zu Zeit immer größer wird. Außerdem. Aus der Sicht eines Spielers ist die Benutzung von Singular nicht unbedingt falsch, denn man spielt im Normalfall immer nur eine Klasse gleichzeitig. 





> weil sie ihre magischen Fähigkeiten verbergen möchte, wie wir alle wissen ist Magie in WoW was seher seltenes und Hexen werden ja  auch verbrannt.



Es gibt ja auch neutrale NPCs ohne besondere Fähigkeiten. Als solche will sich der Zauberer wohl vermutlich bis Cataclysm ausgeben. 





> Und was für eine Gesinnung bitte.
> Das die Allianz nicht gut und die Horde nicht böse ist sollte jeden Klar sein.



Viele Spieler sehen das aber genau so. 
Allianz gut; Horde böse. 
Aus diesem Grund gab es von einigen Spielern wohl auch einen Aufschrei bei der Einführung des DK, denn einige Spieler waren der Ansicht, dass der DK böse ist, also negativ gesinnt, und von daher zwar auf Seite der Horde implementiert werden könne, nicht aber auf Seiten der Allianz. 
Ähnliche Erfahrungen musste der TE wohl mit seiner ersten Klasse die er vorgestellt hatte, nämlich einen Necro (den ich persönlich nicht gesehen habe) gemacht haben. 
*Von daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass der TE auf die Community eingeht und es 3 Gesinnungen für seine Klasse gibt. *





> Und was für eine Begründung ist das bitte?
> Er beherrscht Nekromantie und Elementarmagie wiel er Zauberer ist und Zauberei ja eine Form von Magie ist.



Er beherrscht nach Skillung entweder, oer....

Und Gründe hatte der TE mehr als genug schon aufgezählt; ja sogar eine (fast) komplette Geschichte (siehe weiter oben). 
Für mich (und anscheinend auch für viele andere Spieler) klingt diese sehr stimmig. Vielleicht sollte er sie noch mal auf der ersten Seite einfügen, denn dort fällt seine Story etwas mager aus. Die Ergänzungen dazu machen seine Überlegungen jedoch schön deutlich und sind gut ausgearbeitet. 
Es gibt ja auch gute und schlechte Menschen. Mit den 3 Gesinnungen des Zauberers ist das ganze noch etwas extremer, da dieser seine guten, schlechten und neutralen "Neigungen" durch dementsprechende Skillung und Talente auslebt. 
Verschiedene Gesinnungen gab es im übrigen auch schon in anderen Spielen. Diese wirken sich meist sogar noch viel deutlicher aus. 
Ich finde es vom TE aber so wie es jetzt ist gut gelöst.

Außerdem scheint der TE wirkliche menschliche Zauberer zum Vorbild zu haben. Auch wenn sein erstellter Zauberer von einer neuen Art von Magie (dem blauen Feuer) durchflutet wird ist meiner Ansicht nach sein Ansatz gewesen, eine Klasse zu entwickeln deren Talente sich im groben an Zaubertricks orientiert. Also nichts Magisches oder Mystisches. Hast du denn noch nie einen Zauberer im wahren leben, im TV oder Internet gesehen? *Oder bist du der Ansicht, dass ein David Blaine oder Criss Angel wirklich magische Kräfte haben?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau dir einfach mal seine verlinkten Videos an. Dann solltest du wissen, wen er zum Vorbild hatte. 
Ich finde die Idee des TE einfach nur genial!

Und - nur um es vorweg zu nehmen. Das er sich als Zauberer ausgibt aber wirkliche magische Fähigkeiten hat widerspricht sich nicht. Der TE hatte als Bsp. einen Film angegeben in dem Parallelen zur Geschichte des Zauberers vorkommen. Und das auftreten nach Außen als Zauberers ist schließlich nichts weiter, als eine Rolle, die dieser spielt. 



/vote 4 Zauberer


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Viele Spieler sehen das aber genau so.
> Allianz gut; Horde böse.
> Aus diesem Grund gab es von einigen Spielern wohl auch einen Aufschrei bei der Einführung des DK, denn einige Spieler waren der Ansicht, dass der DK böse ist, also negativ gesinnt, und von daher zwar auf Seite der Horde implementiert werden könne, nicht aber auf Seiten der Allianz.
> Ähnliche Erfahrungen musste der TE wohl mit seiner ersten Klasse die er vorgestellt hatte, nämlich einen Necro (den ich persönlich nicht gesehen habe) gemacht haben.
> ...




Idioten denken das die Horde "die bösen" sind o_O 



Für dich und viele andere Spieler mag es auch stimmig klingen, dass Tauren Paladine Lorebruch sind....sind sie aber nicht, da sieht man, wie viel Ahnung die allgemeinheit hat.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> *Allianz gut; Horde böse. *
> Aus diesem Grund gab es von einigen Spielern wohl auch einen Aufschrei bei der Einführung des DK, denn einige Spieler waren der Ansicht, dass der DK böse ist, also negativ gesinnt, und von daher zwar auf Seite der Horde implementiert werden könne, nicht aber auf Seiten der Allianz.
> Ähnliche Erfahrungen musste der TE wohl mit seiner ersten Klasse die er vorgestellt hatte, nämlich einen Necro (den ich persönlich nicht gesehen habe) gemacht haben.
> Von daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass der TE auf die Community eingeht und es 3 Gesinnungen für seine Klasse gibt.



WTF?



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Idioten denken das die Horde "die bösen" sind o_O



/sign


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Hier nur mal auf die Schnelle ein Zitat zu meinem Necro:



> Rein storymäßig ist der Nekromant bei der Allianz nicht einbaubar (die Allianz ist das Licht, das komplette Gegenteil des Schattens, den ein Nekromant nutzt, die Horde hat Licht/Schatten munter verwürfelt bei ihren Mitgliedern) und damit hätte man eine Situation, die Blizzard SO nie mehr haben will.



*Das die Horde schlecht oder böse und die Allianz gut ist habe ich selber auch NIE behauptet !!!
*


Ich denke, es geht hier auch weniger um gut oder böse, sondern die Art von Magie und Fähigkeiten, usw., die von den Klassen benutzt werden. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für die 3 Gesinnungen (oder sollte ich besser Neigung zu einer bestimmten Art von Zauberei schreiben?) entschieden, da ich versuche es so vielen Leuten wie möglich recht zu machen.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Ahso deswegen kommt die Allianz so 'arrogant' rüber, sie gehen halt nur nach ihren 'Licht' Regeln -.-"


----------



## Jenkins123 (2. August 2010)

Was mir auffällt ist das manche fähigkeiten, der Karten Fächer z.b., nicht soooo viel sinn machen. Die Fähigkeit darüber macht 40 schaden weniger hat aber auch ne cast Zeit von 1 Sekunde weniger. Warum sollte man da den kartenfächer benützen?


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Jenkins123 schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist das manche fähigkeiten, der Karten Fächer z.b., nicht soooo viel sinn machen. Die Fähigkeit darüber macht 40 schaden weniger hat aber auch ne cast Zeit von 1 Sekunde weniger. Warum sollte man da den kartenfächer benützen?



Fächer werfen wird im Lauf der Skillung z. B. durch S-Fan, Show Off, Fächer Boost immer besser, während Top Shot einen cd von 1,5 Sekunden bekommt. 

Ich habe mir die spätere Rotation in etwa so vorgestellt. 

1, 2, 3, 4 Aces (wird mit einer Verzögerung von 2 Sekunden gewirkt)
Electric Touch
Fächer werfen

Bei proc von S-Fan ist dieser anzuwenden. 

Top Shot soll später nur noch zum Erneuern von Electric Touch oder wenn Movement erfordert ist benutzt werden. 

1,2,3,4 Aces immer nach Ablauf des cd casten.



So zumindest mein Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Idioten denken das die Horde "die bösen" sind o_O



/sign


----------



## Knallkörper (2. August 2010)

also für diese Klasse implementieren wir dann bitte auch noch 2.984.879.324 slots für Insignien dann kannst du die so bringen!


----------



## Lo-G (2. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> also für diese Klasse implementieren wir dann bitte auch noch 2.984.879.324 slots für Insignien dann kannst du die so bringen!



Ich hoffe im Allgemeinen, halbwegs vernünftige Werte gefunden zu haben. Falls nicht seht mir das bitte nach. Nobody is perfect und schließlich bin ich kein Spiele-Entwickler. 
Zugegeben ist der Zauberer in mancher Hinsicht schon etwas OP; allerdings lassen sich solche "Feinschliffe" im Nachhinein noch abändern. 

*Wenn spezielle Talente als OP erscheinen gerne Talent und Verbesserungsvorschlag angeben. *

Und schließlich geht es mir in erster Linie um das Konzept und nicht um 100%ige Werte. 

*Und nicht zu vergessen: Es fehlen in den Skilltrees die ganzen passiven Talente wie Zaubermacht um 10% erhöht. Das hatte ich von vornherein versucht auszugleichen. 
*


----------



## A. Andara (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Idioten denken das die Horde "die bösen" sind o_O





Sorry. Habe mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt. War so auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## UTlFin (3. August 2010)

also, da gibts was mit....
3 fraktionen
19 bzw 21 rassen
44 klassen  (stoffi's gab's bzw gibt's zw. 4-6/fraktion)

und ja, alles in einem mmo!

balance? war dort sicher auch thema. wenn man DA mit ebenda, bei einfuehrung neuer klassen/rassen oder patches, ned zufrieden war war des verstaendlich  - rvr- bzw pvp-schlachten von 1vs1, bis hin zu 150+ gegen ne andere fraktion zzgl. add-grp's/-zerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber in wow noelen einige wg. ner weiteren (noch) "fiktiven" klasse oder goennen jmd anderen ned den spasz an solch projekten. *hust*

als dank gibts dann noch klasse kommentare wie "geht nicht" "brauchen wir nicht" oder was ned wo abegkupfert is....
und was des abkupfern angeht, keiner erfindet des rad erneut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grusz, Fin

@L-oG: schicke dir die tage ma ne pn


----------



## Anhthu (3. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für die 3 Gesinnungen (oder sollte ich besser Neigung zu einer bestimmten Art von Zauberei schreiben?) entschieden, da ich versuche es so vielen Leuten wie möglich recht zu machen.



Nekromantie und Elementarmagie sind grundsätzlich verschiedene Schulen der Magie.


Was du und wohl auch deine meisten Befürworter nicht sehen oder nicht sehen wollen ist das es einfach keinen Zusammenfang der Talentbäume gibt zumal der name der Klasse total unpassend ist.

Die Klasse heißt Zauberer ist in wirklichkeit aber ein Nekromant der auch Käfte von den Elementargeister bezieht und beim Jahrmarkt totliche Kartentricks gelernt hat.

Die ganzen Zauberer verstecken sich beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt als Zauberkünstler um nicht aufzufallen da sie wirkliche magische Kräft besitzen was in der Welt von WoW äussert selten ist.

Und die Quelle ihrer magischen Kräfte, die wie von dir besprieben ziehmlich mächtig ist, war bis jetzt niemanden aufgefallen

Das passt Vorne und Hinten nicht es tut mir leid das du es nicht einsehen kannst oder willst.



UTlFin schrieb:


> also, da gibts was mit....
> 3 fraktionen
> 19 bzw 21 rassen
> 44 klassen  (stoffi's gab's bzw gibt's zw. 4-6/fraktion)
> ...




Schön wir sind aber nicht bei dem MMO mit 3 Fraktion, 19 bz 21 Rassen und 44 Klassen.

Wir sind bei WoW.

Und stichhaltige Argumente warum die Klasse zu WoW passt kamen auch nicht viele bis auf das /Vote 4


----------



## Lo-G (3. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Nekromantie und Elementarmagie sind grundsätzlich verschiedene Schulen der Magie.



Richtig. Passt meiner Ansicht aber auch zur Hintergrundgeschichte des Zauberers, die du aber einfach nicht verstehen oder akzeptieren willst. Aber Vorschläge bringst du ja auch nicht. Nur mimimimi.

Käme der Vorschlag direkt von Blizz würde er dir vermutlich gefallen. So aber flamst du, nur um sinnlos zu flamen. 



Und noch mal zu den verschiedenen Schulen. 

Also meines Wissens hat jede Klasse unterschiedliche Elemente. 

Und was genau hat z. B. "Vergeltung" = Rache (und somit etwas "böses") mit Licht zu tun? 
Oder warum beherrscht ein Priester, welcher heilige Gebete sprechen sollte, Schattenmagie?
Oder aber ein Magier die Elemente Feuer und Eis und zusätzlich Arkan, was für mich ebenfalls eine andere Schule bedeutet.


----------



## Brokulus (3. August 2010)

Passt überhauptnicht nach Azeroth. Vielleicht nach Merlins bezaubernde Welt oder so aber nicht nach WoW.


----------



## Brokulus (3. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Richtig. Passt meiner Ansicht aber auch zur Hintergrundgeschichte des Zauberers, die du aber einfach nicht verstehen oder akzeptieren willst. Aber Vorschläge bringst du ja auch nicht. Nur mimimimi.
> 
> Käme der Vorschlag direkt von Blizz würde er dir vermutlich gefallen. So aber flamst du, nur um sinnlos zu flamen.
> 
> ...


Es ist die Vergeltung des Licht's. 


Es ist eine Abart.

Und ein Magier bezieht all seine Magie aus den Leylinien. Von daher entstehen sie alle aus der selben Ressource, werden nur unterschiedlich geformt. Der Hexenmeister z.B. bezieht seine Magie aus dem Nethe. Genauso sieht es auch bei Nekromantie aus und beim Zauberer passt das beides einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Lo-G (3. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Es ist eine Abart.




Eben. Es ist eine Abart. 

Und so ist es auch beim Zauberer. 

Mittels seines blauen Feuers (seiner inneren Macht) verstärkt er nicht nur seine Waffe oder Karten, sondern er ist auch in der Lage, tote Wesen zeitweise wieder ins Leben zurück zu rufen bzw. diese zu kontrollieren. 
Es ist eine Unterart in der Zauberei und wird oft als "bizarre Magie" bezeichnet.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Und was genau hat z. B. "Vergeltung" = Rache (und somit etwas "böses") mit Licht zu tun?



Das frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit -.-"

@Und über mir:
Vergeltung des Lichts?
Also zerstört das heilige Licht gerne? Es nimmt gerne Rache? WTF?


----------



## Brokulus (3. August 2010)

Zu Lo-G, ich frage mich echt ob du noch über das Warcraft Universum redest.

Und zu White_Sky, ja, die Paladine benutzten das Licht um z.B. den Untoten Schaden zuzufügen, es sind sozusagen die Rächer des Lichts. Das Licht ist halt nicht nur gutmüting sondern bestraft auch die Sünden etc..


----------



## A. Andara (3. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Eben. Es ist eine Abart.
> 
> Und so ist es auch beim Zauberer.
> 
> ...



Eben. 

Und wer das nicht glaubt möchte doch bitte einmal diverse gute "Zauberseiten" ergooglen. 

Es gibt so viele verschiedene Unterarten in der Zauberei, z.B.: 

Stage Magic, Stand Up, Close Up, Table Hopping.....

oder aber:

Card Magic, Coin Magic, Zauberei mit Alltagsgegenständen, Pyromagie, Illusionen, Levitationen, usw....

Unter anderem gibt es wirklich auch diese vom TE beschriebene "bizarre Magie" (habe es selber im Netzt nachgelesen) und diese beschäftigt sich nun mal unter anderem mit Geistererscheinungen, Voodoo, geisterhafte Berührungen, das bewegen von Gegenständen durch den Geist des Zauberers oder Geister, ect....


Es gibt so viele Arten von Zauberei (nicht Magie), dass der Zauberer sogar Tische und Stühle herbeizaubern könnte, um diese nach seinen Gegnern zu schmeißen. 
Karten sind natürlich cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenn euch der Beschwörungsbaum nicht passt, dann bringt doch bitte auch Alternativ-Vorschläge und nicht nur mimimimi...

Ich z. B. würde die Skelette lieber durch Geister oder Illusionen oder ähnliches ersetzen. Aber genaue Gedanken habe ich mir diese Bezüglich noch nicht gemacht. 





Nach wie vor:

/vote 4 Zauberer


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Zu Lo-G, ich frage mich echt ob du noch über das Warcraft Universum redest.
> 
> Und zu White_Sky, ja, die Paladine benutzten das Licht um z.B. den Untoten Schaden zuzufügen, es sind sozusagen die Rächer des Lichts. Das Licht ist halt nicht nur gutmüting sondern bestraft auch die Sünden etc..



Oh und was konnten Untote dafür, dass sie von der Seuche so geworden sind -.-? Und die Kurenai?

Sie konnten GARNIX dafür.


----------



## A. Andara (3. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Zu Lo-G, ich frage mich echt ob du noch über das Warcraft Universum redest.
> 
> Und zu White_Sky, ja, die Paladine benutzten das Licht um z.B. den Untoten Schaden zuzufügen, es sind sozusagen die Rächer des Lichts. Das Licht ist halt nicht nur gutmüting sondern bestraft auch die Sünden etc..





Einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen. 

Solange WoW ein Fantasy-Spiel ist, ist es nur legitim seine Fantasie auch zu benutzen. Manche Leute (nicht nur der TE) sehen eben Dinge oder Figuren im Spiel, welche so (noch) nicht existieren; es aber durchaus könnten.

Meiner Meinung nach würde der Zauberer auf Grund der (noch etwas ausbaubaren aber ansonsten) perfekten Geschichte gut in die WoW-Welt passen. 

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.





P.S.:  

Ich finde es schade, das frustrierte Einzelpersonen, wie du eine zu sein scheinst, einen so guten Threat so schlecht machen müssen.


----------



## Brokulus (3. August 2010)

Da kann wohl jemand keine Kritik vertragen.


----------



## A. Andara (3. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Da kann wohl jemand keine Kritik vertragen.




1. 
Das was du bringst ist keine Kritik. Kritik sollte sachlich Fehler aufzeigen und Verbesserungen mit bringen. 
Das was du machst ist mimimimimi aber mehr auch nicht.

2.
Hat sich der TE bislang zu allem sehr sachlich geäußert und seine Meinung vertreten. 
Gut und überzeugend wie ich finde. 

3.
Nachdem dich der TE anscheinend "verbal in die Ecke gedrängt" hat, oder du keine vernünftigen Argumente die gegen die des TE sprechen gefunden hast, musstest du auf stumpfe mimimi-Fragen ausweichen. 




Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wer hier keine Kritik verträgt. 

Für mich ganz eindeutig

*DU*


----------



## A. Andara (3. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Da kann wohl jemand keine Kritik vertragen.



Ich habe wirklich wahnsinnigen Respekt vor der Arbeit des TE. 

Ich habe vorher noch keine vorgestellte Klasse gesehen, die so gut und detailliert ausgearbeitet war und der TE hat bestimmt Tage, wenn nicht sogar Wochen für diese Arbeit gebraucht. 


Um so trauriger und erschreckender finde ich, dass es immer wieder Menschen gibt, die aus Neid oder anderen Gründen mit aller Macht und Gewalt versuchen, so eine tolle Arbeit kaputt zu machen. Und gerade solche Leute sind es auch, die in einem Spiel immer unfair spielen, ninjalooten und flamen müssen; eben nicht teamfähig sind. 

Dummerweise finden gerade solche Leute auch immer wieder Anhänger, denn mimimi ist einfach viel leichter, als sich ernsthaft mit einem Thema auseinander zu setzen und konstruktive Vorschläge zu bringen. 



Zur Kritik. 

Wenn ich dies richtig gelesen habe fordert der TE auch gerade zu zur Äußerung von Kritik auf; aber eben *konstruktiver Kritik*.

Schließlich will er ja seine Klasse verbessern und versucht weitgehend auf die Meinung, Ideen und Vorschläge der Community einzugehen. 

Mimimimimi hilft dabei aber in keinster Weise. 

Zeigt ihm doch genau seine Fehler auf und bringt Vorschläge zur Veränderung und Verbesserung. 

Ich glaube das ist es auch, was sich der TE auch wünscht.


----------



## chyroon (4. August 2010)

@TE

Bei deinen Bäumen ist ein totaler Kauterwelch aus sämtliche Zauberschulen, nehmen wir doch mal deinen ersten Talentbaum.

Dein erster Baum behandelt ja gleich 2 Arten, Beschwörung und Gifte (??) -- was denn nun. Hab doch bei mein Krieger auch net im Protbaum, eineinmal was ausm Fury oder Armsbaum drinne.

So weiter, der ersten Tree ist ja schonmal heftig, mit lvl 20 hätte ich dann ne Armee aus 9 Skeletten.  Todesmine: Wofür dann noch ne Gruppe suchen, mach ick doch alleine o_O

Knochengeist (41er); häm ja kann nicht widerstanden werden, ignoriert alle Absoptionseffekte UND hat eine UNENDLICHE REICHWEITE!!! Muss man auf dieses Talent wirklich eingehen??? 

- Es gibt keine aber absolut keine Fähigkeit die eine unendliche Reichweite hat. Wirds auch nie geben.


- und Fähigkeiten die alles durchschlagen sind mir auch nicht bekannt, schon mal überlegt warum Blizz den Chaosblitz umgeändert hat? Ja richtig weil er von der Spielmechanik einfach zuuu imba war. Warum genau sollte es bei deinem Knochen getönst anders sein?

Gut könnt glaub so weiter machen ABER was genau ist der hinter Gedanke von diesem Baum? Soll er Supporter sein? Beschwörer? Was? ich erkenne beim besten Willen keine klare Linie da drinne!

-------

Naja dann ma zum Kartenbaum *olé*; da musst du mir mal das Talent Cobra-Cut erörtern, was genau hat eine Schlange mit Zauberschaden zutun? Ich persl. denk ja da zuerst an Gift.^^

Teleporter Kick; auch wieder so ein spezielles Talent wie Knochengeist.

Mal ehrlich du kannnst doch keine Talente/ Fähigkeiten reinhauen gegen die der Gegner 0 Chancen hat, das gibs nicht in WoW und wird es auch nie. Von dem her totaler Bullshit das ganzen, schade für die Mühe.

andre Talente wie Raum/Zeitkrümmung klingen nett, haste dir schön von AION abgeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -- wär aber ein Talent was in wow evtl. perspektive hätte.

----------

blaues Feuer????  rot, grün vllt. ok ABER blau??? Blau ist und bleibt einfach die Farbe von Wasserelementen und selbst Blizz wird nen Teufel tun und plötzlich blaues FEUER aus den Rippen schneiden.

Talent Speer Regen; Eisige Flamme.... na wasn nu Feuer oder Eis??? 

ps: du hast es aber auch mit deinen 1800 Schaden oder? ^^  nahezu jedes Talent egal aus welchen Baum fügt dem Gegner 1800 Schaden zu... dejaveu^^

Nagut, mir sind die Talente einfach zu unklar/ undurchsichtig... für was ist man beim 1ten gut geeigenet, was beim 2te und 3ten.... welcher Baum wäre was für PvP, welcher eher PvE/Raid?? Was sind die Kerngedanken? 1ter Beschwörung, 2ter Profi Zocker in Mau Mau und 3ter ka... oder wie?
------------------------




A. schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich wahnsinnigen Respekt vor der Arbeit des TE.
> 
> Ich habe vorher noch keine vorgestellte Klasse gesehen, die so gut und detailliert ausgearbeitet war und der TE hat bestimmt Tage, wenn nicht sogar Wochen für diese Arbeit gebraucht.
> 
> ...



Punkt 1: Ich habe keinen Respekt vor seiner Arbeit, Respekt hätte ich wenn es durchdacht gewesen wäre. Ist es aber nicht, hier wurde mal ebend nen Char zusammen gebastelt gegen den selbst GM alt aussehen würde. -Ja sorry aber aus nem Hundehaufen wird auch kein Goldbarren wenn man Blattgold rüber legt-

Punkt2: wenn es wirklich Tage oder gar Wochen gedauert hat sowas hinzuklatschen, die Zeit wär mit was anderem effektiver genutzt wesen.

Punkt3: Zitat "Um so trauriger und erschreckender finde ich, dass es immer wieder Menschen gibt, die aus Neid oder anderen Gründen mit aller Macht und Gewalt versuchen, so eine tolle Arbeit kaputt zu machen. Und gerade solche Leute sind es auch, die in einem Spiel immer unfair spielen, ninjalooten und flamen müssen; eben nicht teamfähig sind." - Du hast ja Ansichten; nur weil jemanden wie ich, diese Arbeit schlecht findet, bin ich ein Ninjalooter und überhaupt nicht Teamfähig? Was auch immer das eine mit dem anderen zutun hat.

Aber mal Hand aufs Herz, er kann noch so sehr ins Detail gehen, das macht die Idee auch nicht besser!

Im Eröffnungspost sagte er ja sowas wie das soll ein Zauberer oder [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Neumondgänger oder Illusionist sein - Zauberer? Ähm ham wa doch schon guckst du hier -> Magier | Neumondgänger, jo ka was das sein soll | Illusionist, hat was genau mit Beschwören, Giften, BLAUEM FEUER und MAU MAU spielen zutun?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber ich weiß tolle respektvolle und vorallem durch und durch gut durchdachte Klasse[/font]


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

chyroon schrieb:


> @TE
> So weiter, der ersten Tree ist ja schonmal heftig, mit lvl 20 hätte ich dann ne Armee aus 9 Skeletten.  Todesmine: Wofür dann noch ne Gruppe suchen, mach ick doch alleine o_O
> 
> Talent Skelettexplosion.... 443 Schaden... auf lvl 11 -plus Spelldmg natürlich^^- *hust*  da ham die Mobs ja noch nicht mal die Hälfte vom Life.
> ...



Augen auf beim Eierkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt sind die Werte bereits für Level 80 angegeben und lassen sich auch nicht durch passive Talenten in den Trees pushen. 

Zu den Skeletten wurde auch schon erklärt, dass diese zum einen über sehr wenig Leben verfügen und zum anderen in der *Summe und voll ausgeskillt *in etwa so stark sind wie ein gutes Jäger-Pet. 






> Naja dann ma zum Kartenbaum *olé*; da musst du mir mal das Talent *Cobra-Cut* erörtern, was genau hat eine Schlange mit Zauberschaden zutun?



Eigentlich müsste dieser Spell Anaconda heißen; eine Verwechslung meinerseits. 

Aber:  

Sowohl *Cobra-Cut* als auch *Anaconda* sind *feste Begriffe aus der Kartenzauberei !!!*

Auch dies wurde schon erklärt. Hier noch mal die Video-Links:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMawNt0gNGo&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6NL2bs39lQ


----------



## merc91 (4. August 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Tauren paladine gibts jetz einfach können wir sie noch nicht spielen geh mal in zul drak zu dem einten fp dort kämpfen tauren paladine und *tauren menschen* gegen die geissel



hach ja... das könnte echt auch in meine sig rein =)


----------



## Van Chris89 (4. August 2010)

...........


----------



## merc91 (4. August 2010)

Van schrieb:


> ...........



genau meine meinung... 

ach ja die idee mit der heldenklasse und wie du sie umsetzen willst finde ich gut und die mühe die du dir dabei gemacht hast... da sag ich nur respekt.

aber trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass ich es besser finde, wenn nicht noch mehr klassen eingeführt werden.


----------



## Nexarius (4. August 2010)

Hey das sieht echt schick aus, nur würde ich die Kartentricks usw. weglassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst super Arbeit!


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

UTlFin schrieb:


> also, da gibts was mit....
> 3 fraktionen
> 19 bzw 21 rassen
> 44 klassen  (stoffi's gab's bzw gibt's zw. 4-6/fraktion)
> ...




Danke für deinen netten Beitrag. 

Und über die pN würd ich mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caunirauka (4. August 2010)

mal zu den talents .. du hast viel zu viele zauber in den ersten slots bzw viel zu viele talentspezifizierte zauber hab mal die talente bis 80 ausgetragen und wenn ichs mir so anschau hätt ich ne kleine skelletearme könnte teleportieren wohin ich will und hätte imba nahkampf attacken


----------



## Zaryul (4. August 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben, sehr hübsche Idee und ich wäre neugierig, wie sich son Illusionist (der Name gefiel mir besser) so spielt^^


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

Caunirauka schrieb:


> mal zu den talents .. du hast viel zu viele zauber in den ersten slots bzw viel zu viele talentspezifizierte zauber hab mal die talente bis 80 ausgetragen und wenn ichs mir so anschau hätt ich ne kleine skelletearme könnte teleportieren wohin ich will und hätte imba nahkampf attacken



Die vielen Zauber sollen für mehr Abwechslung bei der Skillung sorgen, so wie Blizz es ja auch für Cata geplant hat. 


Der "Blinde Sprung" sollte wirklich für alle Skillungen erreichbar sein. Deswegen ganz oben. 

Zu den Skeletten im Allgemeinen. In der Summe und voll ausgeskillt sollen diese in etwa so viel Schaden machen, wie ein gutes Jäger-Pet. Einzeln sind diese aber ehr weniger zu gebrauchen. 

Zu den Nahkampfattacken. Der Zauberer trägt Stoff- und Lederrüstung und ist daher eigentlich für den Nahkampf nicht geeignet. Es sei denn, er skillt "Verbesserte Verteidigung" und "Wille der Unbezwingbarkeit". Diese Talente dürften aber nicht erreichbar sein, solange man das 41er Talent aus einem anderen Baum mitnimmt. 


Du kannst aber gerne noch mal deine Skillung posten.


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschrieben, sehr hübsche Idee und ich wäre neugierig, wie sich son Illusionist (der Name gefiel mir besser) so spielt^^



Danke für den netten Beitrag. 

Mir würde im Nachhinein auch Illusionist besser gefallen. Aber ich glaube, dass lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr ändern, oder?

Aber zumindest in Klammern habe ich den Namen schon mal mit aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anhthu (4. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Richtig. Passt meiner Ansicht aber auch zur Hintergrundgeschichte des Zauberers, die du aber einfach nicht verstehen oder akzeptieren willst. Aber Vorschläge bringst du ja auch nicht. Nur mimimimi.
> 
> Käme der Vorschlag direkt von Blizz würde er dir vermutlich gefallen. So aber flamst du, nur um sinnlos zu flamen.
> 
> ...


Was für eine Geschichte er ist beim Duneklmondjahrmarkt und beherrscht deswegen Nekromantie und Elementarmagie lol

Das ist als würde man an einer Tankstelle nen Ausbildung zum Koch machen.


Du weiß schon was Retribution übersetzt alles bedeuten kann oder?

Rache 
Strafe 
Vergeltung 
*ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit *


Nochmal alle bisherigen Klassen haben Talentbäume die zu der Klasse passen und insich stimmig sind bei deiner Klasse nicht*
*

@ A. Andara von dir kam jetzt auch nicht weiter als mimimimi alle die nicht der selben Meinung sind wie ich sind doof, giev pls und /vote 4


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> ach ja die idee mit der heldenklasse und wie du sie umsetzen willst finde ich gut und die mühe die du dir dabei gemacht hast... da sag ich nur respekt.



Danke


----------



## Anhthu (4. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Mir würde im Nachhinein auch Illusionist besser gefallen. Aber ich glaube, dass lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr ändern, oder?


lol du fragst uns jetzt ob man den Namen für die Klasse die du erfunden hast noch ändern kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> lol du fragst uns jetzt ob man den Namen für die Klasse die du erfunden hast noch ändern kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwo gibt es dazu auch schon eine Antwort von mir.


----------



## Anhthu (4. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Irgendwo gibt es dazu auch schon eine Antwort von mir.



Ja irgendwas in Klammern gesetzt anstatt es einfach mal den Namen zu ändern nur würde einem noch viel mehr Auffallen wie undurchdacht die Talentbäume sind

Ein Beispiel wie man es hätte richtig machen können http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=275377851&sid=3


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Hey das sieht echt schick aus, nur würde ich die Kartentricks usw. weglassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. August 2010)

Könnt ihr euch bitte n bisschen zurückhalten und nen angenehmeren Ton benutzen? Danke.


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> *Ja irgendwas in Klammern gesetz*t anstatt es einfach mal den Namen zu ändern



*Es steht direkt in Zeile 2 geschrieben* mit Verweis auf die einzelnen Kommentare!

Wenn du es nicht einmal schaffst bis dahin zu lesen, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (4. August 2010)

ich finde das es eine echt super geile klasse ist alle wo das gegenteil behaupten haben keine ahnung. der te hat sich echt ganz tolle ideen und skilltrees einfallen lassen die ich echt super klasse finde.
vor allem die kartenzauberei finde ich besnders geil. so erwas würde auf jeden fall noch fehlen in wow. auch, dass er seine ideen von zauberkünstlern mehr oder weniger übernommen hat ist etwas ganz besonderes. 
aber nicht nur den kartenbaum sondern auch den beschwörungs und nahkapfbaum finde ich richtig geil. 

super sache  

/vote 4 zauberer


----------



## Lo-G (4. August 2010)

auge schrieb:


> ich finde das es eine echt super geile klasse ist alle wo das gegenteil behaupten haben keine ahnung. der te hat sich echt ganz tolle ideen und skilltrees einfallen lassen die ich echt super klasse finde.
> vor allem die kartenzauberei finde ich besnders geil. so erwas würde auf jeden fall noch fehlen in wow. auch, dass er seine ideen von zauberkünstlern mehr oder weniger übernommen hat ist etwas ganz besonderes.
> aber nicht nur den kartenbaum sondern auch den beschwörungs und nahkapfbaum finde ich richtig geil.
> 
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank für deinen netten Beitrag.

Es freut mich, dass dir der Zauberer so gut gefällt.


----------



## Morfelpotz (5. August 2010)

Sehr schöne idee.... und auf ihre "lore" hat Blizz eh schon nen dicken haufen gesetzt *g*

Nun haben wir die Qual der Wahl:

ERZ-Dito
vs.
Zauberer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (5. August 2010)

Wirkt auf mich als hättest du Twisted Fate(League of Legends)mit nem Kantor(Aion) und einem Paragon(GuildWars) kombiniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haste dir viel Mühe gemacht war auch ganz nett zulesen,passt aber irgendwie nicht so in die WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (5. August 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Ja irgendwas in Klammern gesetzt anstatt es einfach mal den Namen zu ändern



Hier noch einmal meine Antwort:



_Ich weis das natürlich mit den Skillbäumen. 
Als ich den Zauberer entworfen habe wusste ich allerdings noch nicht, wie drastisch die Kürzung der Talentbäume ausfallen wird. 

Ich werde vermutlich irgendwann noch mal ne Klasse erstellen mit dementsprechend kürzeren Skilltrees. 

Aus diesem Grund interessieren mich ja auch eure Meinung und Vorschläge zu meinem Zauberer. 

Ich sammel erst mal und lass mir das alles in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen um eine Klasse zu entwickeln, die nicht nur mir gefällt, sondern hoffentlich auch dem Großteil von euch. 

So zumindest mein Vorhaben  _


----------



## White_Sky (5. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal meine Antwort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh geil, darauf freue ich mich schon!


----------



## Lo-G (7. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Oh geil, darauf freue ich mich schon!



Das wiederum würde mich erfreuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (9. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal meine Antwort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wie geil!

Ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf !!!

In welche Richtung wird denn deine neue Klasse gehen?

Wieder ein Zauberer mit den bereits vorhandenen 3 Bäumen oder etwas komplett anderes ?


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Wie geil!
> 
> Ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf !!!
> 
> ...



Sollte eigentlich wieder in Richtung Zauberer gehen; wobei ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einem besseren Namen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Illusionist wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mein Favorit. 

Außerdem möchte ich noch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge abwarten. 



Was haltet ihr bis jetzt vom Zauberer? 
Welchen Baum/Bäume favorisiert ihr? 
Welcher Tree gefällt euch gar nicht oder welchen würdet ihr vielleicht ersetzen?
Gibt es sonst noch „Elemente“ oder Skill-Trees, welche ihr euch für eine neue Klasse (im speziellen dem Zauberer/Illusionisten) wünschen würdet?



Anbei habe ich noch einige Vorschläge der Community zusammengefasst, die hoffentlich zur Diskussion anregen: 



Kommentar #52:
_Den Namen finde ich unpassend, ich meine Zauberer, naja, ein Magier ist auch ein Zauberer, ob man es nun Magier oder Zauberer nennt. Aufjedenfall umbennen.
_
Kommentar #69:
_oder wie wäre es mit Neumondgänger ?
_
Kommentar #72:
_ich denke er hat sich da eher eine Lore Richtung Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ersponnen, Trickser die sich vom DUNKELMOND abspalten, Neumond, um den Unterschied zu verdeutlichen, kennen wir ja schon von Blutelfen.
_
Kommentar #84:
_da würd eher illusionist vom namen her auch passen	
_

Kommentar #173:
_Auch, wenn ich den Necro sehr mag, und somit auch den Gift- und Beschwörungsbaum mit den Skeletten, aber ich finde, dass vielleicht andere "Wesen" insgesamt besser zu der KLasse passen würden. 

Vielleicht könnte man die Skelette ja einfach durch so ne Art Geist oder Spuck oder astrale Projektionen oder andere mysteriöse Wesen oder Visionen ersetzen. 

Konkrete Vorstellungen habe ich da noch nicht._


Kommentar #177:
_Aber bitte enferne den Nekromanten, denn der ist völlig unpassend und macht die ganze Kartenspielerrei kaputt_


Kommentar #114:
_wobei, mehr cc zu brauchen und anzuwenden ich so schlecht ich ned faend_


Kommentar #100:
_An sich hört sich das ganze zwar nett an, aber könnte man das ganze nicht eher auf ein "Kartensystem" basieren lassen? 

Das Kartensystem würde folgendermaßen Basieren:

Man hat insgesamt 32 Karten zur Auswahl(7-10 Bube, Dame, König und Ass jeder Farbe) un jede Fähigkeit erfordert eine gewisse Punktezahl oder, dass man gewisse Sachen erspielt(.zB. eine Straße oder ein Royal Flash). Erst durch "Auflegen" der KArten kann man spezielle Fähigkeiten nutzen.

Anders gesagt: Wie im echten Leben braucht man glück, um die Fähigkeiten zu nutzen.

ABER: man kann durch Verbrauch von Mana bestimmte Karten zurücklegen und hat die möglichkeit bei einer oder 2 zurückgelegte karten 3-4 karten nochmal neu zu mischen und vom stapel zu nehmen, wodurch sich das glück für einen oder gegen einen wenden kann.

Um dasganze nun wiederrum nicht so extrem zu gestalten, dass man 10 Royal Flashs hintereinander bekommt, sollte das Mischen einem CD unterliegen.

Und, das man nicht die ganze zeit auf dem schlachtfeld rumsteht und "die karten mischt" soll es auch möglich sein, dass man bestimmte zauber auch so freilassen kann mit den karten wo man auf der hand hält... allerdings sind die zauber dann je nach kartenpunktzahl stark bis schwach abgeschwächt.

Das ganze system sollte sich vielleicht so verhalten wie beim DK, also dass mana ähnlich wie runenmacht aufgebaut wird und das auswählen von karten alle 10 sekunden möglich ist, wie die runen erneuert werden
_

Kommentar #176:
_Thema ressource: 
Ressource = Glück 

um da umzusetzen bräuchte man mindestens einen Angriff der kein Glück kostet. Benutzt man also den Angriff zieht man eine Karte eines standart kartenspiels. Je nach random gezogener karte bekommt man entsprechend Glück. 

Beipsiel: 
man castet standartskill>karte gezogen zb herz 7. man bekommt nun 7 Glückspunkte. 
Zieht man Bube 10, Dame 15, König 20, ass 21. 

zieht man zb 4x die gleiche karte in einer Reihe bekommt man das vierfache des kartenwerts, also Glückskrits. Zieht man 2x also ein paar das doppelte. Zieht man einen Joker ist die nächste Fähigkeit umsonst. Zieht man 4 Karten von jeder Art (Herz, karo, Piek, Kreuz) erhält man für 5 Sekunden 100 Glück, danachverschwinden die 100 wieder. 

Hohe Karten und Joker sollen aber weniger oft dropen als Zahlenkarten. 

Ein CD: Zieht 5 karten aus dem Stapel 3 Min CD. 

Hat man genug Glück benutzt man seine fertigkeiten die ebenfalls eine karte ziehen. Hat man sein Glück verbraucht benutzt man wieder standartangriff damit man mehr Karten ziehen kann oder den CD. 

ein Beispiel. man hat 10 Glück. benutzt einen Skill der 9 kostet=1. man zieht aber eine 7 und hat wieder 8 Glück. Es ensteht also ein Minus. Hätte man eine Bildkarte gezogen wär man im pluss. 
So ist halt Glück  

Die Rota wäre also sehr abwechselungsreich je nach Ressourcenstand, denn man müsste zwischendrin imemrmal wieder den Standartskill benutzen, oder auch nicht.. Durchspammen geht nicht wenn man niedrige Karten zieht. Aber auch hohe Spitzen wenn man hohe karten zieht. Glück halt._


Kommentar #180:
_Die Idee ist richtig super. Allerdings würde das Glücksspiel mehr zu einem reinen Zauberer oder aber auch Gambler passen. Für den Gift und Beschwörungs- und den Nahkampf-Tree fände ich das ehr unpassend. 

Aber ich mache mir da auf jeden Fall noch meine Gedanken dazu, denn dein vorgeschlagenes System hat es wirklich in sich. Es lässt viel Platz für allerlei Falschspielerei. Und vielleicht sogar für eine neue Klasse ^^ 

Was mir spontan dazu einfällt wäre: 

Card-Stacking: 
- x niedrige Karten nach unten mischen 
- x hohe karten nach oben Mischen 

- 2nd Deal, Bottom Deal, Center Deal (für das ziehen bestimmter Karten) 

- Wrong Answer, Card Culling oder Card Change, usw. für den Austausch von Karten 

- the Pass (heimliches Abheben) 

- Card to Pocket 
lässt die Karte heimlich in die Taschen des Gegners wandern und verursacht Schaden entsprechend der gezogenen Karte 

usw. ..... 
_

Kommentar #201:
_Was haltet ihr von folgender Idee? Glück nicht als Ressource sondern als Talent. 

Könnte dann so aussehen: 

Ihr habt eine Chance von 2/4/6/8/10% eine Karte zu ziehen, nach dem ein beliebiger Schaden zufügender Zauber ein Ziel getroffen hat. Dadurch wird der nächste Schadenszauber um den Wert der gezogenen Karte als Prozentwert erhöht. 

Bsp.: 

2 = 2% mehr Schaden 
10 = 10% mehr Schaden 
Dame = 12% mehr Schaden 



Das ganze in Kombination von z. B.: 

Card-Stacking: 
- x niedrige Karten nach unten mischen 
- x hohe karten nach oben Mischen 

- 2nd Deal, Bottom Deal, Center Deal (für das ziehen bestimmter Karten) 

- Wrong Answer, Card Culling oder Card Change, usw. für den Austausch von Karten 

- the Pass (heimliches Abheben) 

- Card to Pocket 
lässt die Karte heimlich in die Taschen des Gegners wandern und verursacht Schaden entsprechend der gezogenen Karte 

usw. ...... 
_


----------



## Xela95 (9. August 2010)

Ich habe einen Fehler bei dir entdeckt und hoffe du leist das hier.
Da man seinen ersten Talentpunkt ja auf lvl 10 vergibt und man da gerde ma so hits von maximal 60 macht ergibt es keinen sinn in die erste reihe der talentbäume ein talent reinzusetzten das 1k schaden macht stattdesen wurd es mehr sinn machen würds nur 100 schaden machen und wie bei allen fähigkeiten die im talentbaum erlernt werden müsste es dann mehrere ränge geben die den schaden erhöhen nun mal ganz weit davon entfernt ....
das alles ,zummindest den größten teil davon kann man wegwerfen den das is noch wotlk art mit cata ist das LEIDER nicht mehr brauchbar.
Schuldigung das ich so hart bin aber ich sage halt wie es ist.
MfG Xela


----------



## Runner2808 (9. August 2010)

nice


----------



## Aerasan (9. August 2010)

Genial hab noch nie was besseres gelesen,waere ich jemals selbst drauf gekommen :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Xela95 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Fehler bei dir entdeckt und hoffe du leist das hier.
> Da man seinen ersten Talentpunkt ja auf lvl 10 vergibt und man da gerde ma so hits von maximal 60 macht ergibt es keinen sinn in die erste reihe der talentbäume ein talent reinzusetzten das 1k schaden macht stattdesen wurd es mehr sinn machen würds nur 100 schaden machen und wie bei allen fähigkeiten die im talentbaum erlernt werden müsste es dann mehrere ränge geben die den schaden erhöhen nun mal ganz weit davon entfernt ....
> das alles ,zummindest den größten teil davon kann man wegwerfen den das is noch wotlk art mit cata ist das LEIDER nicht mehr brauchbar.
> Schuldigung das ich so hart bin aber ich sage halt wie es ist.
> MfG Xela



Die Werte der Talente sind alle für Level 80 angegeben. Auch, wenn diese in der ersten Zeile des Baumes stehen gelten also die Werte bereits für Level 80. 

Passive Fähigkeiten habe ich kaum in den Trees, da dass ja mit Cataclysm eh wegfallen soll.


----------



## Sengor (9. August 2010)

finde die an sich auch ziehmlich gut. der TE hat sich dazu ja auch viele gedanken gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber natürlich ist der im moment wirklich etwas überpowert


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> finde die an sich auch ziehmlich gut. der TE hat sich dazu ja auch viele gedanken gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für deinen netten Beitrag. 

Welches Talent/welche Talente würdest du dann z. B. verändern wollen?


----------



## Mooqoo (9. August 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> N Mix aus Gambit und nem Necromancer...



Das kam mir auch in den Sinn . . . Der TE hat vielleicht ein bisschen viel X-Men geschaut.

Tipp: Es gibt bereits Superhelden MMORPGs, bzw. sind noch 1-2 in Entwicklung - das passt da besser . . .


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Mooqoo schrieb:


> Das kam mir auch in den Sinn . . . Der TE hat vielleicht ein bisschen viel X-Men geschaut.
> 
> Tipp: Es gibt bereits Superhelden MMORPGs, bzw. sind noch 1-2 in Entwicklung - das passt da besser . . .



Also als "Superhelden" sehe ich den Zauberer jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (9. August 2010)

Noch eine Klasse !?

Würde eher einige Klassen streichen.
Eine NahDDKlasse, und FernDDKlasse ohne magische Fertigkeiten. Eine DDKlasse mit magischen Fertigkeiten und eine Heilerklasse währen völlig ausreichend.
Spezialisierungen erfolgen durch Skillung bzw Traning.


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> Genial hab noch nie was besseres gelesen,waere ich jemals selbst drauf gekommen :-)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, für deinen netten Beitrag.


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> nice



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (9. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich wieder in Richtung Zauberer gehen; wobei ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einem besseren Namen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich würde den Beschwörungstree durch einen anderen ersetzen; vielleicht Illusion oder so ähnlich. 
Da ließen sich dann immer noch einige Monster vielleicht auch über Karten beschwören. 

Was gibt es denn noch so aus der Zauberei, was sich benutzen ließe? 
Ich kenne mich da eigentlich gar nicht aus. Nur das, was deine Video-Links so zeigen und das, was ich die Tage selber gegoogelt habe. 

Gibt es vielleicht etwas netten mit Zauberstäben? Ein guter Zauberer oder Illusionist sollte einen Zauberstab besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknight281 (9. August 2010)

meiner meinung nach viel zu op...
hat ja fast alles: todesgriff, blinzeln, silence, sheep usw...


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Darknight281 schrieb:


> hat ja fast alles: todesgriff....



..... allerdings als Stoff- und Lederträger der nicht wirklich was wegstecken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber was würdest du denn deiner Meinung nach verändern oder weglassen?


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ich würde den Beschwörungstree durch einen anderen ersetzen; vielleicht Illusion oder so ähnlich.
> Da ließen sich dann immer noch einige Monster vielleicht auch über Karten beschwören.
> 
> Was gibt es denn noch so aus der Zauberei, was sich benutzen ließe?
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank für die guten Ideen. 

Ich werde die Tage paar Links für dich raussuchen. Vieles hast du dir ja anscheinend schon selber ergoogelt.

Anbei aber schon mal einige Links zu deinen Zauberstäben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90oAY8FTSI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWZSnBqogZ0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGYqxhOuBFk&feature=related


----------



## Darknight281 (9. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> ..... allerdings als Stoff- und Lederträger der nicht wirklich was wegstecken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Telekinese: *
2 Sek. cast 
Zieht den Gegner zu Euch heran. 

das sollte auf jeden fall einen cd bekommen, weil sonst könnte man z.B in der arena, einen typen die ganze zeit vom healer wegziehen und dann kann der gegner ja nur den kartentypen töten, weil er an den healer nicht ran kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dem silence würde ich nen cd von 2min geben, wie beim dk, denn er hat noch genug andere fähigkeiten zum unterbrechen ^^

(meine persönliche meinung)


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Edit:

*Telekinese: *
2 Sek. cast 
15 Sek. cd
Zieht den Gegner zu Euch heran. 

(cd hinzugefügt)



*Tele-Kick:* 
Benötigt: Telekinese 
20 Sek. cd 
Telekinese hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber Tele-Kick frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 5 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann 
Tele-Kick stößt den Gegner zurück und verursacht 955 Zauberschaden und verlangsamt das Bewegungstempo des Ziels 6 Sekunden lang um 40%. 

(cd angehoben)



*Schock: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 19) 
35 Sek. cd 
Fügt einem Gegner 855 Zauberschaden zu und bringt ihn 4 Sekunden lang zum Schweigen. 

(cd angehoben)


----------



## Lo-G (9. August 2010)

Darknight281 schrieb:


> *Telekinese: *
> das sollte auf jeden fall einen cd bekommen, weil sonst könnte man z.B in der arena, einen typen die ganze zeit vom healer wegziehen und dann kann der gegner ja nur den kartentypen töten, weil er an den healer nicht ran kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gutes Argument. Daran habe ich so nicht gedacht, denn ein Stoffie sollte eigentlich seine Gegner auf Abstand wissen wollen. 

Danke hierfür. 

Ich hoffe, die cd´s passen etwas besser. 

Sollte dir noch etwas auffallen oder einfallen gerne noch mal schreiben.


----------



## A. Andara (10. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die guten Ideen.
> 
> Ich werde die Tage paar Links für dich raussuchen. Vieles hast du dir ja anscheinend schon selber ergoogelt.
> 
> ...



Super. Danke dir.


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. August 2010)

Sehr schön zu lesen


----------



## Drakheron (10. August 2010)

Würd auch sagen, gut gelungen.

Passt jedoch nicht in die Warcraft-Geschichte!

Man, und wenigstens beschäftigt hier sich Jemand kreativ! Er hat sich die Mühe gemacht und ihr jammert darüber! Erbärmlich!

Besser anstatt das Spiel nur stumpf zu zocken.


----------



## Uratak (10. August 2010)

Also erstmal muss man sagen: So ein Scheiß ...

Wer sich hier und da noch etwas neben WoW mit Spielen beschäftigt, dem ist klar woher der TE die Inspirationen hat. Ich mein klar Du hast Dir schon Mühe gegeben ABER was nicht funktioniert ist folgendes:

Skillbaum A = Caster DD + Beschwörer
Fast eine Kopie der Diablo Talente des Totenbeschwörers - überarbeitet um es an WoW anzupassen aber im Grunde nichts neues.

Skillbaum B = Kartenspieler
Der Anreiz so vermute ich stammt aus dem Spiel "LoL" vom Char Twisted Fate (o.ä.) ... na klar deutlich modifiziert aber in WoW einfach FAIL.

Skillbaum C = Waffen DD (über Caster DMG)
Auf den ersten Blick "Neu" aber ich würde da auf Elementar Schamane tippen. Blitz, Feuer, Frost Schaden von einem Waffen DD ist nichts neues - Alternativ -> Dragon Age? Arkan Magier?

Na klar steckt "Arbeit" dahinter, dass alles WoW tauglich zu machen aber es ist nichts neues. Abgesehen davon welche Hintergrundgeschichte willst Du der Klasse geben? Wie willst Du erklären, dass Dein "Zauberer" im Grunde Totenbeschwörer und dennoch auch Melee DD sein kann bzw. Kartenspieler ist? Aus meiner Sicht nicht möglich und das ganze eher "Lächerlich" sofern Du erwartest, dass man das ernst nehmen soll ...


----------



## A. Andara (10. August 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> Also erstmal muss man sagen: So ein Scheiß ...
> 
> Na klar steckt "Arbeit" dahinter, dass alles WoW tauglich zu machen aber es ist nichts neues.








Als ob DU das Rad neu erfinden könntest.....




Außerdem: Es ist teilweise etwas neues. 

Und in jedem Spiel sind Elemente eines anderen vorhanden. Jeder klaut wenn es darum geht, Spiele und Charaktere zu entwickeln. 

Es ist also vollkommen legitim, dass sich der TE, der KEIN Spiele-Entwikler ist, an anderen Spielen orientiert. 

Vor allem aber für WoW wären viele dieser Elemente wirklich neu (z. B. die Kettenfähigkeit). 



Zudem kennt der TE LoL auch gar nicht (siehe Kommentare weiter oben), da er keinen PC zu besitzen scheint und von daher was Spiele betrifft vermutlich sehr sehr eingeschränkt ist. 

Die Idee mit den Karten hatte er von echten Zauberkünstlern übernommen und versucht in die Spielewelt zu integrieren. 

Hut ab, für diese super Idee.


----------



## Lo-G (16. August 2010)

Drakheron schrieb:


> Würd auch sagen, gut gelungen.
> 
> Passt jedoch nicht in die Warcraft-Geschichte!
> 
> ...




Danke für deinen netten Beitrag.


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Drakheron schrieb:


> Würd auch sagen, gut gelungen.
> 
> Passt jedoch nicht in die Warcraft-Geschichte!
> 
> ...



Willkommen in den WoW Foren, hier wird alles als "Scheiße" abgestempelt, alles was länger als 5 Zeilen ist sowiso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merriadoc12 (16. August 2010)

klingt nicht nur op is op egal wie mans dreht auserdem ist das mit den ganzen skeletten einfach von anderen spielen abgekuckt genauso wie viele fähigkeiten von anderen klassen sind(zB leichenexplosion) und auch wenn sie nicht ganz genau so sind sind sie zumindest sehr ähnlich
Das einzige wa ich sehr interesant finde ist das ganze mit den karten wobei die asse dann auch ein bisschen mächtig sind und dazu führen würde das ein raid ohne diese buffs nicht möglich ist und vorallem wäre das wenn es schon ab stufe 10 möglich ist auf schlachtfelder sehr unfair.

von der lore her seh ich weniger großen einwand dunkelmond jahrmarkt passt da perfekt und damit kanns auch ne heldenklasse sein weil beim jahrmarkt jede Rasse vertreten sein kann.


----------



## Holzbruch (16. August 2010)

An sich eine nette Idee, aber einige Fähigkeiten kommen mir iiirgendwie total bekannt vor...

trotzdem nette Idee


----------



## stef13 (16. August 2010)

Und der Name Zauberer is leider vergeben die heißen nähmlich auch MAGIER


----------



## xINCE (16. August 2010)

stef13 schrieb:


> Und der Name Zauberer is leider vergeben die heißen *nähmlich* auch MAGIER





mimimi...


----------



## stef13 (16. August 2010)

Sorry für Fehler aber in den Büchern werden die Magier auch immer wieder Zauberer genannt


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (16. August 2010)

Der Kampf gegen so nen Zauberer sieht dann so aus das du erstmal in die Luft geschossen wirst, da 10 Sek wartest, dann 90% der Zeit dich nicht bewegen kannst und du von ca. 20 Skeles verprügelt wirst.. 
Ja.


----------



## sixninety69 (16. August 2010)

Wenn du dir schon Mühe gibst ne neue Klasse zu erfinden, dann solltest du dabei vermeiden das er bisherige Fähigkeiten anderer Klassen beherrscht... dazu gehört auch das man die nicht exakt genauso nennt o.<




Mir jedenfalls reichen die bisherigen 10 Klassen vollkommen und ich hoffe dass sich Blizz mit dem nächsten Addon nicht irgend nen Schwachsinn ausdenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pandaren-Braumeister wär das einzige was ich tollerien würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (16. August 2010)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Pandaren-Braumeister wär das einzige was ich tollerien würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss dich leider entäuschen.

Pandaren werden nie (als spielbare Klasse) ins Spiel kommen, weil Pandas in China heilig sind(?) (es sei den, sie werden gefärbt) und Braumeister auch nicht, weil unsere Regierung sofort, wegen der ganzen Sauferei, ausflippen wird.


----------



## A. Andara (16. August 2010)

stef13 schrieb:


> Und der Name Zauberer is leider vergeben die heißen nähmlich auch MAGIER



D. h. also, dass Magier Zauberer sind, und Zauberer Magier?

Also sind David Copperfield und Uri Geller also nicht nur Zauberer, sondern auch Magier und haben wirklich *magische* Fähigkeiten?

Und ich Dummerchen habe das alles immer für mehr oder weniger billige *Zauber*-Tricks gehalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (22. August 2010)

An alle die hier mimimimi machen müssen:


Ihr erfindet das Rad mit Sicherheit auch nicht neu und der Zauberer ist geil so wie er ist.


----------



## Lo-G (22. August 2010)

stef13 schrieb:


> Sorry für Fehler aber in den Büchern werden die Magier auch immer wieder Zauberer genannt




Über einen neuen Namen für meine Klasse wird bereits diskutiert. 

Du darfst gerne auch Vorschläge dazu bringen.


----------



## Vultrex (22. August 2010)

Es steckt viel Arbeit dahinter, jedoch finde ich ist die Klasse unausgeglichen.

Er hat Silence (Mage), Todesgriff (DK) und andere Fähigkeiten die an andere Klassen anlehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also theoretisch ist es eine Inzucht aus den 10 bereits bestehenden Klassen.


----------



## Vedhoc (22. August 2010)

Leider kann man nd wie man will Klassen hinzufügen.. muss halt ihrgendwie in die lore passen


----------



## Lo-G (22. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ich würde den Beschwörungstree durch einen anderen ersetzen; vielleicht Illusion oder so ähnlich.
> Da ließen sich dann immer noch einige Monster vielleicht auch über Karten beschwören.
> 
> Was gibt es denn noch so aus der Zauberei, was sich benutzen ließe?
> ...




Zauberei teilt sich zum einen in:
Close Up, Stand Up, Table Hopping, Stage Magic, und Street Magic. 





Zum anderen grob in:


Zauberei mit Schwammbällen und Seidentüchern, Chop Cups
(für meinen Geschmack etwas zu kitschig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mental-Magie


Pyro-Magie:


Zauberei mit Alltagsgegenständen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9elfpp5D60


Zauberei mit Münzen 
(WoW-Gold vermehren wäre schon ne tolle Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80O8s2-Ay18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNeFfOFJqEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPXaEOWApu0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKb2hNiGsFk


Kartenzauberei; 
also Tricks mit Karten und Flourishes, Show Off und Manipulation. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMawNt0gNGo&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6NL2bs39lQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=211D4hbnZps&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic8nwTyBsnQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZBrNjKK8rg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0J0L6dwqRI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00yi2kJDjOk


Card-Throughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XOn9MI-9XQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMggSredtJk


Zauberei mit Zauberstäben:
(Dancin Cane)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90oAY8FTSI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWZSnBqogZ0&feature=related


Bizarre Magie;
zu der z. B. Tricks gehören, wie etwa Voodoo, Levitationen, Geisterbeschwörungen, Geister-Berührungen, Telekinese, usw. 

http://www.filebox.org/hp/clips/entitxy.wmv



Linking Rings:
(könnte ich mir gut als eigenen Tree vorstellen. 
Und um die Ringe etwas interessanter zu gestalten könnte man diese vielleicht noch "elektrisch laden" oder aber gleich "Energie-Ringe" zaubern. Tesla lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur befürchte ich, dass viele diesen Baum dann gleich wieder mit dem Ele-Schamanen in Verbindung bringen würden.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixnhXQV5hrM&p=89A6758EBD467D21&playnext=1&index=16


----------



## BossRulE (22. August 2010)

Vultrex schrieb:


> Es steckt viel Arbeit dahinter, jedoch finde ich ist die Klasse unausgeglichen.
> 
> Er hat Silence (Mage), Todesgriff (DK) und andere Fähigkeiten die an andere Klassen anlehnen
> 
> ...



Es ist alle Klassen ^^ nur das er nich tanken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (22. August 2010)

Vultrex schrieb:


> Es steckt viel Arbeit dahinter, jedoch finde ich ist die Klasse unausgeglichen.
> 
> Er hat Silence (Mage), Todesgriff (DK) und andere Fähigkeiten die an andere Klassen anlehnen
> 
> ...




Todesgriff ist selber nur geklaut und wird schon seid Jahrzehnten von Scorpion in Mortal Kombat benutzt.

Silence kann nicht nur der Mage, sondern auch der Shadow. 

Zudem werden immer mehr bereits existierende Skills in etwas anderer Form anderen Klassen spendiert. Wenn Blizz dass schon so handhabt........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereo (22. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu anderen ist diese aber durchdacht. Trotzdem, für mich sehr unrealistisch. Aber ne gute Idee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja da wäre der Nekro aus D2 und das mit den Karten erinnert mich an League of Legends (Twisted Fade oder so)

ich finds im grunde ne nette idee aber ich könnte mir besser was mit Karten in Richtung eines Harlequins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorstellen.

Wobei dieser einerseits auch mit Karten "spielen" könnte,  als auch die dunkle Magie, mit der er zum beispiel Spiegelbilder um den Gegner abzulenken (was sowohl im pvp wie im pve vorteile hätte),  und nahkampf mit gezielten faustschlägen und tritten beherrschen würde.

Als "Waffen" könnte er zum casten Zauber- und normale 2H-Stäbe, für Kartentricks halt Kartendecks mit bestimmten Eigenschaften wie proccs o.Ä. und für Nahkampf bestimmte Bein- und Faustverbesserungen wie Spikes oder Stahlkappen benutzen.
Die Kartendecks könnte man auch als Fernkampfwaffenslot benutzen. Hingegen sind die Verbesserungen für Beine und Hände eher für die Mainwaffen-slots

Jedoch denk ich dass das ganze Konzept relativ schwer umzusetzen ist, aber naja ma sehen mit was uns Blizzard nach den Gobbos und Worgen beschert. Hoffentlich wieder Rassen (und nicht wieder nur ne Heldenklasse, wie sie ja glaub ich eigentlich mal gesagt hatten... also dass sie Rassen und Klasse immer abwechseln)

/vote 4 Pandaren + Heldenklasse: Braumeister xD


----------



## auge von nox (22. August 2010)

Vultrex schrieb:


> Es steckt viel Arbeit dahinter, jedoch finde ich ist die Klasse unausgeglichen.
> 
> Er hat Silence (Mage), Todesgriff (DK) und andere Fähigkeiten die an andere Klassen anlehnen
> 
> ...



Und was bitte schön soll bei deinem DK neu sein?

Eisige Pfade ist wie Wasserwandeln des Schamanen nur op; bei DK Raidübergreifend, beim Schamanen Einzel-Casts

DnD ist wie Weihe nur mit Bonusbedrohung, macht mehr Schaden, kann kritten und größerem Radius

Krankheiten sind mit Hexerdots vergleichbar; beim DK können die sogar noch auf andere Gegner überspringen

Eisketten wie Wucherwurzeln vom Druiden

Todesgriff von Scorpion


Schamanen können jetzt in Frösche verwandeln; wie Sheep vom Mage


Mages können bald Zeitkrümmung; wie Kampfrausch oder Heldentum. 


usw., usw., .....



Fazit:

Es wird alles nur geklaut oder existierende Skills etwas anders anderen klassen gegeben. 

Von da her ist es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn sich der TE an anderen Klassen oder Spielen orientiert.


----------



## A. Andara (22. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Linking Rings:
> (könnte ich mir gut als eigenen Tree vorstellen.
> Und um die Ringe etwas interessanter zu gestalten könnte man diese vielleicht noch "elektrisch laden" oder aber gleich "Energie-Ringe" zaubern. Tesla lässt grüßen
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info und die Links:


P.S.:  
Eine sehr geile Idee das mit den Ringen  !!!
Aber ich vermute auch, dass das mimimimi wieder beginnt, da der Schamane ja mit Blitzen arbeitet. 

Trotzdem solltest du das unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Hast du schon konkrete Vorstellungen zu den Spells mit Ringen?


----------



## Lunammar (22. August 2010)

an sich keine schlechte idee

das skills von anderen klassen umgewandelt worden it macht blizz ja auch (wie ein vorposter bereits sagte)

das darin viel zu viel fantasie ist? HALLOOOOOOOOOO World of Warcraft isn fantasy spiel nix mit logik usw

ich find die idee richtig gut nur halt op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber der TE sagte ja bereits er ist kein spiele entwickler



und das mit den ringen 

warum müssen es blitze sein? es können doch auch feuer ringe wasserringe oder windringe arkan ringe oder was weiß ich für ringe sein ^^


----------



## Lo-G (22. August 2010)

Lunammar schrieb:


> an sich keine schlechte idee
> 
> das skills von anderen klassen umgewandelt worden it macht blizz ja auch (wie ein vorposter bereits sagte)
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank erst einmal für deinen netten Beitrag. 

Das mit den Ringen und der "Elektrizität" oder den "Blitzen" kam mir vor ein paar Tagen in den Kopf, als ich mich an irgend ein älteres Spiel erinnert habe (leider weis ich nicht mehr welches), in dem man hellblau-leuchtende "Energie-Ringe" zaubern konnte. 
Und ich persönlich finde den optischen Effekt einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem finde ich die Idee interessant, Gegner in eine Art Schock-Zustand zu versetzen.
Oder aber die Idee, dass Blitze auf andere Gegner überspringen können (siehe Tesla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), wobei dass vielleicht zu sehr an die Flammenkugel des Mages erinnern könnte. 

Aber auch bei den anderen Elementen könnte man sagen, dass diese nur von anderen Klassen "geklaut" sind:

Feuer:  Mage und Hexer
Arkan: Mage
Schatten: Hexer und Shadow
usw...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wind wollte ich für den Nahkampf-Tree benutzen. 

So viel zu meinen Vorüberlegungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für weitere Ideen und Denkanstöße bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## auge von nox (22. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Das mit den Ringen und der "Elektrizität" oder den "Blitzen" kam mir vor ein paar Tagen in den Kopf, als ich mich an irgend ein älteres Spiel erinnert habe (leider weis ich nicht mehr welches), in dem man hellblau-leuchtende "Energie-Ringe" zaubern konnte.
> Und ich persönlich finde den optischen Effekt einfach toll
> 
> 
> ...






Geile Idee !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lo-G (22. August 2010)

Nereo schrieb:


> Naja da wäre der Nekro aus D2 und das mit den Karten erinnert mich an League of Legends (Twisted Fade oder so)
> 
> ich finds im grunde ne nette idee aber ich könnte mir besser was mit Karten in Richtung eines Harlequins
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank erst einmal für deinen netten Beitrag und den tollen Ideen und Ergänzungen. 

Das mit den Spiegelbildern ist bereits geplant. 
Da der Mage allerdings schon solche besitzt werden diese sogar durch eine neue Zusatzfunktion ergänzt werden. 

Allerdings brauche ich noch einige Zeit für die komplette Ausarbeitung. 

Bis dahin bin ich auf Eure Vorschläge und Ideen gespannt.


----------



## A. Andara (22. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erst einmal für deinen netten Beitrag.
> 
> Das mit den Ringen und der "Elektrizität" oder den "Blitzen" kam mir vor ein paar Tagen in den Kopf, als ich mich an irgend ein älteres Spiel erinnert habe (leider weis ich nicht mehr welches), in dem man hellblau-leuchtende "Energie-Ringe" zaubern konnte.
> Und ich persönlich finde den optischen Effekt einfach toll
> ...



Klingt sehr interessant. 

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, mehr über die neue oder überarbeitete Klasse zu lesen.


----------



## Kersyl (22. August 2010)

Nereo schrieb:


> Naja da wäre der Nekro aus D2 und das mit den Karten erinnert mich an League of Legends (Twisted Fade oder so)



Gambit (X-men)
Twisted fade(LoL)
.
.
.
.

Nur weil jemand ein jump n run gemacht hat, ists also ein...Mario klon? ah. Ok.
und btw: X-men gabs n bissl vor LoL.


----------



## auge von nox (22. August 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand ein jump n run gemacht hat, ists also ein...Mario klon? ah. Ok.



Der ist gut; den muss ich mir merken


----------



## A. Andara (22. August 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand ein jump n run gemacht hat, ists also ein...Mario klon? ah. Ok.



/sign


----------



## A. Andara (22. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Das mit den Ringen und der "Elektrizität" oder den "Blitzen" kam mir vor ein paar Tagen in den Kopf, als ich mich an irgend ein älteres Spiel erinnert habe (leider weis ich nicht mehr welches), in dem man hellblau-leuchtende "Energie-Ringe" zaubern konnte.
> Und ich persönlich finde den optischen Effekt einfach toll
> 
> 
> ...



Wie verhält sich das dann eigentlich mit deiner Klasse?

Wenn du einen Baum mit Ringen einführen willst musst du doch eigentlich einen anderen Tree streichen, oder?


----------



## Lo-G (22. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das dann eigentlich mit deiner Klasse?
> 
> Wenn du einen Baum mit Ringen einführen willst musst du doch eigentlich einen anderen Tree streichen, oder?



Der Gift- und Beschwörungs-Baum wird durch den neuen Baum mit den "Linking-Rings" ersetzt werden. 

ShowOff wird überarbeitet. 

Der Nahkampf-Tree wird überarbeitet und um "Luft-Elemente" ergänzt. 

So zumindest der momentane Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (22. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Der Gift- und Beschwörungs-Baum wird durch den neuen Baum mit den "Linking-Rings" ersetzt werden.
> 
> ShowOff wird überarbeitet.
> 
> ...



Dann sehe ich dem ganzen mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der einen Seite fände ich es sehr schade, wenn die ganzen Pets verschwinden würden. 

Auf der anderen Seite fand ich sie aber eh etwas unpassend. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass deine neue Klasse von daher insgesamt geschichtlich gesehen etwas "runder" wird, denn sowohl Karten, als auch Ringe (so viel haben wir aus den Videos gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gehören ja zur Zauberei.


----------



## KillerBee666 (22. August 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Gambit (X-men)
> Twisted fade(LoL)
> .
> .
> ...



Es heiß Twisted Fate (Gedrehtes Schicksal) oder so^^ (btw ich weis Kersyl du hast es nur falsch abgetippt hatte aba kb den oben zu zitieren und den epischlangen text wegzumachen weil fullquote suxxt)

Und Twisted Fade wäre eher sowas wie Gedrehtes Entschwinden... (Fade ist doch son langsames unsichtbar werden so wie die Nachtelfen in Wc3 es haben)


----------



## A. Andara (23. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Der Gift- und Beschwörungs-Baum wird durch den neuen Baum mit den "Linking-Rings" ersetzt werden.
> 
> ShowOff wird überarbeitet.
> 
> ...



Hast du eigentlich schon konkrete Vorstellungen zum neuen Tree?


----------



## Lo-G (23. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon konkrete Vorstellungen zum neuen Tree?




Ich wollte eigentlich noch nicht all zu viel verraten aber die Standart-Zauber werden in etwa so aussehen. 



Single-Ring:
Wirken in 2 Sekunden
Keine Abklingzeit
Schleudert einen Energie-Ring auf den Feind, der 745 Zauberschaden verursacht. Zusätzlich erhaltet Ihr eine elektrische Ladung die bis zu 6 Sekunden lang anhält und bis zu 2 mal stapelbar ist. 


Linking Rings: 
Wirken in 2 Sekunden
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Benötigt: (mindestens) 2 elektrische Ladungen
Schleudert eine 2er-Ring-Kette auf Euren Feind, die 899 Zauberschaden verursacht. Nachdem die Ringe-Kette in den Gegner eingeschlagen ist, lösen sich die Ringe voneinander und fliegen als Einzel-Ringe auf Gegner in einem Radius von 20 Metern um das Ziel zu. Dabei verursacht jeder dieser Einzelringe 30% des Gesamtschadens. 
Befinden sich keine zusätzlichen Feinde in der Nähe, verglühen die Einzelringe nach wenigen Metern in der Luft. 


Verbesserte Linking-Rings: 
Ehöht Eure elektrische Ladung um 1/2 zusätzliche Ladungen und somit die Gesamtzahl der Ringe auf bis zu 3/4. 
Jeder zusätzliche Ring erhöht den Gesamtschaden von „Linking-Rings“ um zusätzlich 10% und die Manakosten um 125%. 


Ninja-Rings: 
Sollten sich nach dem Auflösen Eurer Ringkette keine weiteren Gegner, oder aber sich weniger Gegner in der Nähe befinden als (voneinander gelöste) Einzelringe, so fliegen die übrigen Einzelringe zum ursprünglichen Ziel zurück und verursachen jeweils 35% des Einzel-Schadens. 



Beispiel:
Der Illusionist hat seine kompletten elektrischen Ladungen und kann somit eine 4er-Ring-Kette auf Ziel A zaubern. Dadurch erhöht sich zusätzlich noch einmal der Schaden (und die Manakosten). 

2er-Ringkette: 899 Schaden 
3er-Ringkette: 989 Schaden
4er-Ringkette: 1088 Schaden

Die Ringkette löst sich nun (nachdem sie in das Ziel A eingeschlagen ist) in ihre Einzelringe auf. 
Jeder Einzel-Ring würde nun an einem Gegner je 326 Zauberschaden verursachen. 

2 Ringe treffen nun in Ziel B und C, welche sich innerhalb eines Radius von 20 Metern um Ziel A befinden. 

2 Ringe bleiben also übrig. Diese fliegen nun zurück zu Ziel A und verursachen dort noch einmal jeweils 35% des Einzelschadens, der ja 326 Zauberschaden beträgt;
also 114 Zauberschaden x 2 (da 2 Ringe) = 228 Zauberschaden zusätzlich an Ziel A.


----------



## auge von nox (23. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich noch nicht all zu viel verraten aber die Standart-Zauber werden in etwa so aussehen.



Dafür, dass das nur die Standart-Zauber sind sieht das schon mal richtig geil aus. 

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das Endergebnis !!!!


----------



## A. Andara (23. August 2010)

auge schrieb:


> Dafür, dass das nur die Standart-Zauber sind sieht das schon mal richtig geil aus.
> 
> Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das Endergebnis !!!!



/sign


----------



## auge von nox (24. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erst einmal für deinen netten Beitrag und den tollen Ideen und Ergänzungen.
> 
> Das mit den Spiegelbildern ist bereits geplant.
> D*a der Mage allerdings schon solche besitzt werden diese sogar durch eine neue Zusatzfunktion ergänzt werden. *
> ...





Um was für eine Zusatzfunktion wird es sich dabei handeln?

Wann ist denn in etwa mit der neuen bzw. der überarbeiteten KLasse zu rechnen?

Kannst du nicht vielleicht noch etwas mehr zu ihr posten? Vielleicht Talentbäume oder mehr Talente.


----------



## Headhunter94 (24. August 2010)

Zauberer aka Magier
Aber von der mechanik her gut durchdacht.


----------



## A. Andara (24. August 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Zauberer aka Magier



Ich glaube, der TE hat schon mindestens 1000 mal geschrieben, dass er auf der Suche nach einem besseren Namen ist. 

Seine neue Klasse wird vermutlich auch Illusionist oder Neumondgänger heißen.


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der TE hat schon mindestens 1000 mal geschrieben, dass er auf der Suche nach einem besseren Namen ist.
> 
> Seine neue Klasse wird vermutlich auch Illusionist oder Neumondgänger heißen.




Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Aber von der mechanik her gut durchdacht.



Dank für den netten Beitrag. 

Was an der Mechanik gefällt dir denn besonders gut? 
Welcher Tree wäre dein Favorit?


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

auge schrieb:


> Um was für eine Zusatzfunktion wird es sich dabei handeln?
> 
> Wann ist denn in etwa mit der neuen bzw. der überarbeiteten KLasse zu rechnen?
> 
> Kannst du nicht vielleicht noch etwas mehr zu ihr posten? Vielleicht Talentbäume oder mehr Talente.




Puh ...

Ich weis nicht, ob es klug wäre eine nur halb fertige Klasse hier zu präsentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumba86 (24. August 2010)

Also für micht ist der Magier ein Zauberer.....


----------



## A. Andara (24. August 2010)

Pumba86 schrieb:


> Also für micht ist der Magier ein Zauberer.....






A. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der TE hat schon mindestens 1000 mal geschrieben, dass er auf der Suche nach einem besseren Namen ist.
> 
> Seine neue Klasse wird vermutlich auch Illusionist oder Neumondgänger heißen.


----------



## auge von nox (24. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Puh ...
> 
> Ich weis nicht, ob es klug wäre eine nur halb fertige Klasse hier zu präsentieren
> 
> ...



och bitte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (24. August 2010)

auge schrieb:


> och bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest hätte man dann schon mal einen Vergleich zu deinem jetzigen Zauberer und könnte Vor- und Nachteile beider Klassen genauer diskutieren.


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

Hier die überarbeitete aber leider noch unvollständige Version des Zauberers zum jetzigen Stand:


Der *Illusionist* oder *Neumondgänger*




*Die Talentbäume:*

*http://www.war-tools.com/t70452.html*





*Ninja-Rings:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixnhXQV5hrM&p=89A6758EBD467D21&playnext=1&index=16



*Erlernbare Fähigkeiten:*



Single-Ring:
Wirken in 2 Sekunden
Keine Abklingzeit
Schleudert einen Energie-Ring auf den Feind, der 745 Zauberschaden verursacht. Zusätzlich erhaltet Ihr eine elektrische Ladung die bis zu 6 Sekunden lang anhält und bis zu 2 mal stapelbar ist. 


Linking Rings: 
Wirken in 2 Sekunden
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Benötigt: (mindestens) 2 elektrische Ladungen
Schleudert eine 2er-Ring-Kette auf Euren Feind, die 899 Zauberschaden verursacht. Nachdem die Ringe-Kette in den Gegner eingeschlagen ist, lösen sich die Ringe voneinander und fliegen als Einzel-Ringe auf Gegner in einem Radius von 20 Metern um das Ziel zu. Dabei verursacht jeder dieser Einzelringe 30% des Gesamtschadens. 
Befinden sich keine zusätzlichen Feinde in der Nähe, verglühen die Einzelringe nach wenigen Metern in der Luft. 


Lightning:
Spontanzauber
Keine Abklingzeit
Ein Lichtblitz trifft Eueren Gegner und fügt diesem 424 Zauberschaden, und im Verlauf von 24 Sekunden insgesamt 1108 Zauberschaden zu. 
Es kann nur immer ein Ziel von diesem Zauber betroffen sein. 


Grounded:
Spontanzauber:
36 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ein Blitz fließt durch Euch hindurch in den Boden und fügt Feinden, die sich in Eurer Nähe befinden, 320 Zauberschaden hinzu. 
Zusätzlich werden getroffene Gegner für 4 Sekunden lang bewegungslos. 
Erlittener Schaden kann den Effekt unterbrechen. 





*Talentbaum:*



OverVoltage:
Gewährt Euren Single-Ringen eine Chance von 5/10/15% Euren Gegner in einen Schock-Zustand zu versetzen, der es 5 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig macht. 


Electric Aces:
Lädt Eure Asse zusätzlich elektrisch auf und erhöht den Absorbtionswert von &#8222;1,2,3,4 Aces&#8220; um 15/30% und fügt Euren  &#8222;Flying Aces&#8220; zusätzlich 15/30% elektrischen Schaden hinzu. 


Shocking Aces:
&#8222;1,2,3,4 Aces&#8220; und Flying Aces&#8220; werden zusätzlich elektrisch aufgeladen und haben eine Chance von 50/100%, Gegner, welche von Euren Assen getroffen wurden, in einen Schockzustand zu versetzen, der sie 4 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig macht. 


Slow Down:
Die elektrische Energie Eurer Ringe springt auf den Gegner über und verlangsamt dessen Bewegungstempo 2/4/6 Sekunden lang um 15/30/45%.   


Shocking Anaconda:
Fügt Eurer Anaconda 20/40 Blitzschaden hinzu.


Verbessertes Grounding:
Verkürzt die Abklingzeit Eures Zaubers &#8222;Grounded&#8220; um 6/12 Sekunden


Blitzelementar beschwören:
Spontanzauber
3 Minuten Abklingzeit
Ihr beschwört ein Blitzelementar, das 45 Sekunden lang für Euch kämpft.
Spezialangriff: Grounded


High Voltage:
Verkürzt die Abklingzeit Eures Zaubers &#8222;Blitzelementar beschwören&#8220; um 30/60 Sekunden und dessen Spezialangriff &#8222;Grounded&#8220; um 6/12 Sekunden. 


Verbesserte Linking-Rings: 
Ehöht Eure elektrische Ladung um 1/2 zusätzliche Ladungen und somit die Gesamtzahl der Ringe auf bis zu 3/4. 
Jeder zusätzliche Ring erhöht den Gesamtschaden von &#8222;Linking-Rings&#8220; um zusätzlich 10% und die Manakosten um 125%. 


Verbessertes Blitzelementar:
Erhöht die Dauer Eures Zaubers &#8222;Blitzelementar beschwören&#8220; um 5/10/15 Sekunden. 
Zusätzlich haben Standart-Angriffe Eures Blitzelementars eine Chance von 33/66/100% Euch eine elektrische Aufladung zu geben. 

Electric Speed:
2 Minuten Abklingzeit
Erhöht das Zaubertempo um 20% und verringert die Dauer der durch erlittenen Schaden verursachten Zauberzeiterhöhung um 100%. 
Hält für jede elektrische Ladung je 5 Sekunden, also maximal 20 Sekunden lang an, bis schließlich alle Ladungen verbraucht sind. 
Während &#8222;Electric Speed&#8220; aktiv ist könnt Ihr keine weiteren Ladungen erhalten.


Ninja-Rings: 
Sollten sich nach dem Auflösen Eurer Ringkette keine weiteren Gegner, oder aber sich weniger Gegner in der Nähe befinden als (voneinander gelöste) Einzelringe, so fliegen die übrigen Einzelringe zum ursprünglichen Ziel zurück und verursachen jeweils 11/22/33% des Einzel-Schadens. 



Beispiel:
Der Illusionist hat seine kompletten elektrischen Ladungen und kann somit eine 4er-Ring-Kette auf Ziel A zaubern. Dadurch erhöht sich zusätzlich noch einmal der Schaden (und die Manakosten). 

2er-Ringkette: 899 Schaden 
3er-Ringkette: 989 Schaden
4er-Ringkette: 1088 Schaden

Die Ringkette löst sich nun (nachdem sie in das Ziel A eingeschlagen ist) in ihre Einzelringe auf. 
Jeder Einzel-Ring würde nun an einem Gegner je 326 Zauberschaden verursachen. 

2 Ringe treffen nun in Ziel B und C, welche sich innerhalb eines Radius von 20 Metern um Ziel A befinden. 

2 Ringe bleiben also übrig. Diese fliegen nun zurück zu Ziel A und verursachen dort noch einmal jeweils 33% des Einzelschadens, der ja 326 Zauberschaden beträgt;
also 108 Zauberschaden x 2 (da 2 Ringe) = 216 Zauberschaden zusätzlich an Ziel A. 


Electric Touch:
Spontanzauber
45 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr erhaltet sofort 4 elektrische Aufladungen. 


Verbesserter Lightning:
Pro elektrischer Ladung die auf Euch wirkt, werdet Ihr um 1,5/3/4,5/6% des durch den &#8222;Lightning&#8220; verursachten Schadens geheilt. 
Verbraucht elektrische Ladungen. 


Lightning Illusion:
Eure kritischen Treffer mit Lightning haben eine Chance von 10/20/30/40% eine elektrische Kopie von Euch zu erschaffen, die aus Eurem Körper heraustritt, auf Euren Gegner zu rennt und schließlich mit ihm verschmilzt. 
Dabei erleidet der Gegner 179 Blitzschaden. 


Tesla:
Wirken in 2,5 Sekunden
45 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Der Gegner erleidet jede Sekunde 190 Zauberschaden. Dabei springen Blitzschläge, ähnlich wie bei einer Teslaspule, auf Feinde in einem Umkreis von 20 Metern über, welche ebenfalls sekündlich 190 Zauberschaden erleiden. 
Hält 15 Sekunden lang an. 











*Arcane-Cards:* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTBXeq0rroE&feature=related



*Erlernbare Fähigkeiten:*


Top Shot: 
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden
Keine Abklingzeit
Ihr schießt die oberste Karte des Kartenspiels auf den Gegner, der 553 Arkan-Schaden verursacht. 


Spinning Top: 
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden
18 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Euer Zauber &#8222;Top Shot&#8220; hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber &#8222;Spinning Top&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 8 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
&#8222;Spinning Top&#8220; ist eine rotierende Karte, die Eurem Gegner 426 Arkan-Schaden zufügt und dessen Bewegungstempo 6 Sekunden lang um 40% verringert. 


Fächer werfen:
Wirken in 2,5 Sekunden 
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr schleudert einen Kartenfächer auf den Gegner der 992 Arkan-Schaden verursacht. 


Anaconda: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMawNt0gNGo&feature=channel
Wirken in 2 Sekunden
28 Sekunden Abklinzeit
Hinter Eurem Gegner schießt eine Kartenschlage aus dem Boden, welche den Gegner wiederholt mit Arkan-Zaubern angreift und ihm jeweils 90 Arkan-Schaden zufügt. 
Hält 15 Sekunden lang an.


Kartensprudel:
Spontanzauber
28 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Alle 52 Spielkarten werden auf den Gegner gesprudelt, verursachen insgesamt  989 Arkan-Schaden und stoßen diesen dabei zurück. 


Cobra Cut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6NL2bs39lQ
Spontanzauber 
Keine Abklingzeit
Der Gegner erleidet 24 Sekunden lang insgesamt 1288 Arkan-Schaden. 


Blinder Sprung:
Sofortzauber
15 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Teleportiert Euch 20 Meter nach hinten. 
Befreit auch vor Betäubungen und Fesseln. 


1, 2, 3, 4 Aces: 
Spontanzauber
30 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Die 4 Asse erscheinen und rotieren im Uhrzeigersinn um Euch herum.
Dabei absorbiert jedes der Asse 625 Schaden. 
Solange mindestens 1 Ass aktiv ist, werden Zauber durch erlittenen Schaden nicht verzögert. 


Flying Aces:
Spontanzauber
Keine Abklingzeit
Eure durch &#8222;1, 2, 3, 4 Aces&#8220; herbei gezauberten Asse fliegen auf den Gegner zu und verursachen jeweils 290 Arkan-Schaden. 


Hypnotic:
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
90 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Versetzt 5 Feinde in einem Umkreis von 12 Metern 6 Sekunden lang in einen Tiefschlaf. 
Erlittener Schaden kann den Effekt unterbrechen.


Card to Pocket:
Sofortzauber
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Lässt eine Karte in die Taschen des Gegners wandern die nach 2 Sekunden &#8222;explodiert&#8220; und 925 Arkan-Schaden verursacht.


Illusion
Spontanzauber 
3 Minuten Abklingzeit
Lässt hinter dem Gegner eine Illusion von Euch entstehen, die den Gegner mit Euren Standart-Zaubern angreift. Verringert gleichzeitig die Bedrohung. 
Hält 30 Sekunden





*Talentbaum:*



Army of 52:
&#8222;Kartensprudel&#8220; verringert die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit des Ziels um 15/30/45/60/75%. Das Ziel erhält pro Sekunde 10% seiner Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit zurück. 


Verbesserte Anaconda:
Erhöht die Anzahl Eurer Anacondas auf 2/3.


Fast Anaconda:
Verringert die Zauberzeit von &#8222;Anaconda&#8220; um 1/2 Sekunden. 


Sybill:
&#8222;Top Shot&#8220; hat eine Chance von 5/10/15% und &#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; und &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; haben eine Chance von 25/50/75% Euch einen Joker auf die Hand zu geben. Bis zu 4 mal stapelbar. 


Hounted Joker:
Für jeden zusätzlichen Joker erhöht sich der Schaden von &#8222;Hounted Illusions&#8220; um 10/20%. 


Teleport-Kick:
Sofortzauber
35 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr teleportiert Euch direkt vor Euren Gegner um diesem mit euren Fächern 1090 Arkan-Schaden hinzuzufügen. Anschließend teleportiert Ihr Euch wieder auf Eure Ausgangsposition zurück. 
Der Gegner ist zusätzlich 3 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig.  


S-Fan: 
&#8222;Top Shot&#8220; hat eine Chance von 20/40%, &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; frei zuschalten.
S-Fan teilt bei Eurem nächsten Zauber &#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; Euren Kartenfächer in 2 Fächer auf, die jeweils 737 Zauberschaden verursachen.


Fächer-Lift:
Sofortzauber
32 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr lasst einen Kartenfächer in Euren Händen rotieren, der Gegner in einem kegelförmigen Bereich vor Euch in die Luft wirbelt. Diese müssen für 4 Sekunden in der Luft verharren und sind bewegungsunfähig. 
Erlittener Schaden unterbricht den Effekt. 


4-Card-Production
Spontanzauber
1,5 Minuten Abklingzeit
Ihr erhaltet sofort 4 Joker. 


Verbesserter Teleport-Kick:
&#8222;Teleport-Kick&#8220; hat eine Chance von 50/100% Euch 2 Joker auf die Hand zu geben.  


Verbesserte Hypnose:
Verkürzt die Zauberzeit von &#8222;Hypnotic&#8220; um 50/100% Sekunden und die Abklingzeit um 30/60 Sekunden. 


Gravity:
Sofortzauber
38 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Benötigt: &#8222;Fächer-Lift&#8220;
&#8222;Fächer-Lift&#8220; hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber &#8222;Gravity&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 4 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
&#8222;Gravity&#8220; schleudert alle Gegner die von &#8222;Fächer-Lift&#8220; in der Luft gehalten werden zu Boden. Dabei erleiden die Gegner 925 Zauberschaden.
Verbraucht einen Joker.


Jokers go Wild:
Spontanzauber
3 Minuten Abklingzeit
Ihr erhaltet im Verlauf von 18 Sekunden alle 3 Sekunden einen Joker; also insgesamt 6 Joker. 
Ihr könnt dabei weiterhin durch Eure Kartenzauber zusätzliche Joker erhalten. 
Kann allerdings nicht zusammen mit &#8222;Arcane Jokers&#8220; benutzt werden.


Show Off:
Für jeden Joker, den Ihr auf der Hand haltet wird der Zauberschaden Eurer Zauber &#8222;Top Shot&#8220;, &#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; und &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; um 2,5% erhöht. 
Dabei wird kein Joker verbraucht. 


Verbesserte Cobra:
&#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; und &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; haben eine Chance von 33/66/100% die Dauer von &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220; auf dem Ziel zu erneuern. 
Erhöht zudem die kritische Trefferchance von &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220; um 5/10/15%. 


Arcane Jokers:
Spontanzauber
2 Minuten Abklingzeit
Bei Aktivierung fügen Eure Zauber 20% mehr Schaden zu, jedoch kostet das Wirken von Zaubern 20% mehr Mana. 
Hält für jeden Joker, den Ihr auf der Hand haltet je 5 Sekunden, also maximal 20 Sekunden lang an, bis schließlich alle Joker verbraucht sind. 
Während &#8222;Arcane Jokers&#8220; aktiv ist könnt Ihr keine weiteren Joker dazu gewinnen. 
Kann nicht zusammen mit &#8222;Jokers go Wild&#8220; benutzt werden. 


Cobra Joker:
Eure kritischen Treffer mit &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220; haben eine Chance von 11/22/33% Euch einen Joker auf die Hand zu geben. 


X-Change:
Spontanzauber
6 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr tauscht den Platz mit Eurer Illusion.
Pro Tausch wird ein Joker verbraucht. 


Hounted Illusions:
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr erschafft Geister-Illusionen die aus Eurem Körper ausströmen und auf Euren Gegner zu fliegen. Dabei erleidet der Gegner 1250 Arkan-Schaden.   
Verbraucht 2 Joker.











*Dancing Cain:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDf9Reh9b4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sHJ8NpBsUc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff3YYFSinvA




Stabrotation: 
Sofortzauber
Keine Abklingzeit
Benötigt: 2-Hand-Stab 
Rotiert den Stab für 30 Sekunden und verringert so die Fallgeschwindigkeit.


Levitieren:
(erlernbar ab Stufe 30)
Sofortzauber
3 Minunten Abklingzeit
Während ihr hoch in die Luft aufsteigt seid ihr 10 Sekunden lang vor allen körperlichen Angriffen und Zaubern geschützt. Allerdings können während dieser Zeit keine Zauber oder Angriffe ausgeführt werden.


Telekinese:
Sofortzauber
1 Minute Abklingzeit
Entwaffnet den Gegner und lässt dessen Waffe 15 Sekunden lang gegen ihn kämpfen. Der Schaden der Waffe wird dabei durch Eure Angriffskraft gesteigert.


----------



## MrBlaki (24. August 2010)

Schon im Offi Forum gepostet?
Ich finde auf buffed hats immer relativ wenig Sinn.


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Schon im Offi Forum gepostet?
> Ich finde auf buffed hats immer relativ wenig Sinn.



Ja, steht drinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Schon im Offi Forum gepostet?
> Ich finde auf buffed hats immer relativ wenig Sinn.



Naja ich denke auch im Offi Forum hats wenig Sinn da Spieler Klassen es wohl niemals ins Game schaffen werden. Aber die Klasse wirkt echt sehr durchdacht und eine Umsetzung wäre sogar machbar
also Daumen hoch =)


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Naja ich denke auch im Offi Forum hats wenig Sinn da Spieler Klassen es wohl niemals ins Game schaffen werden. Aber die Klasse wirkt echt sehr durchdacht und eine Umsetzung wäre sogar machbar
> also Daumen hoch =)



Danke für den netten Beitrag!

Welche Version findest du eigentlich besser?


----------



## KillerBee666 (24. August 2010)

Irgendwie regst du mich ein bisschen auf, alles was ich von dir lese ist bei LoL geklaut erst machste aus Twisted Fate den Zauberer mit Kartenlegen und nun kann er irgendwelche ringe nutzen aber nur wenn das Ziel Elektrische aufladungen hat (Champ: Kennen aus LoL auch wenn sie Shuriken wirft) ... haste irgendwie auch selbst mal was sinnvolles beizusteuern und was ist überhaupt der sinn des Threads diese klasse wird es nie geben in WoW wenn du was existentes in der wc lore machen würdest - okey... aber das hier...


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Irgendwie regst du mich ein bisschen auf, alles was ich von dir lese ist bei LoL geklaut erst machste aus Twisted Fate den Zauberer mit Kartenlegen und nun kann er irgendwelche ringe nutzen aber nur wenn das Ziel Elektrische aufladungen hat (Champ: Kennen aus LoL auch wenn sie Shuriken wirft) ... haste irgendwie auch selbst mal was sinnvolles beizusteuern und was ist überhaupt der sinn des Threads diese klasse wird es nie geben in WoW wenn du was existentes in der wc lore machen würdest - okey... aber das hier...



Irgendwie regst du mich auch auf. 

Ich kenne LOL nicht und kann dieses leider auch nicht spielen, da ich keinen PC besitze. 

Wenn dort ähnliche Ideen umgesetzt wurden finde ich das schön, denn es spricht ja für MEINE Einfälle die NICHT von LOL kommen. 

Meine Idee war es einfach einem Caster mal so eine Art Combo-Punkte zu spendieren. 

Zusätzlich habe ich versucht auf den Vorschlag "Resource = Glück" einzugehen, und hab ihn auf meine Art und Weise ins Spiel gebracht

That´s it.


----------



## Headhunter94 (24. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der TE hat schon mindestens 1000 mal geschrieben, dass er auf der Suche nach einem besseren Namen ist.
> 
> Seine neue Klasse wird vermutlich auch Illusionist oder Neumondgänger heißen.



Ja das mag sein aber ich habe keine Zeit gehabt mir noch vorher 20 Seiten durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lo-G schrieb:


> Dank für den netten Beitrag.
> 
> Was an der Mechanik gefällt dir denn besonders gut?
> Welcher Tree wäre dein Favorit?



Tut mir Leid aber ich bin Momentan kurz angebunden und kann das nicht weiter ausführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (24. August 2010)

Solche Vorschläge in allen Ehren, aber es wird, denk ich, keine neue Klasse kommen. Das würde das Ganze noch erschweren. Und als Vorbereitung auf dem Emerald Dream sind eure vorschläge eher mehr als schlecht.

Sowas in der Art *nur mal als Idee für nen namen* Traumwandler wäre da treffender.

Ihr orientiert euch schon zu sehr am Bekannten. Und in die Lore passte bisher keine Idee wirklich rein.


----------



## Maladin (24. August 2010)

Bitte etwas mehr Sachlichtkeit und weniger Geflame, sonst gehe ich hier mal mit dem Paddel dazwischen. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

Huch!

Alles so grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, für den Aufruf zur Ordnung und Sachlichkeit.


----------



## Lovsky (24. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Ich kenne LOL nicht und kann dieses leider auch nicht spielen,* da ich keinen PC besitze.
> *




Schlecht gelogen! Ziemlich schlecht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (24. August 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Schlecht gelogen! Ziemlich schlecht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was willst du denn vom TE?

Verstehst du es wirklich nicht?


----------



## A. Andara (24. August 2010)

auge schrieb:


> Was willst du denn vom TE?
> 
> Verstehst du es wirklich nicht?



Nein tut er nicht. 

Das siehst du doch.


----------



## auge von nox (24. August 2010)

Für manche scheint´s eben nur schwarz und weis zu geben und nix dazwischen.


----------



## Lo-G (24. August 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Schlecht gelogen! Ziemlich schlecht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wenn ich mich zum X-ten mal wiederhole aber ich besitze wirklich keinen PC mit Windows, sondern einen MAC mit Mac Os X.
Aus diesem Grund bin ich, was Spiele betrifft extrem eingeschränkt.

Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit Windows via Bootcamp zu installieren, allerdings bin ich kein wirklicher Freund von diesem Betriebssystem und hatte es auch nur kurze Zeit für Aion installiert.


----------



## auge von nox (25. August 2010)

Um noch mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen. 

Danke, dass du schon vorab deine neue Variante vorstellst, auch, wenn diese noch nicht komplett fertig ist. 

DIe ersten beiden Trees finde ich aber richtig geil. 
Storymäsig passen die Ringe auch viel besser zum Zauberer bzw Illusionisten. 

Trotzdem finde ich es etwas schade, dass all die Pets wegfallen. Aber man kann eben nicht alles haben. Und wie gesagt; so ist die Klasse auch etwas "runder".


----------



## A. Andara (25. August 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir beide Varianten sehr gut gefallen. 

Auf der einen Seite ist es etwas schade, dass die Pets wegfallen. 
Auf der anderen Seite passen die Ringe viel besser ins Bild des Illusionisten. 

Die Idee, einem Caster Combo-Punkte zu spendieren finde ich auch richtig Klasse. 


/sign


----------



## Lo-G (25. August 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass mir beide Varianten sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite ist es etwas schade, dass die Pets wegfallen.
> Auf der anderen Seite passen die Ringe viel besser ins Bild des Illusionisten.
> ...


Danke


----------



## Lo-G (25. August 2010)

auge schrieb:


> Danke, dass du schon vorab deine neue Variante vorstellst, auch, wenn diese noch nicht komplett fertig ist.
> 
> DIe ersten beiden Trees finde ich aber richtig geil.
> Storymäsig passen die Ringe auch viel besser zum Zauberer bzw Illusionisten.
> ...




Gerne doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, für deinen netten Beitrag. 

Auch wenn die "Pet-Armee" wegfällt, so wird diese doch wenigstens durch ein einzelnes Pet ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (25. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Irgendwie regst du mich auch auf.
> 
> Ich kenne LOL nicht und kann dieses leider auch nicht spielen, da ich keinen PC besitze.
> 
> ...



Einem Caster Combo-Punkte spendieren...zB. einem Heilig-Paladin eine Ressource namens Holypower, die sich bis zu 3x auflädt und mit jeder Aufladung mächtiger auf den gewirkten Zauber einwirkt? 

Damn wär das geil...

oh wait
...das kommt ja sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man die neue Seelensteinmechanik noch ein bißchen umbaut, haben Hexer sowas ähnliches auch
und so wie sie momentan krampfhaft versuchen die Klassen durch unterschiedliche Ressourcen unterscheidbarer zu machen, kommt sowas vll. sogar wirklich...

aber in Wahrheit bin ich weiterhin für eine einzige neue Heldenklasse, den Klotz


----------



## Lo-G (25. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Einem Caster Combo-Punkte spendieren...zB. einem Heilig-Paladin eine Ressource namens Holypower, die sich bis zu 3x auflädt und mit jeder Aufladung mächtiger auf den gewirkten Zauber einwirkt?
> 
> Damn wär das geil...
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Pala wusste ich noch nicht. Danke für die Info und deinen netten Beitrag. 


Und, nur so unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, für die Einführung des Klotz bin ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube da kommt keine andere Klasse ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (26. August 2010)

Mir würden noch einige Angriffe mit Zauberstäben fehlen oder kommt das vielleicht noch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clodagh (26. August 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> joa das ist ein taure der nen mensch als waffe benutz und der Mensch macht immer 10% mehr schaden als die jetzige beste Waffe im Game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 aber nicht sehr lange und dann nen mega cd....


----------



## auge von nox (27. August 2010)

Clodagh schrieb:


> aber nicht sehr lange und dann nen mega cd....



na trotzdem......


----------

